# The Scattered Ones



## Morbidity (Feb 24, 2003)

You each independently arrive at a Dwarven stronghold named ‘IronForge’. Ironforge is a medium sized dwarven city and is located about 25 miles west of Irongate a major Dwarven city. After entering the stronghold a minor dwarven official named Hoignar greets you. He seems to have been waiting for you or someone similar to come along and requests you to accompany him. The shut gate behind you and the number of dwarven guards standing around discourage you from doing anything else. He ushers each of you into a waiting room, departing immediately after informing you that Bolnor will be along to speak to you shortly. A few of you hear him muttering that time is running out and regardless of the number of adventurers found, they’ll have to be sent to get help within the hour.

You notice that Hoignar has a scarf across his mouth and nose and goes to great lengths not just to avoid touching you but also to avoid coming anywhere near you.


----------



## dorin (Feb 24, 2003)

From the perspective of the rest of the group I am a human, 6' tall, moderate build, with short black hair and brown eyes. I am dressed in a dark brown robe which covers most of my body. There is the occasional glimpse of studded leather armour from under the robe, and two sword hilts protrude from the back of the robe and extend to behind my neck. 

I look suspiciously around the room, especially at the other characters present and what weapons (and obvious valuables) they are carrying. I survey the room for all available exits and have my hands ready for action if the need arises. I am not in the habit of introducing myself to strangers.

I am also concerned (although I do not display the fact) about the possible contagion being shed from Hoignar's bodily fluids. Are there any obvious signs of disease? I breath very shallowly.


----------



## Malin Genie (Feb 24, 2003)

The small creature wandering after the dwarven guide could quite easily be mistaken for a beach ball; except of course that beach balls have no place in mediaeval fantasy, and for the unnatural grey growth on the top that proves upon closer inspection to contain a head in a great mass of hair, eyebrow and beard.

Certainly the lurid but carefully interlocking stripes in colours running the gamut from chartreuse to puce and back again, embroidered over a tunic which in turn sheathes a form remarkably close to spherical do nothing to harm the analogy.

An expert in Gaag-Oebb Planar Evocation Theory would recognise the pattern of the stripes as a visuospatial representation of the sub-Ysgard Ether Root Conduit System.  Well, actually he wouldn't - as is well known, reading the Velour Tome of Gaag-Oebb leads to irreversible insanity.  Not that insanity would necessarily prove a poor alternative to having to look at the hideously clashing stripes while sane....

The head swivels around with interest as the group passes through the stronghold, and occasional mutters are issued forth to be lost in the massive beard.  Or possibly eyebrows.  It's very difficult to tell.


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 24, 2003)

*In waiting room*

A young halfling enters.  She has attractive features and a charming smile. Her attire is simple; she wears no armor but only a simple travelling outfit adorned by a simple cloak. The human notices no weapons, but she is carrying a pouch at her side as well as a neat looking backpack. 

She looks around at the other people in the room, as if wondering who might be a suitable candidate for conversation. The small creature with the stripy outfit interests her, and she tries not to stare but smiles, briefly, in his direction.


----------



## Hollowtree (Feb 25, 2003)

The door opens.

Hoignar ushers in a young man dressed in brown-black breeches and shirt. His brown cloak is begrimed with the dust of many miles of travel, as is his unruly mop of hair.

The backpack he is wearing bulges with a variety of mysterious items. A grappling hook and an iron pot dangle from straps. It is obviously heavy, or he has travelled far without rest. Gingerly, he
removes his burden, and sets it on the floor.

Hoignar nods briefly, adjusts his facemask and leaves.

The young man mutters under his breath:
"Ah. This must be the famous dwarven hospitality the bards sing of when they are tired of life."

Looking around the room, he observes his new companions, smiles and says:-

"Hello there. I am Tomas Cyrodil. We should use this time to introduce ourselves. It looks like our dwarven friends need our help - perhaps before we catch whatever it is they are so afraid of."

Tomas goes to his pack, and removes a small package.

"I think it is time for something to eat. Would anyone like some cheese? I am afraid that I have no wine, just some water."

With that, he draws a fine dagger from his belt and begins slicing a small block of cheese.

"This is the best part of these trail rations. I think the salted meat
is probably scraped off of old trogs, sometimes."


----------



## Morbidity (Feb 25, 2003)

A gruff dwarven soldier enters. The good quality material of his clothing and elaborately plaited beard suggest he’s someone of importance. At the moment however he looks somewhat wrinkled and very weary. Like Hoignar, he has a scarf covering his mouth and nose and stands as far away from you as he can get.

“4 of you. Hmmmph. Oh well it will have to do. No for the love of  Moradin, don’t come any closer! I’m Bolnor, captain of the guard in IronForge. As you might have gathered … if any of you have any intelligence …”

At this point he gazes dubiously around, stopping with a dazed sort of wonder at the beach ball with legs.

“ … anyway we have a nasty contagious disease going through the city. We thought we’d stopped it but it’s come back and basically we’ve run out of medicine. The alchemist Durzh lives in a tower a few miles from here. He refuses to live in IronForge, says we make too much damn noise with our incessant clanging. Just what I need eccentric dwarves! All I want you to do is go, give him the message that we need more medicine and bring the medicine back. Dead easy, even you stupid adventurers should be able to manage it. I’d go myself or send a guard but I don’t want to risk spreading this disease. We’ve kept you isolated and both Hoignar and I are well, so you are in no danger of having caught the plague.”

“As you can appreciate we’re running short of time. My people are dying. I will give you 500gp each if you push yourself to the limits to do this as quickly as possible.”

“Well are you willing to do it?”

Bolnor looks expectantly around.


----------



## Malin Genie (Feb 25, 2003)

Although precise localisation of the point within the mass of facial hair (of various descriptions) from which it is issuing is difficult, a voice with a strong gnomish accent nevertheless emerges:

*Gladtoarebeingofassisstancemynameisnamfoodlequolembarhalfreudelplyckzyf* (Brief pause during which a quantity of air is rapidly sucked in then expelled with a *ofcoursenotgnomescaniscallingme"whatsit"*)

*Iarebeingofcoursealsomasterofmanyknowledgesinnameofgreatgodboccobbutofcoursethisisbeobvious.*

Which, it turns out, is - from the plate-sized holy symbol of Boccob hanging from his neck.  Namfoodle then turns to the astonished Bolnor and asks

*Taskambeingnaturallyverydangerousandclaimedlifeofmanyothersbeforenowissotoofferinglargeamountofgoldfortask?*


----------



## dorin (Feb 25, 2003)

The tall human with the bad attitude relaxes ever so slightly, and some in the room could swear they saw his lips curl … almost a smile. 

Ignoring the little fur ball, mostly because he had not a clue what had just been muttered, he interjects:

“500 gp!! That is hardly worth our time. Being exposed to this “plague” constitutes a great personal risk. Surely you can do better than that?”

[OOC: Bluff check 10 (11 -1 Chr mod)].


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 25, 2003)

The halfling looks towards Bolnor and smiles charmingly at him. If no-one interrupts, this is what she says:

"You have certainly gathered a diverse and...interesting...group for this task. I agree with 'whatsit' that it all sounds too easy. I think it is only fair that you give us some more information before we consider your request. First, if you let me know a little bit about the disease, I have some general knowledge of alchemy that might be of use. Such knowledge might also help us protect ourselves in the event that one of us becomes infected. From what you have said this is unlikely, but without an understanding as to how the contagion spreads, we might not know what to avoid. Second, we will need a map of the area so that we can find this alchemist you speak of. It would be especially useful [smile] if this map could include the whereabouts of any known dangers. Third, it would be useful to know a little bit more about him other than the fact that he is "eccentric". What will he demand in exchange for the medicine? Fourth, and I know you didn't mean anything by it, it cannot help with some of these others [looking at the human who had just spoke] that you insult us. Now I, personally, am not offended, I have been called worse with far greater accuracy in the past, but sometimes these humans can be a little [whispering this last word so that the human cannot hear] sensitive. Finally, and I have lost track of numbers [smile], the human at least seems to expect a higher payment. With your current offer, you risk splitting the group. Personally, I am not one to quibble about these things, but the smaller the group, the worse our chances." 

[Speak silently check for word "sensitive" = 7]
[Diplomacy roll = 14; Adjusted = 22].
[Bluff check that I am not interested in money = 6; Adjusted = 14]
[Perform sense motive check - DM to roll]


----------



## Morbidity (Feb 26, 2003)

Bolnor is still trying to puzzle out what the beachball with legs said when Dorin and Amaryllis voice their comments. If possible the comments make Bolnor look more tired.

‘Danger? There’s no danger involved. What is it with you adventurers? Not everything has to be fighting dragons and killing orcs you know. All I need you to do is go to Durzh, give him the message that the contagion has returned. He will give you the medicine and you will bring it back here. The 500gp I’ll be paying you are for you to exhaust yourselves to get there and back as quickly as possible, not because there’s any danger involved. As such 500gp is way more than sufficient … I’ve set the amount this high purely to give you an incentive to return speedily. The greatest danger you’re in is likely to be standing in this room talking to me.”

“Now young miss, I can certainly give you a map to Durzh’s tower.” 

Bolnor puts a rolled piece of parchment on the floor and rolls it to the other side of the room. The piece of parchment clearly shows the route from IronForge to Durzh’s Tower, which appears to be about half a day’s journey to the west. The tower is built near the top of a waterfall.

“As for dangers on the way, there are no known dangers. The route is as safe as any in Onnwal these days. As I’ve said before all you need to do is go to Durzh, give him this message from me.” Bolnor rolls another piece of parchment across the room. “The message just tells Durzh that we need medicine. Durzh will give you the medicine and you are to bring it back here. Time is the crucial factor here, my people are dying.” 

As Bolnor  says the last sentence, you see a crack in his tired Dwarven stoicness. Bolnor is very distressed. Amaryllis with her keen senses, thinks that he is absolutely sincere.

“Durzh himself? Yes, he’s a real loner, claims that he needs peace and quiet. What respectable dwarf needs peace and quiet I ask you? Anyway he’s got an independent stronghold in which he can practice his alchemy. As we greatly value his work, we made sure it was defensible and self-sufficient, so we don’t have to keep sending dwarves back and forth and wasting time. There are about 10 dwarves who live there with him. They help look after some water-powered machinery which Durzh needs for to practice his alchemy. Now I’ll let you know. These dwarves may be a little paranoid or defensive at first, so you may initially get a bit of a rude welcome. But if you just let them know that Bolnor from IronForge sent you and give them my message, you’ll be fine.”


----------



## Hollowtree (Feb 26, 2003)

Tomas continues to eat his cheese, and grabs a waterskin from his pack. After taking a few sips, he addresses the dwarven soldier.

"Captain Bolnor, your offer seems most reasonable on the surface.

After all, to journey to the tower and return could take a day,
perhaps less if we push our horses to the limit.

There is the problem of Durzh's guards and the tower's defences.
While I am reasonably certain that your word will be a sufficient safe-conduct to the tower's defenders, a plan of the tower would be quite useful if other means are required to get the medicine.

Speaking of which, how large is this medicine shipment going to be? Are we going to need a cart or wagon to bring it back to Ironforge??"

Not waiting for a reply, he asks Namfoodle:-
"Namfoodle - I have addressed you correctly, I hope? 
Are you *asking* or *telling* our redoubtable captain here about others that he may have sent off on this errand, which led to their deaths??"


----------



## Malin Genie (Feb 26, 2003)

The gnome swivels his head so as to face Tomas, and replies with exaggerated slowness (well, exaggerated slowness for him, which involves speaking only slightly faster than the halfling...) 

*Namfoodle.  Quolem.  Halfreud.  El-Plyckzyf.  Also.  can. calling.  me.  by.  shortname.  "Whatsit"*

He tilts his body forward in a curious rolling bow and reverts to his former delivery style.

*IwasassumedangeranddeathsissotocreatelargepaymentamountbutnowIhearingCaptainexplainthisisnotsofordangerbutspeed.*

He moves back to Bolnor, moving with surprising grace and quietness for his rotundity, and asks the obvious question

*Diseasenotamcuredbyspellsofclerics?  Iarehavingabilitytogrant "boccobsmarvellouspathogenspecificcurestratagem" spellwouldthisnotalsoamhelping?*


----------



## Morbidity (Feb 26, 2003)

The captiain starts to regard Tomas with some suspicion.
"What do you want a plan of Durzh's Tower for? You probably shouldn't even need to enter it. Are you planning on helping us obtain some medicine or sacking the Tower and thieving from us?"

Having caught the word 'cleric' in Namfoodle's speech, he now turns to Namfoodle,
"Thank-you for your offer of assistance. The outbreak is too great for our clerics and your assistance here though valuable could not save all that many more. The best way of saving my people is to get the medicine, which we know works from Durzh. Please he is only a day's travel to the west. I'd go myself, but I don't wish to spread the contagion further. The medical supplies could be bulky. We will loan you a donkey if you wish to help transport the medicine back. "

Bolnor turns back to Tomas, "With regards to your ridiculous assertion that others have been sent to their deaths ... it is simply untrue. The plague broke out again only 2 days ago. We exhausted the medical supplies yesterday and you are the first suitable people to come along, whom we could send for more."


----------



## dorin (Feb 26, 2003)

"Captain. I have not introduced myself - I am Seebor of Onwald, a traveler through these parts. I am glad to make your acquaintance.

Now that you explain it your offer does seem more reasonable, although earlier you mentioned that four of us may not be enough. Surely one could do this task? A party moves as fast as its slowest members ..."

At that Seebor looks around at the other characters in the room and raises his eyebrows when he gets to the gnome and halfling.

Smiling Seebor adds "Perhaps offering a single able rider 750gp would be a better option. Also ..."

He then looks intently at the dwarf.

"this plaque - does it affect only dwarves?".


----------



## Morbidity (Feb 26, 2003)

Bolnor starts to look restless at Seebor's response. The greed of the adventurers before him when he and his people are facing tragedy and death is clearly starting to annoy him.

"Seebor, let me ask you a question. If you and your people were dying and were dependent upon complete strangers to deliver a message and then return with medicine., would you entrust the task (even one so simple as this) to just one person? Greyhawk can be a dangerous place to travel about in. People get sick. Perhaps more profitable enterprises can come across individual's paths. Who knows? This task is vital to me and my people and I have chosen to minimise my risk. I would have liked 5 people, as I think that would have given me a reasonable chance that one of you will deem the 500gp a reason to deliver the message and return with the medicine."

At this point he stops to briefly remove the scarf and display gleaming white teeth. After replacing the scarf he continues ...
"Plaque? Plaque doesn't effect dwarves. Look at my nice white teeth. You humans have teeth problems, not good, strong dwarves. Now the plague, it can affect anyone but with the precautions taken, I am confident you do not have it. "


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 26, 2003)

*In waiting room*

Amaryllis looks around the room seeking a sense of who else will sign on. This isn't the most exciting undertaking she has ever signed onto; but, hey, its something to do and she is a bit short on spending money. 

Out loud she says to the dwarf, "I am happy to help fetch your medicine. Is there anything else we should know about before heading off?". She glares at the rude human, stating, "Your childish suggestions are not helping; you are presumably a novice at adventuring or extremely arrogant if you do not understand the benefits of travelling in a group."

[Diplomacy check to dwarf = 24]
[Diplomacy check not even attempted for Seebor]


----------



## Malin Genie (Feb 26, 2003)

*Bolnoryousaythatyouarethinkingplaguegonebutthenplagueamcomingbackandnowcityhasnomedicine?*

Allowing the non-gnome processing time he continues

*Howamtheplaguestartedbackinfirsttime?*


----------



## dorin (Feb 26, 2003)

Seebor doesn't even flinch at the snide remark, and instead grins at the halfling.

"No harm in some light banter. I'm never one to turn down a good cause. I'm in."

Then he turns to the non-non-gnome.

"Good question ... I think?".


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 26, 2003)

"I agree; would you mind also telling us a bit about the symptoms of the disease?"


----------



## Morbidity (Feb 27, 2003)

Bolnor stares fixedly at Namfoodle as if trying to extract sanity from the strength of his gaze alone. It has been a long day though and despite his best efforts, he has no idea what the gnome is going on about.

"The plague ... well I'm not a cleric or a healer, so I don't know how much information I can give you here. Surely the gnome there would be a better person to ask about the plague. From what I gather those who have it get fevers, feel tired, develop boils and things like that. Don't worry, you're not going to get it."

Bolnor's face brightens at this point. He clearly thinks he's got a fantastic idea.

"Of course, if you are worried, then the best thing to do would be to go to Durzh and get the medicine. I'd be more than happy to let you have a dose of it. It does taste rather like the scrapings off some orc's toenails mind you."


----------



## Malin Genie (Feb 27, 2003)

*Unlessambeingmagicaldiseasenotfallintodesignatedareaofknowledgeexpertise.*

replies Namfoodle sadly.

*Perhapswewillhastenquicklytotowerandtalktoalchemistwhoofcoursealsohavingbestideasonplagueashearebeingonewhosotoinventcuringpotion.*


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 27, 2003)

"Bolnor, we are most grateful for the information you have given us; I am sure it will help us complete our task. I think what Whatsit wanted to know was about the circumstances under which the plague first began. If you have just a moment, we would appreciate any information you might have."

[Diplomacy check = 25]


----------



## dorin (Feb 27, 2003)

"And after that we should get going - time is of the essence and it is a pretty long ride. I take it everyone has a mount of some description?"


----------



## Morbidity (Feb 27, 2003)

"Where did the plague come from? Well I don't really know. People just started getting sick. Mind you I have my suspicions. We fought off a group of goblins a little while ago, I bet they gave it to us. Verminous creatures they are. Then again there was that orc encounter. Now I wouldn't be at all surprised if those disgusting, foul creatures gave the disease to us."

Bolnor pauses and then adds,

" ... And we have a fair few people like yourselves who just pass through. Perhaps one of them passed on a bit more than is customary on the way."

"Doesn't really matter where it came from does it? The key thing is to get rid of it. Thank you for agreeing to fetch the medicine, I'll just get one of my guards to fetch the mule for you and then you can be on your way. I'll expect to see you back here before midnight tomorrow."

Bolnor walks over to the door, yells for a guard to fetch the mule (named Aeriel) and leaves. Hoignar is waiting outside the door to escort you back to the gates of the city of IronForge.

It is currently midday. Durzh's tower is a half-day's journey (for a dwarf on foot) to the west.


----------



## dorin (Feb 27, 2003)

Seebor bows his head to the other members of the "party" and then says:

"I'm going to the stables to fetch my mount. Shall I meet you all at the city gates?"


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 27, 2003)

"I don't have a mount; if we are moving quickly, I can ride the mule. I shouldn't weigh it down too much. In any event, I'll meet you at the gates."

I make a conscious effort to avoid non-party members (especially anyone looking infected) on the way to the gates.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 1, 2003)

Tomas shoulders his pack, and apologises to Bolnar:-

"I apologise for my earlier remarks. They were based on a misunderstanding of what "Whatsit" said, as well as my own aversion to not having a fall-back plan in case of a problem.

I can understand your desperation in this difficult time, and your revulsion at the prospect of your stronghold being violated by burglars and petty thieves. Sometimes desperate times call for unconventional measures, however."

Tomas leaves the building to catch up with the others who are heading towards the town gates.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 1, 2003)

Namfoodle (after some deciphering) states that he too would have to either share a horse or borrow one; alhtough 

*Iarehavinglittleexpertisecontrollingquadrupedmountandsuggestingissotobettertoperformauxiliaryriding.*

He follows toward the gates with the others.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 3, 2003)

*Neblin Kneebreaker*

Just as you are about to leave, the gruff dwarven soldier you saw earlier ushers a gnome into the room and says, "I've found you're fifth adventurer Hoignar. I filled him in on the walk from the gate. Says he'll do it."

The gnome ushered in by the soldier could not be a greater contrast from "Whatsit". Tall and thin for a gnome, his wild, wiry white hair seems to fly in all directions, held back from his face by a pair of dark goggles, which currently rest precariously on his forehead. He wears a knee length brown coat over boots, breeches and a tunic cris-crossed with straps, pouches and bandoliers. Over his coat are the straps of a backpack, also quite full. You can see food stains on the coat lapels and dark ink smudges on his fingers and his left cheek. He's reading a scroll as he walks in behind the soldier and, when introduced, looks up distractedly.

"Five hundred gold for a 'simple messenger job'? Don't believe a word of it. But I need the cash right now. If this is a double cross, I'll use your testicles for spell components," he says in a rapid, machine gun delivery that would have appeared fast befroe you met Whatsit.

Then he turns to the other adventurers, "Neblin's the name, Neblin Kneebreaker. Wizard. Inventor. Occasional burglar and/or private detective. Genius."

And with that the rather obnoxious little gnome returns his attention to his scroll.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 3, 2003)

(OOC: Okay, so the party comprises 2 humans with horses, 2 gnomes and 1 halfling.

I will assume Amaryllis will ride Aeriel the mule, and Namfoodle will ride with Seebor and Neblin will ride with Tomas.

That means all animals are mediumly encumbered, if I've done the stats correctly. Please email me if you disagree.

If the animals travel at normal pace I won't make anyone make any ride checks.) 

It's about midday and the 5 of you ride off for Durzh's castle following the map.

It’s a lovely sunny day as you ride through the countryside. The tower is about 8 miles away. After about 4.5 hours of riding a tower appears in sight and you hear the thunderous roar of a waterfall. 

As you get closer you can examine it more closely.

Your destination is a solid-looking circular fortress, perched on lichen-covered rock not too far  from the top of a rather steep slope. A raging mountain river flows swiftly by to the northwest, passing close to the tower and then tumbling down into the ravine below with a thunderous roar. A mist constantly rises from the gorge, proudly displaying a rainbow in the bright sun. As you get closer, you see that the so-called “tower” is solidly built. In fact, it rather reminds you of a dwarf: short, wide, and unlikely to get knocked down. Only a dwarf would consider something so short to be a tower. It is no more than 30 feet high and some 60 feet or so across at the base. The top of the tower is covered by a stone roof armored with spikes, and capped by what appears to be perhaps an observation post. Small archer-slit windows are set around the periphery, and a stair rises to the entrance, which faces the southwest.

There are several dwarves working outside the main entrance. One of them sees you  approaching and points, apparently speaking with his companions.


----------



## dorin (Mar 3, 2003)

Seebor studies the outside of the tower including possible rapid exits (e.g., windows) and guard placements.

[Spot Check 12 + 4 = 16]

After a while he glances at each of the gnomes for a second or so, and then returns his gaze towards the tower. A few more seconds go by and then he suggests subtly (well – subtly for him):

“Maybe Amaryllis and Tomas should do most of the talking?”


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 3, 2003)

Amaryllis smiles at Seebor's suggestion and states "Well, if no-one has any objections". 

[OOC - I am not sure how close we are to the tower; I assume we are not yet within speaking range]

I look around to see whether I can see the waterfall - if I can see it as well as hear it, I try to notice its dimensions and size and wonder whether a person who jumped off it would survive.

Otherwise I make a conscious effort to appear friendly and unthreatening as I approach the tower. I smile in the general direction of the guards as the party approaches the tower. I also try to notice the position of all the dwarves etc. on, near and in front of the tower. [Spot check = 10 + 4 = 14]

Not sure what our current marching order is, but in case it is not already the default, I suggest that the strange looking gnomes go to the back. 

I am also not sure whether the fighters (and others who have use for these things) have their weapons in hand - if so, I suggest that they sheith [sp?] them so that we don't look like we are about to attack. Personally, I don't draw my crossbow.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 4, 2003)

*Suggestinginsteadcentralpositionofcleric, formaximumstrategicadvantage. Inanycases, youarealltobewearingrings, forsotoallowingapplicationof"benificientsacrificialshieldingofboccob"spell*

In deference to the members of the group, who aside from Neblin all seem to have trouble keeping up, Namfoodle injects several supernumary pauses into his delivery. 

Any remaining confusion is eliminated as he demonstrates by slipping a slim platinum band etched with runes onto one stubby finger and offering a similar ring to each of the other party members in turn.  

Losing interest in the debate over strategy and nomination of spokespersons, he soon wanders away to cast an appraising eye over the squat dwarven tower; making a quick estimate of how far beneath the ground the structure is likely to extend based on the angle, materials, and structural characteristics of the walls.

OOC: Knowledge (architecture & engineering) 16 +8 =24


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 4, 2003)

OOC: Unless we are in a combat situation, I'm going to declare that anyone who doesn't post by the time of my last post on the next working day, isn't doing anything. 

You proceed the rest of the way to the tower. The tower is clearly a defensive position. There are no windows large enough for anyone to enter or exit through, only a few arrow slits here and there. There is only one entrance that you can see and that is a door at the top of a flight of stairs.

The river flows on the other side of the tower, tumbling down off the edge of a gorge. Amaryllis, you can't see the waterfall from where you are. Do you wish to go and investigate? From the sound of the water, it is a long way down.

Namfoodle you notice that the tower is of excellent Dwarven construction and would likely extend down as well as up. Given that it appears to be a single defensive outpost and from the angle of the walls, you doubt that the distance below ground is all that much greater than the distance above ground. 

Anyone who happens to be looking at the dwarves rather than the waterfall's rather pretty rainbows or the tower's superior stonework, will notice that there are in fact 4 dwarves standing around. They are wearing chain shirts, baggy clothes, with dwarven battle-axes tucked into their belts or slung over their shoulders on straps. There are also 5 dwarven bodies lying on the ground. Those of you who were examining the tower would have noticed that there are a number of crossbows near the steps leading up to the door. There is also a hairy, dead creature on the steps by the front door.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 4, 2003)

Amaryllis does not go to investigate the waterfall, but proceeds with the party towards the tower. She sees the dwarves (alive and fallen) as well as the crossbows.

[OOC - Are we within "talking distance"? I assume you will tell us when we are.] 

"That's funny," she says to the group. "I have never thought of crossbows as a particularly dwarven weapon". She tries to gauge whether the dwarves who are remain standing look friendly or hostile and what their attitude towards us is (curiousity, fear, hostility, anger, etc.). Also, tries to gauge which dwarf, if any, might be best to engage in conversation.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 4, 2003)

You are within speaking distance. I presumed that was the case since detailed checks were being made of the Tower's stonework.

The 4 dwarves have now stopped what they were doing and are regarding you warily. The dwarf who pointed you out to his companions appears to be the leader as the other three keep glancing his way to see what he will do.


----------



## dorin (Mar 4, 2003)

Seebor concentrates on the bodies, in particular if there was a violent death (e.g., crossbow bolts sticking out of them) or any signs of disease.

[Spot check 14 + 4 = 18. Are there signs of a recent battle?].

If the 4 living dwarves don't do anything too hostile Seebor attempts to approach them (with other party members if they want to come) and introduces himself in a non-threatening way.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 4, 2003)

In that case, I say to the "leader" dwarf, "Greetings. It seems there has been some activity around here. Do you speak Common?"

[Diplomacy check = 16+8=24]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 4, 2003)

The Dwarven corpses are definitely the result of a violent death. They show a mix of clean-edged wounds and rougher wounds. One of the bodies looks like it has been flayed open with internal organs being prominently displayed for anyone with an interest in such things. The hairy creature on the steps looks like it has been melted.

The “leader” dwarf responds to Amaryllis’ query. 
“Yes, I speak common. We arrived only a short time ago to find these bodies. Our leader Bloodbeard is currently inside, trying to work out what has occurred here. We haven’t dared to venture beyond the main floor though. For all we know the culprits could still be inside. Why have you come here? What were your intentions?”

The 4 dwarves are still watching you very warily.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 4, 2003)

Amaryllis attempts to gauge whether the dwarf is telling the truth.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 5, 2003)

Amaryllis, using your finely tuned senses, you think that the dwarf is being absolutely sincere.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 5, 2003)

Tomas dismounts and says "Look after Moonmist for me, Neblin."

After taking Whatsit's ring and slipping it on a finger, he strides over to the leader of the dwarvish warband.

"Well met. I am Tomas Cyrodil ; you have met Amaryllis. Over there [gestures] is Seebor of Onwald ; on the horses are Namfoodle/Whatsit and Neblin.

We have been sent by Bolnar to retrieve a shipment of some medicine. There has been an outbreak of some sort of disease in Ironforge."

[OOC : Was there a letter of safe-conduct? Who has it?]

Tomas sighs.
"I was afraid something like this might have happened. How long have you been here? This battle looks to me like it has happened only a short while ago."

"Neblin, Whatsit. You both seem very well learned. Have either of you noticed anything about the bodies that might give us an idea as to how long ago the skirmish occurred?"

Tomas looks at the dwarf.
"With your permission, may I take a closer look at the bodies?"
Not waiting for a reply, he takes some dried fruit from his belt pouch and has a nibble. He offers some to Amaryllis and the dwarven leader 

[OOC: I didn't catch his name!]

"Would you like some dried apple? We might as well have a good talk. We're all going to be here a while.
Could you tell us what you found, how long Bloodbeard has been gone, and what you know of the inside layout of the tower?"

[Spot 18+4 = 22 ; Search 3 + 4 = 7]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 5, 2003)

"As I said before, we only arrived a short time ago ourselves. My name is Runor. We are merchants. We were hoping to trade with Durzh. We have some good herbs and were hoping to trade them for some of Durzh's famous potions. The tower was like this when we arrived."

"What have we found? Not much. Bloodbeard has been inside for about 5 minutes or so I guess. We were all in there, but then Bloodbeard started to look through stuff for clues, so we came back outside to do something about the bodies. Why don't we go inside and you can talk to Bloodbeard? He's probably much more able to answer your questions. You can then see for yourselves what the ground floor of the tower looks like ... there's a spiked pit at the entrance and then a few other rooms including a water closet! This Durzh must have been very well off. We haven't ventured onto the other floors. As I said, we haven't been here for very long."

OOC: Tomas, what is it that you were trying to spot or search?


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 5, 2003)

*Talking to Runor*

Somewhat suspicious at the fact that a bunch of merchants are walking around with battleaxes and calling their leader "Bloodbeard", I look at the dwarves to see whether there are any signs that they might have been involved in a recent battle (dents in armor, blood (on them or axe), sweat, etc.). Again, I also try to glean from Runor's words whether there is any chance that he is lying.

[Spot check = 6 + 4 = 10; Search check = 2 + 2 = 4 (as appropriate)].

Out loud, I say to Runor [smiling] - "Has anyone seen any sign of Durzh? Is he among the dead? As you can imagine, we hope to be able to find him. Have you come across anyone who survived the battle? Did you see anyone fleeing on your way here? I hope you can forgive my curiosity, but this is a rather strange turn of events."

[Diplomacy check = 9 + 8 = 17; Bluff check (to indicate lack of suspicion) = 7 + 8 = 15]

[OOC - sorry for the dismal rolls everyone!]


----------



## dorin (Mar 5, 2003)

Seebor looks around for signs of the any tracks [Tracking 5+2 = 7].

After Amaryllis has finished her conversation he says:

"Maybe we should go inside and talk to Bloodbeard?"

He looks at the 4 dwarves.

"Would you mind leading the way?".

Under his cloak he rests his hand on the hilt of his dagger.

[OOC: he readies and action to draw the dagger at the first hint
of danger.]


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 6, 2003)

*Gatheringinformationbeforedecidingonplanofaction, thisisbeingsensibleprocedure.*

The grey mop perched on top that presumably serves Namfoodle for a head (not that anyone has yet seen anything other than a nose from between the huge eyebrows, moustaches and, presumably, beard to prove it) nods to make the point.

He follows into the tower as the group proceeds to search for 'Bloodbeard'.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 6, 2003)

Amaryllis sees nothing suspicious.

Seebor, you find nothing when you attempt to track. But then the surrounding ground is lichen covered rock, so it would be difficult to find anything of interest there anyway.

"We haven't seen anyone who looks like they could be Durzh. Since we've never seen him ourselves we can't be sure though. But these guys here certainly don't look like they would be an eccentric alchemist." Runor gestures at the dead bodies around him.

"We'll go talk to Bloodbeard. I'm sure he'll know what to do. Even if we can't find Durzh we maybe able to find some of your medicine."

Runor leads the way into the tower. The other dwarves who have been listening to the conversation tag along, clearly thinking that you are substantially more interesting than dealing with dead bodies.

You all walk up the steps and into the tower. The main gate is 5 foot high, with each of the 2 doors being nearly 5 foot wide. There is an open door to the north which is open. The door shows some signs of battle. There are also some arrow slits in the room. In front of the door to the north is a spiked pit. At the bottom of the pit is some sort of humaniod wearing chainmail. The corpse has been impaled on the spikes and looks very dead indeed.

Dorin, you know you can't ready an action outside of combat.

I've attached a map. When I attach the next map showing the next room, I'll probably delete this one to keep the thread size down. Hmmm... can't work out how to put it into the message. So currently an attachment.


----------



## dorin (Mar 6, 2003)

[OOC: I would say we need a marching order?]

Seebor says to everyone, including the Dwarves:

"We’d better be prepared for any surprises. Tomas, can you fight?"

Seebor draws both of his short swords.

"I'd better go first."

Seebor first looks around the room for signs of other traps.
[Search 1+7 = 8 - natural 1 though : ( ]

If he (or anyone else) finds nothing, and no one has any other sensible suggestions, he approaches the pit with caution, and silently.

[Move silently check 16 + 14 =30]

If he does get to the pit he has a look (from a distance) at this humanoid.

[Spot check: 2+4 = 6]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 6, 2003)

This is a dwarven tower. The ceilings are a majestic 5 foot 3 inches high. Everyone taller than 5 foot 3 inches (so Seebor and Tomas) are crouched over.

OOC: That means -1 on attack rolls and dex rolls. Tomas if you're less than 6 foot 3 inches, the same -1, if you're taller, -2. Additional -1 penalty for anyone over 4 foot 6 inches using a sword, axe or mace due to the fact that you can't swing overhand , etc. Additional -1 penalty for anyone using a longbow or shortbow due to the fact that you'd have to hold it at an awkward angle. Gnomes do not suffer any of the above as they should be used to working and fighting underground.)

Seebor looks but doesn't find any other traps. As you can see from the map you'll have to jump over the pit  (DC=10)to get through the door.

Seebor you can't identify anything about the humanoid. The trap itself consists of lots of very pointy and sharp spikes of various heights.


----------



## dorin (Mar 6, 2003)

Given that he needs to crouch over, Seebor attempt to dive over the pit with a combination of jump and tumble.

[Jump 10 + 11 = 21; Tumble 3 + 14 = 17]

On the other side, if he makes it, he springs to his feet and looks around. If there happens to be a chance to hide he takes it.

[Hide: 2 + 12 = 14]


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 6, 2003)

Amaryllis also looks around the room, searching for traps and/or any hidden passageways.

[Search = 16 + 2 = 18]

Having completed her search (and assuming she finds nothing), she also attempts to jump over the spikey things.

[Jump = 15 + 0 = 15]

All of this is of course done as silently as possible (which, as it turns out, is not very silently at all).

[Move silently = 1 (natural) + 9 = -10 + 9 = -1]

I jump (to the extent I have any accuracy at all) to a position behind the door and look into the next room.

[Spot = 5 + 4 = 9].


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 7, 2003)

OOC: I'm not applying the 1=-10, 20=30 rule.

Seebor and Amaryllis successfully jump the pit and find themselves in an office area Room 2. There is a table which though once nice is now scratched and is lying on its side. The chairs are scattered about, some broken, some just knocked over. To the north is a dumb waiter.

After Seebor and Amaryllis, Runor jumps across the pit. There is the sound of ringing of his chainmail along with an Oomph as he lands on the other side. 

Both Seebor and Amaryllis crouch down behind fallen chairs. Runor looks at you somewhat strangely.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 7, 2003)

Forgot to add attachment.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 7, 2003)

[OOC : I was trying to examine the bodies to see if I could work out how long they had been dead for.

Tomas is 5'10" tall, so -1 in these low hallways!]

"Damn. Bringing up the rear again. Ah well."

Tomas draws his rapier and jumps across the pit.

[Jump 12 +4 -1 = 15].

He walks towards the dumb waiter after quickly glancing around the room...

[Spot 8 + 4 = 12].

and begins closely examining the dumb waiter, looking for traps.

[Search 2 + 4 = 6].

Not finding any, he opens it.


----------



## dorin (Mar 7, 2003)

Seebor stands slowly to his maximum stoop, grumbling something about "Damn midgets!".

He approaches the set of "northern" double doors silently,
taking a roundabout path by hugging the western wall as best he can. 

[Move Silently check 8 + 14 = 22].

If he reaches the doors he listens [listen = 2 - 1 = 1] and if they are open he peers through [spot 14 + 4 = 18].

[OOC: btw - is there lighting in this place?]

Then he waits in his current location until the party regroups.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 7, 2003)

[OOC - I was standing behind the door, not crouching behind chairs. Also, can I assume I did not find anything in room 1?]

I search rooms two and three (leaving the dumb waiter to Tomas), including under chairs etc. I am particularly interested in trying to assess whether the damage was caused by axes or some other instrument. While doing this (and continuously until I say otherwise, end up in a different area, or end up in a combat situation), I occasionally look up at Runor to see where he is and what he is doing.

[Search check = 14+2=16; Spot check = 6+4=10; Bluff check (is this what you use to keep your eye on someone so they don't get suspicious?) = 16+9 = 25]

If I find nothing, I look into the room on the north wall of room two.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 7, 2003)

Everyone. Yes the area is lit.

Amaryllis you found nothing in the Entryway (Room 1). You couldn’t really hide behind the door without blocking the doorway for everyone else as the door opened into the next room, so since it there was nothing to hide from, I decided you hid behind a chair.  When you look around the office (Room 2) you notice a pool of blood and a broken crossbow behind the table. The table looks like it has been through a battle, but you don’t see anything other than axe marks.  When you look into the Gate Defense area (Room 3) you can see through into the Entryway. There are a couple of poles with hooks on the floor and the cover of the spiked pit. The poles look like they are designed to pull back the cover of the spiked pit. There is an archery slit through to the Entryway.

Tomas examining the bodies you decide that they’re dead and have been dead for hours rather than days. The lack of that unpleasant dead smell that can put even you off your supper, is what alerted you to this fact. Upon entering the tower you jump lithely over the trap and move on to investigate the dumbwaiter. It has two counterwaited boxes (2 foot on each side) that were obviously used to move supplies or something similar between this level and the level below. The interior of the dumbwaiter chimney is smooth and fairly narrow. You can’t see any traps.

Seebor the doors to the next room are shut. You can’t hear anything through the doors.

(OOC: I’m assuming that you will all now wait to see if the others make their jump check.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thisdistanceapproachingmaximumfeasible, asforrotundgnometobejumping* observes Namfoodle worriedly.  He rummages in his backpack over his shoulder and pulls out a scroll, holding it unfurled in the stubby fingers of one hand as he prepares to leap.

Legs churning, he runs for the pit, and launches his globular body into the air.  As predicted, he falls well short of the mark, but just as his trajectory is about to carry him into the pit yells *Klezlxxnat!* (or some word to that effect.)  The scroll in his hand evaporates, and he drifts slowly to the bottom.

Resignedly looking up at the humans on the other side, he asks *Isanyonehavingarope,orsimilardeviceforapplicationoftraction, forsotoresolvingsituationofbeinginpit?*

OOC: Jump: 8 -2 -2 (circumstance penalty for holding scroll while jumping) =4


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 7, 2003)

How heavy is the table?
Is it big enough to bridge the pit?

Can Tomas tie one end of the rope to it and use it as anchor and throw the other end in to Whatsit?

The other option is for Seebor and Tomas to act as a counterweight, unless Whatsit is unusually heavy for a gnome...

[Use Rope 17 + 8 -1 = 24]

Tomas ties his silk climbing rope to the table and to himself, and lowers the other end down to Namfoodle/Whatsit.

"Whatsit! Test the rope. Seebor, Amaryllis - I may need some help here...."

Tomas wonders briefly whether a dwarven crossbow would be a useful missile weapon in the tower [YES! Must go back and get one!], and waits for Whatsit to try and climb out of the pit.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 7, 2003)

Whoops, missed the bit about the pit cover earlier in the thread.

Must have someone replace the pit cover at first opportunity!


----------



## dorin (Mar 8, 2003)

Seebor assists Tomas in helping Namfoodle out of the pit.

He looks down at the rounded ball of fluff.

"Whatsit, can you climb? If not tie the rope around your waist and we will pull you up. But first ... maybe you should have a quick look at our friend down there?"

Seebor helps Tomas brace the rope and if need be helps
pull the gnome up out of the pit.

[Strength check 7 + 2 = 9].


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 8, 2003)

Amaryllis goes  back to where Tomas and Seebor are standing.

"I don't think I am going to be able to add much weight; but it might help Whatsit if you knotted the rope."

She looks around to see if she can see Neblin. If so, she says to him, "Don't jump yet, there is an easier way."

She also looks around to make sure she knows where the dwarf, Runor, is and what he is doing.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 10, 2003)

OOC: Presuming you will replace the pit cover after getting Namfoodle out rather than before.  

As Namfoodle delicately drifts to the bottom of the 20 foot spiked pit, he faces a dilemna. Where to put his feet? There is literally not enough room between the spikes all of varying heights and sizes to put your feet. Namfoodle tries to land on the impaled creature at the bottom.

(OOC: Namfoodle roll to see if you successfully land on the creature. Otherwise just being on top of spikes even if delicately placed rather than landing with speed, will probably do some damage. 75% chance of landing on the creature)

The table is well and truly large enough to fit over the pit. It is very heavy though and there is always the possibility that it would fall into the pit rather than go over it. You could tie a rope to it where it is though and the end would reach Namfoodle.

(OOC: If they pull you up: Namfoodle, use rope check to see if you tie a knot around yourself securely. DC=10. If you climb, presuming the rope is knotted. DC=5)

Runor appears anxious at this development and he offers his assistance along with the other 2 dwarves on the tower side of the pit in getting Namfoodle rapidly hauled out of the pit.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 10, 2003)

Seeing that the gnome situation seems to be resolving itself, [once] Whatsit is out, she assists the others in replacing the pit cover.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 10, 2003)

To clarify: Namfoodle is still in the pit. How do you want to get him out?
1. He climbs out on a knotted rope
2. Someone hauls him out on a rope
3. Any other means
Additional point: Do you wish to use the assistance of the dwarves or not.


----------



## dorin (Mar 10, 2003)

Seebor looks towards the dwarves and says:

"Thank you for your offer of assistance, but we will be all right getting him out of the pit. We should however be on the alert because we don't know who or what did this and if they are still about."

He waits to see what Namfoodle wants to do.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: Rolled 53 on percentile chance.

From his vantage on top of the impaled creature, Namfoodle grasps the rope and knots it around himself.  He then takes a length of rope from his own pack and attempts a reinforcing loop, before signalling that he's ready to be pulled up.

OOC: Use Rope 10 +1 =11


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 11, 2003)

Tomas starts pulling on the rope:-

[Strength check 2 + 2 = 4!! Use Rope 2 + 8 -1 = 9.
D'oh!! 2 2's in a row!]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 11, 2003)

Namfoodle ties a knot around his waist and a reinforcing loop. Neither knot looks all that impressive, but it is sufficient to hold him ... though both are likely to be a bit difficult to untie when he gets to the top.

Tomas and Seebor between them manage to haul the fat gnome to the top, though things do look a bit shaky at times.

So Tomas, Seebor, Amaryllis, Namfoodle and 3 dwarves are on one side of the pit with Neblin and a fourth dwarf on the other side.

(OOC: Guys what do you want to do? Wait to see if Neblin posts or continue on and let him catch up?


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: Can we just assume he waits until the table is in place then cross?  IMHO we should try to keep things flowing even if it involves some creative interpolation for the slow(er) posters.

/nudges Ben in ribs with elbow


----------



## dorin (Mar 11, 2003)

Seebor pats Namfoodle on the back and says:

"Don’t worry, it happens to the best of us."

He says to Neblin and the dwarves on the other side of the pit:

"Hang on - we are going to replace the cover."

He looks at Tomas and the dwarves.

"Shall we."

With that he attempts to replace the pit cover with the help of the others.

[STR check: 4 + 2 = 6].


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 11, 2003)

Amaryllis also helps to replace the cover; assisting with lifting to the extent she is able but also doing any necessary bits and pieces (hooking and unhooking etc. - [OOC-hard to tell from description exactly what needs to be done here]). 

While she does this, she tries to keep her eyes on as many of the dwarves as possible, especially Runor.

[OOC - not sure which of these I need to do, but just in case you need them...Spot check = 14+4=18 (minus distraction penalties at DM's discretion); Bluff check = 5+8=13; General Dex check = 9+2=11; General strength check = 20(natural)-2=18 [Gee, must have had my weet bix this morning]]

[OOC - Why don't we say that, for now, Neblin is at the entrance watching the horses and standing guard in case anyone else comes along. At least then he is useful. He can catch up if he wants to when he gets a chance to log in. As a general rule, its up to the DM, but we could make it that characters who do not log in do the least active but at least vaguely useful task (chosen by DM) and merely take a general defensive position in combat (fighting defensively and not attacking - at least then they hopefully won't die).]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 11, 2003)

(OOC: Okay agree with Amaryllis' suggestion. Neblin is outside watching the horses.)

Amaryllis and Seebor go into the Gate Defense area (Room 3) and push the cover back through to the Entryway. Seebor starts by pushing in a fairly puny manner and not budging it terribly much. Amaryllis the halfling lends herself to the task though and pushes it through to the next room with ease. The hooks are on the floor and Amaryllis spots how they could easily be slid through holes in the wall to pull the cover back and have someone fall into the pit.

Runor looks relieved that Namfoodle was speedily extracted from the pit and says"Right. Are we ready to move on?"


----------



## dorin (Mar 11, 2003)

Seebor looks suspiciously at the Amaryllis.

He then says:

"Maybe we should find out what is behind the northern door. Anyone got a good ear?"

He then reapproaches the door, checks them briefly for traps,
and if he finds none he sees if the door is locked. If it is locked he attempts to open it. 

[Search: 12 + 7 = 19].
[Open locks: 17 + 11 = 28].

He then redraws both of his shortswords and waits
for someone to (first listen and then) open the door.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 11, 2003)

Seebor has a look at the door. As far as he can tell all he has to do is turn the handle and open the door.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 11, 2003)

Amaryllis looks at Seebor, sighs, and then listens at the door.

[Listen check = 16+5 = 21]

If she hears nothing, she opens the door.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 12, 2003)

When he notices what Seebor and Amaryllis are doing,
Tomas removes his pack after coiling the rope and attaching it to a belt on the pack. 

After placing the pack on the floor, he draws his rapier and strides over to stand behind the halfling, ready to strike at anything that might emerge from the doorway.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 12, 2003)

Amaryllis listens intently at the door. Hearing only the sounds of silence, she opens the door.

Tomas observing the actions of Amaryllis and Seebor strides (well as much as you can when you're hunched over due to a typical dwarven ceiling height) over to stand behind Amaryllis.

The door opens into the next room and you see ... Room 4

This room was obviously the common room. It looks relatively untouched by the combat and more like the interior of any dwarven tavern.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 12, 2003)

Amaryllis looks around the room to see whether there is (1) anything interesting other than tables and bar stools and/or (2) any sign of the recent conflict. She also looks into the fire (if it is a fire) - Is it burning? If so, how strongly? If not, is it smoking? How much ash in the fire? 

[Search check = 9+2 = 11]


----------



## dorin (Mar 12, 2003)

Seebor moves silently to the middle of the room, and then stops.
He listens for a few seconds and then looks around the room for anything suspicious. 

If he finds nothing he moves to the bottom of the stairway and listens again.

[move silently = 7 + 14 = 21]

[listen check 6 - 1 = 5]

[spot check 9 + 4 = 13]

[listen check 10 - 1 = 9]

He then stands guard if the others wish to explore the room.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 13, 2003)

Tomas walks back to his pack, picks it up, and places it on one
of the tables in the common room.

He rummages about in one of the pockets.

"Oh well. I'll have to eat the blasted jerky sooner or later.

He takes a strip of dried brownish stuff from the pack, screws up his face and bites into it.

"Mmmf. Spicy. Where's that waterskin..."

Tomas casts an eye about the room for food and instruments for eating it with, while taking a swig from his waterskin, which was also somewhere in his backpack...

[Spot 10 + 4 = 14]


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 13, 2003)

[OOC : Looking at the map...
Is there a wall on the eastern side of the common room, using the top as 'north'?]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 13, 2003)

The common room has sturdy, rough-hewn tables and chairs scattered about. There are no signs at all of recent conflict. Amaryllis notices that the fire in the fireplace looks like it has been out for several hours.

As you move into the room you can see into the adjoining room. (Room 5) This room is obviously the dining foom and is also untouched. There is a large, round table surrounded by 8 chairs. Tomas and Seebor realise that there are only 8 chairs becuase some dwarves must remain on watch, so all would not eat at the same time.

There is a spiral staircase that leads both up and down. Amaryllis With her eyesight made keen by 'the eyes of the eagle' notices that the second step down from this level to the level below is a different color from the other steps. Seebor moves to the stairs and listens intently, but doesn't hear anything.

OOC: Seebor where exactly are you standing guard? I'm presuming that it's at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## dorin (Mar 13, 2003)

Seebor is standing guard at the base of the stairs - but not on the stairwell.

He looks inquiringly at Tomas, raising his eyebrows as if to say "Eating again?"

On hearing that there is an abnormality with one of the stairs he searches for traps on the beginning of the stairwell (both up ways and down ways).

[search 13+7 = 20].

He then whispers to the others:

"Lets quickly (and quietly) scout out this level before proceeding to another. We don't want anything creeping up on us from behind. I'll stand guard here."

Seebor moves off to one side and attempts to hide from anything that might emerge from the stairwell. 

[hide check 12 + 12 = 24].

He then focuses his attention on the stairway, and (if he can) readies himself for any surprises.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 13, 2003)

Amaryllis, unaware of Seebor's ability to read minds, goes up to him and suggests he look closely at the colored step.

Meanwhile, she looks around to make sure she knows where all the dwarves are (esp. Runor). She then goes up to Tomas and says, "Seebor has a point, let's look around the rest of this level. After you have quenched your thirst, of course."

[OOC - the entryway at the south of the room; is there a door or can we see into the next room?]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 13, 2003)

Seebor searches vainly but fails to find any traps, despite the mystery of the different coloured step.

Amaryllis is watching the dwarves. 1 dwarf is near the fireplace, 1 is in the common room. 1 is in the Dining Room and Runor is in the Dining Room. You notice that the dwarves are watching you and Runor as intently as you are watching them. No other than Amaryllis notices this.

Amaryllis, presume that you're standing somewhere near Seebor.

Tomas, glances around the dining room. He finds no food to supplement his water, although there are many food stains on the walls of the dining room. Obviously the dwarves indulged in food fights. However, Tomas does see a couple of shelves with eating utensils and crockery on them. There are a series of words written along the shelves, but you can't read them. At the end of the shelf is a box.

Tomas, presume that you're standing somewhere near the divide betweent he common room and the dining room.

The room to the south-west has a door. The room to the south-east has no door and if you walked over you could see in.

OOC: At this point there will be an intermission until I find out where Namfoodle is and what he has been doing.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 14, 2003)

Namfoodle wanders about, keping an eye out for anything interesting.  He notices Tomas examining the shelf and sees if he can read the writing - or if not at least confirm that it's in dwarven script (the gnomish language of course being also written in dwarven script with some minor modifications.)  

He then wanders over to the southeast to see what new wonders might be found, all the while calculating from the position of the walls whether there's any space for hidden chambers.

OOC: Knowledge(architecture) 12 +8 =20

Those in the party with keen senses notice that despite his bulk, Namfoodle moves with surprising grace, and almost silently.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 14, 2003)

Namfoodle wanders over to the S-E. He notes the dwarven script on the shelves, but is unable to read them or make a deduction as to what the words might be. (To keep things moving, I rolled your intelligence check. You rolled a 2. Let me know if you want to roll your own in future and try to do better.  There is cutlery and crockery on the shelves. At the end of one shelf there is a box. If you casually glance through the door into the next room, you can see a table.

At this point, Runor and the dwarves fire with crossbows and an IMP and a were-rate attack from the room to the south-east.
(I rolled your spot checks guys. If you want to roll your own let me know. But I think we agreed that this is how we should do it.)

Amaryllis: Because you have been keeping such a close watch on the Dwarves particularly Runor. You notice 3 of the dwarves including Runor. You don’t notice the imp or the were-rat. So I think you can attack any of the dwarves you noticed, but not the imp or were-rat.

Seebor: You have been watching the stairs for surprises and so are yourself surprised by the dwarves, but you just manage to catch sight of Runor out of the corner of your eye.

Tomas: You are deeply entranced with your water and search for food and are completely surprised.

Namfoodle: You are also deeply engaged in looking at the cutlery and the dwarven script and are completely surprised.

Okay: Everyone roll for initiative.

(OOC: A little unsure about my first battle, so be nice and if I stuff something up I’m happy to go back and correct. If I’ve messed up the rules regarding surprise and who is able to act, someone tell me now. Can everyone print out the map. The squares across are A to L left to right. The squares vertically are 1 to 12 top to bottom. Can everyone tell me their position, bearing in mind the approx location that was previously agreed. Neblin, if you arrive before the first blow is cast I'm going to rule that you're surprised by everyone. If not please join the party again after the combat.)


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 14, 2003)

*Yes, I'm here...*

Neblin, who has been lost to the world in his balsted scroll up to this point, is standing pretty much with the majority of the party.

When the action starts, he *literally* explodes into action.

[Iniative = 26 = 19 (roll) + 7] (I love this die!)

On his action (if he can still act after any suprise actions) he plans to cast Haste, then cast shield (hasted partial action), move to wedge hiself in the nearest corner (move action) while drawing his wand of magic missiles (quick-draw free action).

(Note mage armour is always up via his wand)

All this assumes Morbidity approves my character sheet.


----------



## dorin (Mar 14, 2003)

[initiative roll 7 + 5 = 12]

[current position: F5 - sort of hiding near the stairway]

[remember he can be suprised, but not be caught flat footed - uncanny dodge].

[OOC: does he know about the imp/wererat?]

Seebor, having both his weapons already drawn, springs into action by jumping/tumbling/running into a position that gets him as close as possible to Runor. Any opportunity to flank is taken. While doing this he shouts out to the rest of the party "Ambush!" - just in case they missed it.

He attacks with his primary hand [attack roll 15 + 11 = 26, if hit damage 4 + 3 = 7] and then tumbles past the Runor, to get behind him but stays within 5 feet [spring attack]. [tumble roll 16 + 14 = 30]. [OOC: He is using the dodge feat against Runor for the moment to add +1 to his AC.]

[OOC: I assumed I didn't get a second attack with my other hand because of my move - but please let me know if this is not the case.]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 14, 2003)

OOC: Guys you will all know your character’s capabilities better than I do. If you think your character can do it, do it, if not query and hope that one of the gnomes (our resident rules experts) know the answer. This is going to slow down a bit now as I will wait for everyone to post each round. If you are going to be away for a day or so, best idea to avoid slowing down the game is to state several actions in advance eg: I’m going to try to kill X taking any flanking bonus possible and if I succeed I will move onto nrst opponent. Everyone send me your initiatives and positions and I will post the initiative order and map with everyone's positions on Monday, when the Surprise Round will take place. 

BTW: Everyone is surprised by the imp and the wererat. 

Very, very OOC: Off to see Stonehenge and Bath this weekend! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2003)

[OOC - I assume the cross bow bolts were fired at us; any hits?]

[Initiative roll = 10+7=17]

If Seebor is in F5 and I was talking to him, I guess I am in G5

Surprise round partial action [assuming dwarves were firing at us not at the were-rat etc.]:

Cast Hypnotic Pattern (2nd level spell). I don't know everyone's positions so this is hard to do, but my philosophy is to get Runor and as many dwarves as possible without getting any party members. The spell has a 15 foot radius and range is not an issue. If I know everyone's position, I am happy to work this out for myself. If nothing else, I try to get Runor alone. In the event even this is impossible, let me know and I'll do a different action.

[Concentration check = 8+9=17; Spell resistance (against will of opponent) = 13 (roll) +4 (charisma bonus)+5 (caster level)+2 (spell focus - Illusion) = 24; Number of HD affected = 3, 1, 3, 2, 2, 2, 3, 2, 1, 1 (10d4=2d4 per caster level) + 5 (caster level) = 20+5=25 (lower HD creatures affected first) - the guide says "maximum +10" but I am not sure if this means max of 10HD or max of +10 to roll - the latter made more sense to me as it is the only thing that would explain the "+" in front of the "10"]

I then take a 5 foot step to position myself behind the nearby table (move to F6) in such a way as I get maximum shielding from attacking crossbow bolts.

I'll wait to state my non-surprise round move until I know where everyone/thing is and whether the spell worked.

[Sorry all - I posted before our DM's message came up. May as well keep it up with the rolls etc. but I will confirm the position of the spell on Monday].


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 15, 2003)

Completely OOC:

Stonehenge. Cool....

Tomas has a couple of levels of Uncanny Dodge, like everyone else in the party, I suspect. Anyway, if initiative becomes relevant, my roll adjusts to 12.

The basic tactic is to close and use the rapier with effect, hopefully with flanking bonuses.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 15, 2003)

Oops.
Tomas put his pack on the table.
He's standing at H9 when the trouble starts.

Waterskin to table, draw rapier, join melee....


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 15, 2003)

Namfoodle is at (I,7), about to go into the eastern room when the sounds of battle break out.

Will wait until the surprise round smoke clears to post actions, but initiative  natural 20 (yay!) +1 =21


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 15, 2003)

D'oh!

Tomas' location is at H3 (I thought the lower left corner of the map would be A,1 - then I re-read Briallen's note...)


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 15, 2003)

By the way, my count says there are 13 squares vertically. Just wanted to make sure we all starting with "1" in the fireplace row.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC: Wasn't including doorstep for 13 squares. I've emailed the battlemap. Excel file. From now on could everyone state where they are going and do the changes on their own map. Should be easy. If you have problems let me know and I can email the map each round.

Now that I know where everyone is. No one has seen the imp or wererat except Namfoodle who is surprised and attacked by them.

Start of the Surprise Round.

When Namfoodle stands at the doorway into the kitchen. Out of nowhere it seems he is attacked by an imp. The imp whips around his tail to sting Namfoodle. It isn’t a mighty blow, dealing only 3 points of damage. Namfoodle though starts to feel an effect from the poison (make a fort save).

One of the dwarves (D1) aims a crossbow bolt at Seebor. The bolt easily hits a surprised Seebor. The glancing hit does 7 points of damage. Lucky for you, the critical wasn’t confirmed.

Amaryllis casts Hypnotic pattern. Placing it so that Runor alone is affected. Fascinating little lights appear and Runor gazes at them in wonder. Pretty.

Runor continues to gaze at the coloured lights.

Seebor moves to stand in front of Runor, just beyond the coloured lights.

Another dwarf (D2) aims a crossbow bolt at Tomas. Tomas reels under the blow as the bolt beds itself deep in his arm (9 points of damage).

The other dwarf (D3) aims a crossbow bolt at Amaryllis. The bolt is deflected however by her magical armour.

Finally, the were-rat launches itself at Namfoodle. The war-axe wielded by the were-rat strikes deep into the fat, little gnome’s body, which has already been stung. Blood is everywhere and Namfoodle looks like he has had better days. 10 points of damage … if the crit had been confirmed that may have been the end of Namfoodle. Oh BTW: Please make a fort save.

And that is the end of the surprise round.

Order of initiative.
Neblin
Namfoodle
Imp
D1
Amaryllis
Runor
Seebor
Tomas
D2
D3
Wererat


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC:  Ouch!  Fort save #1: 8 +7 =15.  Fort save #2: 11 +7 =18

Namfoodle, somewhat like the laughing clowns found at fun-fairs, springs back almost as soon as he is rocked backwards by the force of the blow.  He seems less upset by the fact that he has been struck by an axe as by the fact that some of the blood has splashed his beard.

Stepping away from the creatures in the doorway, he calls to the others

*Bewareimpandrathumanstandinginroomjusthereyoumustallgatheringclosetometobeingprotected!*

What the speech lacks in easy comprehensibility it makes up for in efficiency, the entire warning being delivered in less than three seconds; he then continues on almost seamlessly into an incantation for protection, first backing out of range of his attackers.

Actions: Moves to H,6; casts _magic circle against evil_


----------



## dorin (Mar 17, 2003)

[OOC: as his partial action Seebor is going to use a move action to get to F3].

Seebor moves up to Runor.

The next round he starts attacking Runor with his short swords.
[Main hand: 11 + 9 = 20. Damage 4 + 3 = 7]
[Off hand: 17 + 9 = 26. Damage 3 + 2 = 5]
[If he gets sneak attack damage because Runor is dazed then add 2d6 x2 = 4+3+5+1 = 13]
[Also he changes his dodge bonus so that it is focused against D1]

As long as Runor is dazed Seebor will keep attacking him until he is dead. 

If he hears Namfoodle and notices that he is in real danger then he will break his current combat and go to help him.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 17, 2003)

Amaryllis (when it becomes her turn) continues to concentrate on the hypnotic pattern.

[Should it prove necessary, Concentration check = 15+9=24. Note that the spell continues to last 2 rounds even after concentration is lost.]

She surveys the room, noticing the position of all relevant bad things. She glares powerfully at the other three dwarves. [Intimidation check = 15+5=20]. 

She then moves to near where Neblin is standing, trying to gain as much cover as possible from the open door while maintaining a view of Runor [It is hard to know whether E6, D7 or E7 is better for this from the picture - Amaryllis uses her intelligence to gauge the best place to stand - Intelligence check = 16+2 = 18]. If necessary, she adjusts the position of the door to provide better cover.

[Note, our DM pointed out an error in my earlier calculation, it should have been 2d4+5 = 9 HD, just in case anyone was interested]

[How was Stonehenge, I've always wanted to go!]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 17, 2003)

Stonehenge was fantastic! Got there at sunset. Truly amazing sight. Will put photos up on some online photo album tomorrow morning.

For everyone’s information. Amaryllis’ spell covers squares: D1-H1, D2-G2. Thus it is impossible for anyone to flank Runor without risking entering the spell’s active zone.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 17, 2003)

*Neblin's initative*

[Note, Neblin has had Mage Armor up since the party entered the tower.]

Neblin, who has been lost to the world in his scroll up to this point, suddenly explodes into action.

Returniung the scroll in his hand (a fascinating essay by an ancient architect, artist and inventor on the creation of mechanical flying machines) to his chest bandolier [move equivalent action], Neblin's right hand traces intricate gestures in the air as he intones arcane words in clipt, precise and perfectly accented draconic [casts Haste].

Sudennly, Neblins seems almost to blur, his movements become so quick they are hard to see.

Neblin's hand moves again to trace arcane symbols in the air, but now with a speed that is almsot comical, made all the more amusing by the chipmunk-style delivery of the verbal components [casts Shield as hasted partial action - shield orientated to provide cover against R and D1 (AC vs these is now 24] - Neblin relies on the door at E6 to provide cover against D3 - if Amaryllis moves to E6 to use the door, then Neblin gets cover from her].

Finally, as if summoned there by even more magic, a wand appears in Neblin's right hand [quick-draw feat free action - draws wand of magic missiles].


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 17, 2003)

*Sneak attacks against Runor*

OOC:

I assume Runor is currently denied his Dex bonus?

If so, I don't think we need to flank him to get sneak attacks.  In fact, so long as we're within 30 feet of him, I think we can sneak attack him with missile weapons.

Am I right?


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 18, 2003)

Tomas moves into melee with "D2" and attacks with his rapier, holding the waterskin in his 'off' hand.

[Attack roll 17 + 3 + 1 + 1 -1 = 21 ; damage 1 + 1 + 2 = 4 HP]

Tomas will continue to work his way around the table unless Namfoodle is in real trouble, in which case some heroic table-leaping is in order, which would be interesting considering the height of the ceilings!


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 18, 2003)

Oops!

The attack roll should have been:-
17 +5 (BAB) +3 (finesse) +1 (weapon focus bonus) +1 -1 = 26.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 18, 2003)

Round 1

Neblin: Neblin casts haste on himself. Ruling that haste takes 6 seconds to cast and speeds things up rather than creating time, so there is no time in this round for the extra partial action. I know this isn't the official ruling, but it makes more sense to me.

Namfoodle: Manages to shrug off the effects of whatever nasty stuff had been trying to effect him. Stepping back he casts a spell. 

Imp: The imp recognising the spells Neblin and Namfoodle has just cast, yells “Leave the fat one ‘til last’, the other gnome can cast many spells very quickly and flies to I2 to attack Tomas. His tail lashes around and gives Tomas a nasty sting. 4 points of damage and you guessed it make a fort save.

The first Dwarf reaims his crossbow from Neblin to Amaryllis and fires a shot. Misses. And gets partial cover from a chair (C2).

Amaryllis: She continues to concentrate on the spell. Glaring at dwarves who are paying no attention to her facial expressions, concentrating rather on the bigger target of the body. She moves to better cover behind the door (E6).

Runor: Pretty lights

Seebor: Attacks Runor somewhat clumsily due to the low ceilings but still with deadly accuracy. The swords slice deeply into him and he falls to the floor with blood gently pooling around him.  

Tomas: Also somewhat clumsily but still accurately, attacks and wounds D2

D2: Drops his bow and lays into Tomas with his dwarven waraxe. The axe lodges deeply in Tomas’ shoulder (6 points of damage) … and you guessed it make a fort save.

D3: Fires an arrow at Seebor. The arrow would have just missed Seebor if it wasn’t for the fact that he is clumsily hunched over due to the low ceiling. As it is it penetrates Seebor’s side (9 points of damage). Lucky I just looked up the rules, so got to subtract 1 from your dex. 

Wererat: Not seeing anyone else nearby decides to attack Namfoodle depsite the Imp’s suggestion. His axe is easily deflected. The snarlingly lunges at Namfoodle seeking to bite him, but misses there as well.

End of Round 1. 1 dwarf down.
Let me know if anything didn’t go according to how you think it should have gone. Will email everyone a map showing where everyone is. I’ve put Amaryllis’ spell circle on the map. I’ve also put Namfoodle’s spell on there, but since it isn’t visible and all you know is that he’s told you you’ll be protected near him, please keep in game and out-of-game knowledge separate.

Tomas and Seebor: Remember to subtract for the low ceiling.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 18, 2003)

Amaryllis asks herself whether she recognizes any of the spells cast. [Spellcraft check (Nam) = 11+7=18, but keeping in mind that she is an arcane spellcaster BUT that the spell is also an arcane spell; Spellcraft check (Neb) = 5 + 7 = 12]

[OOC - Did Amaryllis see or hear Runor fall or Seebor's fatal blow - spot check = 15+4=19; listen check = 6+7 = 13]

[OOC - what, if anything, does Amaryllis know about Imps and Wererats? Does she recognize them?]

If Amaryllis is aware that Runor has fallen before she acts, she will cease to concentrate on the Hypnotic Pattern and cast Magic Missile, directing her shots at the Imp. [I get three shots. Damage = 3d4+3=2+4+4+3=13]

If Amaryllis is not aware that Runor has fallen before she acts, she will say to Seebor "Seebor, let me know when you're done" and delay until after Seebor acts or responds (presumably waiting for Seebor to finish off Runor). If she thinks that Seebor is still fighting Runor and Runor is still alive, she will continue to concentrate on Hypnotic Pattern. If she then realizes that Runor has fallen, she will cast Magic Missile at the imp, as above.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 18, 2003)

Namfoodle, does his best to avoid the slashes and bites of the rat-man, trying to fend him off with his dagger. *Pleasemovingcloserfortooptimumprotectivebenefit* he garbles to the others earnestly.

Full-round action: Full defence, stepping to (G,5)
AC increases to 25 (+5 armour +2 shield +2 deflection +1 Dex +1 size +4 dodge); note the radius of the _magic circle_ is 10ft, not 5ft as it appears on the map, so once he's moved Amaryllis and Seebor should benefit from its protection.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 18, 2003)

[OOC - Is Tomas also protected?]


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 18, 2003)

[OOC - Seebor created this post accidentally, but while it is here, a question. What is it with our campaigns and lycanthropy?]


----------



## dorin (Mar 18, 2003)

Seebor shouts (to Amaryllis) "Runor's down!"

He turns and seeing that Namfoodle is in trouble leaps to his aid, placing himself in front of the wererat. [Move to H6].

Using expertise to its maximum [-4 attack, +4 AC] he attacks the wererat with his primary hand.
[attack: 8+11-1 - 4 = 14]
[if hit damage = 2+3 = 5 - remembering it is a magical short sword]

[He uses his dodge bonus against the wererat: armor class is now 21 + 4 + 2 - 1 = 26 (+1 = 27 against the wererat)]


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 18, 2003)

*Neblin*

[Note that with Haste (+4 dodge) and Shield (+7 cover), Neblin's AC is now 28 (21 without the shield; 15 without dex or dodge bonuses)]

In his *hasted* chipmunk style falsetto, Neblin chirps out an arcane phrase and four sizzling bolts of purple light burst out from the wand in his right hand. They fly towards D1 and, despite the dwarf's best attempts to dodge and weave, unerringly fly around him to hit him in relatively vulnerable points. [four magic missiles, damage (1d4+1) = 2+5+3+4= 14] [standard action].

If that drops D1, then Neblin moves to G5 to take advantage of Namfoodle's protection spell [move equivalent action], firing a second volley of magic missiles as he moves, this time at the Imp [damage = 5+5+2+2=14] [hasted partial action].

(While moving, Neblin re-adjusts the orientation of his Shield to the vertical axis, facing east.) [free action]

If D1 isn't dropped, Neblin still runs to G5, but his second volley of magic missiles is again aimed at D1.  He also crouches to get the best possible cover against D1 from the chair straddling F4 and F5, as his Shield does not protect him form the west.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 19, 2003)

Owww!

Save vs imp's poison:- 12 + 5 = 17
Save vs dwarven axe poison:- 1 + 5 = 6. Not good.

"Need help here!" Tomas yells.

In the next round, Tomas swings at the imp, if he is able.
Attack roll : 10 + 5 + 3 + 1 + 1 -1 = 19. Damage 3 + 1 + 2 =6 hp.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 19, 2003)

Okay, this post is to fix up several things.
1. I'm ruling that in this game, haste takes 6 seconds to cast, it speeds a person up rather than creating time, so it will take effect the following round. Sorry, Neblin ... you may change your action, or just cast haste round 1 and shield and something else next round.
2. Stuff, I just realised that Runor would have made his saving throw (+2 v's spells) ... oh well, we'll ignore that DM stuff up.
3. Now that I've had the rule cleared up my cute little were-rat gets to try and bite people every round. So I've fixed that up. Basically, he tries to bite Namfoodle in Round 1 and fails.
4. Namfoodle and could you also make a fort save in round 2 as a result of being stung by the imp.
5. Namfoodle. Your spell is actually a 10ft radius on the map. I've centered it on you. That's why it extends midway into squares F6 and J6. If the spell covers 1/2 or more of the square than you are fully covered. Shall we say that 1/3 to 1/2 you get 1/2 cover? Email me and we'll work it out.

I will go through and change all my posts to reflect the info above.
Busy today, so I'm not going to get a chance to do round 2 sorry, but we probably need the time to fix up round 1 anyway.

BTW: This is really part of round 2 but I need to pass on good news. Tomas, you have  contracted Lycanthropy, but of course your character doesn't know this! 

I think that is it.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 19, 2003)

HRMPH!

Ok. Neblin's modified actions as a consequence of the House Rule re Haste:

Round 1: Neblin puts his scroll away [move equivalent] and casts haste [standard action] and draws his wand [quick draw feat free action].

Round 2 (Haste takes effect): Neblin moves to where he said he would move [move equivalent action], casting shield as he moves [standard action] and fires his wand at the dwarf he said he was firing for 14 points of damage (keeping the first roll) [hasted partial action]. 

Still has shielf facing east and uses the chair to the NW of him as cover agains the otehr dwarf...


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 20, 2003)

Wait a minute... the dwarven axe causes lycanthropy?

The were-rat came nowhere near Tomas.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 20, 2003)

Comprehension dawns after consulting the SRD.

Ohh...

Tomas need to get some belladonna ASAP.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 20, 2003)

Tomas ... but of course, this is just me being nasty and letting you know the consequences of failing your fort save. In character, you don't know that you've contracted anything at all. As you said, all you know is that you've been hit by a Dwarven axe. (Insert evil DM laugh here)


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 20, 2003)

Neblin: Mutters a spell  (shield) , then fires 4 magic missiles at a dwarf  (D1) who falls to the floor. And moves closer to Namfoodle  (G5).

Namfoodle: Moves away from the cute were-rat, which is a nice brownish colour with lighter brown markings around the face.  (H5). He continues to encourage his fellow adventurers to come closer to him. 

Imp: Lashes out with his tail at Tomas again. Even with some beneficial effects from Namfoodle, the tail hits him (1 point of damage and make a fort save). Imp then says "The other gnome has a shield spell" The imp then fearing the magic missile potential flies to hide behind the table seeking complete cover from it and some chairs. Tomas, attack of opportunity Will take your attack rolls for this Tomas lashes out with his rapier seeking blood and almost gets it, but the imp, dodges aside at the last moment.

D1: Bleeds

Amaryllis: Yells to Seebor to tell her when Runor is dead and delays her action

Runor: Bleeds slugglishly

Seebor: Yells to Amaryllis that Seebor was down. Tumbles past Neblin and Namfoodle to face the wererat Does H6 suit? Slashes with his short sword in his right hand, but the sword swings over the were-rat's head. 

Amaryllis: Fires magic missiles at the were-rat, who looks very shaken from the effect.

Tomas: Hurt but still valiant, swishes in rapier at the nearest dwarf D2 but misses.

D2: Attacks Tomas with his Dwarven axe. His blow is mighty  Sorry critical confirmed  and slices deeply into Tomas' chest. Blood flows freely from the wound and Tomas is now starting to look pale. (14 points of damage and make a fort save ... actually since you've already got lycanthropy - don't bother … I presume you can’t really get it twice.). Then swipes the lantern next to his to the ground, plunging all the dwarves and rats into darkness, though the adventurers are still illuminated by the lamp burning at C2 for those with low light vision. Common lamp, 15 foot of light.

D3: Moves to K4 getting cover from the table. And fires a crossbow bolt at Seebor.  Critical not confirmed ... what is it with my random number generator today? The bolt sinks into his arm dealing 3 points of damage.

Wererat: Snarling attacks Seebor who has suddenly appeared next to him and hurt him. The axe misses, but the rat bites deeply into Seebor's thigh dealing 3 points of damage. Make a fort save with +2 for Namfoodle's spell.

2 lanterns are all that is required to light the area, so I decided that the dwarves would only have 2, especially since there is usually a fire. I then placed them at opposite ends of the area - 1 to illuminate the dining table, the other to illuminate the common room. Assumed putting out a lantern was a move equivalent action if you want to argue let me know.

End of Round 2


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 20, 2003)

Will move to (H,5) next to Neblin, Full Defence, and call to the other party members to gather around, as above.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 20, 2003)

*Objection*

Knowing that I could not see what was happening with Runor, I chose to delay until after Seebor's move. I am cool if you are exercising your authority as DM to overrule me, but I just wanted to make sure you understood what my plan was and why, in character, that made sense.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 20, 2003)

Oops DM stuff up. You don’t have a line of sight on the imp … he’s currently hiding from magic missiles. Pick another target.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 20, 2003)

Where is the imp exactly? After Seebor's move, I would like to move to where (1) I am inside Namfoodle's spell (assuming my spellcraft check worked and I know that there is 10 feet of protection), and (2) where I can see the imp, and then fire magic missiles at the imp (already rolled).

If such a position is impossible (or would be too hard for my character to work out in the heat of battle), I will move to F6, F5 or G4 (whichever of these has a view of the wererat - in order of preference) and shoot the same magic missiles (already rolled) at the wererat.

[Note that magic missiles work unless a creature has total cover - even if cover is 99%, the missiles will hit]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes, I know how magic missile works. To save the arguments (which I had been anticipating) about whether or not my friendly imp gains full cover or not. The imp flies under the table and you lose sight of him by the table blocking him out. (If you want to argue with me about whether or not the table would block him out, please feel free to email me something exciting with trigonometry). For those who have seen the imp previously, you know he's hiding somewhere in the vicinity of the table as that's where he flew and I’ll give you + something (+6?) I haven’t decided yet on the spot. If you have strong feelings about what this plus should be or about anything else, email me and we'll work it out offline.

Amaryllis. You’ve been hiding behind the door, concentrating on your spell on Runor. You have never seen the imp. You may have heard a high pitched voice (roll if you want to), but you don’t know what type of creature it came from or where it was. If you choose to cease hiding behind the door and walk out into the middle of the room then you can try and find a creature to match the voice. To save time I rolled for you … you don’t see him, he’s hiding. He’s really good at hiding.

Still Amaryllis: Do you know about Namfoodle’s spell. Okay, you’ve been concentrating and listening for Runor/Seebor. To identify a spell is normally DC15. However, since you didn’t roll concentration checks for the your spell to indicate that you weren’t paying almost full attention to your own spell, I think it would be extra hard for you to have picked up on Namfoodle’s spell. As a random thing I’m going to make it DC19. Please note, I did this prior to going back and looking up what you rolled on your spellcraft check. If anyone has a more scientific method of determining if someone could identify a spell whilst they’re concentrating on their own let me know and I’m more than happy to alter this decision. Maybe I should have made you roll a listen check. Not sure. Either way you didn’t hear Neblin’s spell. 

General query: Does the DM always feel like the general spoilsport, or am I just special?


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 20, 2003)

Cool. Just trying to push my luck! Anyway, will you let me move to any of the positions suggested and go for the wererat?


----------



## dorin (Mar 20, 2003)

OK - Seebor jumps and tumbles over Namfoodle or the table - whichever is easier and then continues as described above.

[tumble check 9+14  = 23]
[jump check 18+11 = 29]

He shouts "Tomas, there is nothing behind you - withdraw slowly and we'll cover you."

Seebor's next action is attacking the wererat.
[right hand: 20 (nat) + 9 - 4 -1 = 24, damage 2+3 = 5]
[left hand: 15 + 9 - 4 -1 = 19, damage 4+2 = 6]
[threat 4 +9 -4 -1 = 8 - bah!]

He then takes a 5 foot step back [to G5].

[OOC: I take it Seebor knows about the Imp because Tomas yelled for help.]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 21, 2003)

Seebor: Gosh G5 is popular this round ... everyone wants to be there. Sorry Neblin got there first. If he hadn't got there Namfoodle would have, so you can't be there. Please state the square you are tumbling to.

BTW: Tomas and Seebor, it's -1 from attacks due to low ceiling. Remember to subtract -1 from anything involving dex (eg your tumble check). 

Amaryllis: F5 or G4 you'd be able to see the were-rat. Please state where you want to go.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 21, 2003)

[Seebor yells to Amaryllis "Runor's down!", right?]

Tomas will attack D2, as the imp has flown out of reach.

[Fort save vs. imp's sting 10 +5 = 15].
[Attack roll vs D2 : 7 + 5 + 3 + 1 +1 -1 = 16. Probably a miss]


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 21, 2003)

Amaryllis chooses F5 and missiles the wererat.

OOC - "Seebor" and I are going to Chicago this weekend. Not quite Stonehenge but should be fun! We'll post again Sunday night our time.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 21, 2003)

Seebor. I presume that you're 2 weapon fighting. What weapons are you fighting with in each hand?

Very OOC: Chicago cool! I went and saw the musical on Wednesday night. This weekend I'm off to check out where the Battle of Hastings occurred ... the nearest town in originally enough named 'Battle'


----------



## dorin (Mar 21, 2003)

Seebor tumbles to the nearest available spot to the wererat.

He is attacking with a shortsword +1 in each hand.

[OOC: yes -  I believe Chigaco will be very cool -> cold. Enjoy the "Battle" : ) ]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 21, 2003)

Okay, I've updated round 2. Let me know if you have issues.


----------



## dorin (Mar 21, 2003)

[OOC: save roll 15 + 7 + 2 = 24]


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 22, 2003)

Tomas will step back to H4, take a cure serious wounds potion
from his belt and swig it.

This supercedes any attack plans - basically another successful attack will take Tomas out!


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 24, 2003)

*Rules quibble*

Two weapon fighting can only be done as a full round action.  If you've moved in the round (with the exception of a single 5' step), you can only attack once.

Note this also applies if you have multiple iterative attacks from having a BAB greater than +5.  

You only ever get one attack per round if you move in that round (unless you have access to *haste*  ).


----------



## dorin (Mar 24, 2003)

[OOC: The move was from the round previously with only one attack using the right hand. The full-attack action (with two weapons) is what Seebor used in the following round.]

Seebor, having difficulty seeing, delays his action in a hope that the light situation will improve.
[i.e. he delays (depending on if the light improves) up to the 10+5 = initiative points he is allowed and then acts as below].

{Case 1: Enough light to see}
Seebor attacks the were-rat with his short swords [he does not use expertise but does use his dodge bonus against the wererat].
[primary hand 12 + 9 - 1 = 20, damage 5 + 3 = 8]
[off hand 18 + 9 -1 = 26, damage 1 + 2 = 3]

[if the first blow drops the wererat then I am allowed to move in lieu of the second attack -> move to help Tomas (tell me if I need a tumble roll]

{Case 2: Not enough light to see}
He withdraws to a place where he can see adequately and then attempts to light a torch.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 24, 2003)

Amaryllis also has cases (three in fact) (sorry Morbidity!)

Case 1: Applies where by the time Amaryllis acts, someone has cast light or lit a torch or the area is generally illuminated. Cast magic missile.
Case (A) - at imp if visible at the time
Case (B) - otherwise at wererat

[Damage = 3d4+3 = 2+3+2+3 = 10]

Case 2: Applies where there is still no light by the time Amaryllis acts (now immediately after Seebor). Cast light on the chair in her square.

[In the event it is necessary in either case - concentration check = 15+9=24]

In either case, move equivalent - position chair, table and/or self so that get some cover from D2 and D3's direction.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 26, 2003)

*Neblin's action*

Neblin has "cases' too, sorry!

*CASE1: Neblin [at (G5)] can see the wererat at (I7), despite Seebor being in his way, sufficiently to use his wand of magic missiles and the wererat survices Neblin's first magic missile burst*

Neblin calmly aims around the bobbing and weaving form of Seebor and, in quick succession, two rapid burst of four bolts of purple light unerring spring from his wand and unerringly hit the wererat.

[first burst: 2+4+2+2=10] [standard action]
[second burst: 5+5+4+4=18] [hasted partial action]

* CASE 2: Neblin can see the wererat at sufficiently to use his wand of magic missiles and the wererat drops after Neblin's first magic missile burst*

Neblin calmly aims around the bobbing and weaving form of Seebor and, once again a burst of four bolts of purple light spring from his wand and unerringly hit the wererat. [damage=12] [standard action]

Seeing the wererat drop, Neblin spins with preternatural speed and a second burst of four bolts of purple light fly from his wand spin around Tomas and hit the dwarf fighting with him (D2). [damage=18] [hasted partial action]

*CASE 3: Neblin cannot get line of sight to the wererat, and D2 survives the first magic missile burst.*

Neblin calmly aims his wand at the dwarf fighting Tomas and in rapid succession, two bursts of four bolts of purple light fly around and hit the dwarf (D2). [damage=12+18=30] [standard and hasted partial actions]

*CASE 4: Neblin cannot get line of sight to the wererat and D2 drops after the first volley of magic missiles.*

Neblin calmly aims his wand at the dwarf fighting Tomas and a burst of four bolts of purple light fly around and hit the dwarf (D2). [damage=12] [standard action].

Seeing the dwarf drop, Neblin adjusts his aim with preternatural speed and a second burst of four bolts of purple light fly from his wand veer around Namfoodle and hit the other dwarf across the table (D3). [damage=18] [hasted partial action]

* IN ANY CASE:*

While all this is happening, Neblin reaches with his left had to remove a glass flask from his bandolier. [Neblin arms himself with a flas of alchmeists' fire - move equivalent action]


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 26, 2003)

Neblin, sorry to rain on your parade after all these cases. You can't see the wererat at all ... he's in the dark!

Waiting to see if Namfoodle can cast some light on these matters ... Sorry, for the pun, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 26, 2003)

Surrounded by allies; apparently protected for the moment at least by Seebor, Namfoodle will cast a _light_ orison on his dagger, illuminating the 20ft surrounding him.


----------



## dorin (Mar 26, 2003)

[Addendum]
{Case 3: If for some reason the were-rat is already dead}

Seebor mumbles something about little furballs wielding pointy sticks, doubling up on foes and appropriate ranged attacks. He then tumbles over people/the table to assist Tomas - putting himself adjacent to D2 and attacks with his primary hand.

[tumble: 13+14 = 27]
[attack as above: 12 + 11 - 1 = 22, damage 5 + 3 = 8]

[OOC: I presume he does not know about Neblin's pyrotechnical aspirations]


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess with light cast before my move, I am in magic missile mode. If Neblin acts before me and drops the wererat (not exactly sure what Neblin is doing in response to DM post) - I'll change need to change my move. Given the extreme number of outstanding "cases" at the moment, I reserve to see who is still standing by the time of my move. So, unless the wererat is still standing, assume I do not fire magic missiles into a dead thing.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 26, 2003)

Okay, this round is heavily dependent upon order, so I'll wait until tomorrow to see if Neblin (highest initiative) wishes to do something in the dark or do something about the dark. If Neblin doesn't have another action by tomorrow, I'll rule that he delays until after Namfoodle acts.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 26, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *Neblin, sorry to rain on your parade after all these cases. You can't see the wererat at all ... he's in the dark!
> 
> Waiting to see if Namfoodle can cast some light on these matters ... Sorry, for the pun, I just couldn't help myself. *




Neblin delays until someone casts light, then performs the actions previously detailed.


----------



## Morbidity (Mar 27, 2003)

Round 3 Why do I feel like I'm one of those scantily clad ladies walking around the boxing ring?

Neblin: Can’t see anyone other than his fellow adventurers, so delays.

Namfoodle: Casts light. DM mutters damn, for not moving Mr Were-Rat to ensure he stays in attack-of-opportunity range. Okay there is now a 20ft circle of light around the chair. Those with low-light vision can see 40ft.

Neblin: Zaps the were-rat with in magic missile wand. Bolts of energy zoom from the wand and the were-rat collapses to the floor. Then bolts of energy zoom from the want to the dwarf attacking Tomas. The dwarf collapses to the floor.

Imp: You don’t know. Gosh I love having a truly super hide skill. But suddenly Neblin feels a stinging sensation as the imp’s tail stings him. Make a fort save (with +2 help from Namfoodle’s spell), 3 points of damage. Providing your line of sight isn't blocked by someone else ... everyone can now see the imp.

D1: Bleeds

Runor: Bleeds very sluggishly

Seebor: Moves to attack the remaining dwarf. He deals a mighty blow and the dwarf is looking very shaky.

Amaryllis: Zaps the imp with a magic missile. The imp doesn't appear to feel any effects.

Tomas: Swigs a potion and feels much healthier.

D2: Doesn't bleed ... very, very dead.

D3: Angered at Seebor, he swings his axe with an avenging purpose and hits Seebor with a critical blow. 11 points of damage and make a fort save please and you are outside Namfoodle's magic circle. The last dwarf then drops to the ground.

Wererat: Changes into a dwarf and bleeds.

End of Round 3 unless someone wishes to dispute something else.


----------



## dorin (Mar 27, 2003)

Seebor mumbles something about little furballs wielding pointy sticks, doubling up on foes and appropriate ranged attacks. He looks down at the fallen were-rat, sighs, and then moves adjacent to D3 [position L5] and attacks with his primary hand.

[attack as above: 12 + 11 - 1 = 22, damage 5 + 3 = 8]
[dodge bonus: against D3]
[OOC: went to L5 to try to avoid an under-the-table attack from the imp]


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 27, 2003)

[OOC - Rules experts, help, have I got this right?]

I tell Mouse to remain unnoticed, run around and find the imp and let me know where it is (telepathically). Meanwhile, I cast dancing lights and send the four lights (which resemble torches) to spread out at floor level near where party members are standing, so as to make it easier for all to see the imp. Once I find out where imp is, I will move all four lights to the imp's location and move them with the imp.

I move to stand upon the nearby chair (thus avoiding impish tail, I hope) and look around the room for the imp.

[Mouse's rolls - Move silently = 12+12=24; Hide = 20+18=38; Spot = 18 + 1 = 19; Search = 6 - 1 = 5; hopefully, its a spot check.]

[Amaryllis' rolls - Spot (imp) = 7 + 6 = 13  while familiar is nearby then 11 - OOC: forgot to add the extra two to all my above spot rolls, damn]


----------



## dorin (Mar 27, 2003)

[fortitude save: 11+7 = 19]

Seebor grunts as the damage from the axe takes its toll. He sways a little and then refocuses. 

He then rolls across the table and plants himself behind (or next to) the imp (to flank if possible) and attacks with his primary hand.

[tumble: 9+14-1 = 22]
[primary hand: 12+11-1 = 22; damage = 1+3 = 4 ... + 5 (sneak) = 9]

[dodge is now focused against the imp]


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 27, 2003)

All OOC!

First, round 2 - was my dancing lights spell effective? Am I now standing on the chair?

As for Round 3, Rules question - Summon Monster I says that it tries to attack my enemies, if I summon a fiendish hawk will it try to spot and attack the imp or will it know where the imp is and attack it?


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 27, 2003)

*All OOC and rules stuff*

First, Neblin's Fort save is 20 [= 14 (roll)+1(base save)+3(Con)+2(Namfoodle's spell)].

Second, unless the Imp is invisible, Neblin should automaticaly see it when it attacks him.  I suspect anyone who has line of sight on the imp when it attacks should also automatically see it, but I'm not so sure of this, they should at least get a spot check (not against its hide roll, as you can't attack and hide at the same time, but against a straight "spot tiny thing attacking friend from x feet away" DC). The imp will thus have to attempt to hide all over again (new roll).

Third, my understanding is that you can only hide when you have already been seen if you move out of line of sight.  Given all Neblin has to do is kneel to see under the table (in fact, at 3'8", I suspect all he has to do is bend down a bit), I'm not so sure the imp can get out of his line of sight.

Fourth, how did the imp move towards Neblin, attack and then move away in the same round?  Does he have haste?  Does he have the spring attack feat? Or had he spent the last round moving towards Neblin under the table?  If the later, doesn't moving while hiding give a penalty to hide and doesn't it allow characters with line of sight a second spot (and/or maybe listen) check?

GenieMalin, your thoughts?


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 28, 2003)

[Cure serious wounds potion 3 + 7 + 2 + 7 hp = 19 hp cured].

Tomas looks around to see if anyone is still standing. If no one is in striking distance, he swigs a cure light wounds potion.

Otherwise, he will melee with the imp.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 28, 2003)

Round 4 (?) action:

In the light provided by his prayer, Namfoodle quickly and professionally scans the other party members to see if any of them are hurt badly.  

*Standingstill, tobereceivingfleshreconstitution!* he advises cheerily and then reaches up with both hands and another prayer to Boccob to provide healing.

If one of the enemies grabs a chance to swing at him he stumbles trying to avoid the blow and loses the concentration necessary to complete the spell.


OOC: Assess (Heal check 22) the state of other party members. If any significantly hurt (below about 2/3 hp or so) move next to them if necessary and _cure light wounds_ (5 +5 =10)  Concentration check to avoid AoO (if needed) 3 +11 =14 (damn!)

If no-one else is hurt, _cure light wounds_ on self.


----------



## dorin (Mar 28, 2003)

Noticing that Namfoodle is offering healing, Seebor asks for a cure to some of his (pretty nasty) wounds.

[OOC: he is actually less that 1/4 of his maximum hit points]


[Just to confuse everyone, Seebor is logged in as him but this is actually Amaryllis. I just wanted to point out that the message appearing below is a round behind everyone else. So I have not yet stated my move for the current round.]


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 28, 2003)

*Round 3 (ie last round)*

I'll magic missile the imp. Magic missile does 3d4 (2+2+2) + 3 damage = 9 points of damage.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 29, 2003)

If Namfoodle sees how badly Seebor is hurt, he will use _cure moderate wounds_ (5 +7 +5 =17) rather than _CLW_.


----------



## dorin (Mar 29, 2003)

After receiving the healing, Seebor thanks Namfoodle.


----------



## Hollowtree (Mar 29, 2003)

[Cure light wounds 7 +5 = 12 points! 
Yay! Tomas has more than half his hit points back!]

Now, where's that imp (if Amaryllis' spell hasn't fried it).


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Mar 31, 2003)

*Neblin's move*

Neblin moves to G4 [5' step] and re-aligns his shield to face the Imp [free action] while firing his wand of magic missiles twice at the Imp [standard action and hasted partial action; damage is 13+15=28].


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 1, 2003)

Round 4:

Namfoodle: Moves to Seebor and heals Seebor

Neblin: Steps back from Mr Imp and fires 8 magic missiles at him. The imp has clearly taken a lot of damage.

Imp: Sensing that he wouldn't survive another volley of missiles. Takes to the air and flies up the staircase.

So what do you want to do?

If you choose not to pursue the imp ... end of round 4, end of encounter and can everyone stung by the imp make a fort save for every time they were stung.


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 1, 2003)

Namfoodle runs around as if he has consumed enough sugar to supply a small cloud giant, and rapidly jabbers instructions, ties tourniquets and rubs poultices onto the limbs of those stung by the imp, hoping to counter the insidious venom.

OOC: Heal checks on those stung (including himself) to prevent secondary damage.  _Edit_ Found character sheet.  Namfoodle fervently hopes that the speed of his delivery and the quality of the healer's herbs he carries covers for the fact that he doesn't actually know anything about non-magical healing.... rolled 10 +3 +2 (healer's kit) =15 to Treat Poison [PHB p69]


----------



## dorin (Apr 1, 2003)

Seebor, now looking much better after Namfoodle's healing, whispers:

"I think we should pursue it right away ... silently if possible. If no one objects I'll go first. I've already searched the bottom of the stairway for traps ... although we couldn't figure out why one of the stairs is coloured differently to the others."

Seebor looks at Neblin.

"Maybe 'genius' should have a look. We should also try to have the stairwell guarded so that he can't make an escape this way – although there are always the windows I suppose. Perhaps if someone that could move silently was invisible it would make scouting out upstairs much easier .... but only if there is light."

With that Seebor moves silently towards the bottom of the stairs with both weapons in hand and listens. He then peers up the stairway to see if there is upstairs is illuminated.



[move silently: 15 + 14 = 28]

[listen: 1 - 1 = 0]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 1, 2003)

In case you do decide to rush after the imp, so we’ll stay in this encounter.

Okay, so you’re rushing around trying to heal people who you think may have been poisoned. Are you just treating the imp’s stings? Or are you treating the axe wounds and rat bites as well?

Let me know what you are treating and the order in which you are treating and then roll for each one individually. Each heal takes 6 seconds, if the person you are trying to heal has decided to move before you get around to them, you’ll have to move to heal them.

Imp stings: Namfoodle, Neblin, Tomas x2
Rat bites: Namfoodle, Seebor
Axe wounds: Tomasx2, Seebor


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 1, 2003)

Round 3 - Did my magic missiles hit? The post hasn't been changed yet, so I just wanted to make sure.

Round 4 - Amaryllis, who moves after Seebor, waits to see whether he still wants to be made invisible (i.e. if there is light upstairs). If so, she casts invisibility on him. 

In any event, she sends Mouse upstairs either to search for and/or to smell for the imp, instructing him to be cautious, especially with any colored steps.

[Mouse: move silently - 12+12=24; hide - 2+18=20].

She also whispers to the others, "We'd better check round here for any more surprises" and moves towards the door to the western room. If the door is open, she peers in cautiously, otherwise she listens at the door. [Listen check = 3+5=8]


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 2, 2003)

OOC: Just the imp stings (I don't have time to treat all the bites and axe wounds - anyway, Namfoodle is presuming for the moment that while possibly diseased they are probably not poisoned, and disease he's got a little bit of time to treat or try to cure....)  Namfoodle will Take 10 (result 10 +3 +2 =15) on all four stings.  And hope.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 2, 2003)

Amaryllis ... round 3 action. You didn't mention anything about magic missiles. You were looking and sent "Rat" out to look and were going to cast Dancing Lights if he found anything, which he didn't.

OOC: Rules Help. Namfoodle. Okay, my understanding is that the secondary poison kicks in a minute after the person was originally poisoned. Therefore if you take 10, that's the equivalent of 1 minute ... you don't have that much time. Entirely possible that I'm missing something so let me know.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Round 3 action (all OOC)*

NOT TRUE! The Mouse/Dancing lights move was my move at the time I had understood the imp was not visible (it makes no sense if I can already see the imp). DM then asks me what I want to do after I know that imp is visible (this followed after rules change), I change my move to magic missiles (see post between Dorin and Malin Genie, with explanation under Dorin's name in brackets as Dorin is default login on our computer). See also Morbidity post for round 3 which states next to Amaryllis - what do you want to do?


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 2, 2003)

Agreed. Fixed.

Plea from DM struggling with everyone having numerous different scenarios for a given round: Please make my life easy and don't put explanations under other character's names, as I tend to skim through looking for login names when I'm doing their actions and am unlikely to remember the explanation I read under one character, when I come to the other character.

BTW: To clarify a point, the staircase leads up and down, the step which is a different colour is the second step leading downwards.


----------



## Hollowtree (Apr 3, 2003)

OK. *4* Fort saves:-

14 + 5 = 19, 
7 + 5 = 12,
11 + 5 = 16,
11 + 5 = 16.

If Tomas isn't reduced to a catatonic state, or death from failing
at least one of the saves, he:-
 - takes a swig from the waterskin,
 - looks around at the carnage,
 - has a little think about the [were]rat-dwarves[Intelligence roll 14 +1 = 15].

If he succeeds in recognising lycanthropes, he says to Neblin and
Namfoodle "I don't want to become like them. Is there any way
we can stop me from becoming accursed?"

In any case, Tomas proceeds up the staircase, to the second stair from the top [That was the odd-coloured one, right?].

Search: 9 + 4 = 13 
Disable Device: 19 + 8 = 27


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 3, 2003)

Further staircase clarification:

The odd-coloured stair is the second stair leading to the level below. It is not on the stairs leading to the level above.

Is your search relating to traps on the odd-coloured stair on the stairway down or on traps on the stairs leading up?

Regarding saves ... Namfoodle will likely be rolling for you? Still discussing with him the legalities of how the roll is to be done. If you wish to roll your own, let me know and I'll tell you if you passed on the basis of the rolls you made.

Checks ... okay ... I've rolled the second of these
Spot check: 6 (to see if you notice that the dwarf who was a were-rat is identically armed to the other dwarves). You notice it.

Intelligence check: 14 (to see if you know that a wererat can spread lycanthropy by hitting with a piercing or slashing weapon.) ... you failed. If anyone else cares to think about it, it's a fairly specific piece of info, there's no evidence that you've been attacked by were-rats before. Hmmm... I'd say it's about a DC23 ... knowledge nature(?). DC10 will let you know that being bitten by a were-rat is bad.

To summarise what I understand people are doing …

Amaryllis is going to have a look into the rooms on the western side.

Seebor is going to go bounding up the stairs (silently).

Tomas is either going to check out the stairs leading downwards for traps associated with ‘the different coloured step’ or he’s going to go bounding up the stairs with Seebor (after either he has made his fort save or Namfoodle attempts to cure him of poison and makes the fort save for him)

Namfoodle is rushing around trying to cure people of poison.

Neblin???? Being in BrisVegas at taxpayer’s expense is no excuse to cease posting! (presumably though, he will either make his fort save himself or have Namfoodle attempt to cure him of poison and make the fort save for him)


----------



## dorin (Apr 3, 2003)

If Seebor sees no light upstairs then he waits for the others. If is light upstairs then he accepts the invisiblity spell from Amaryllis and ascends the staircase silently and carefully.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 3, 2003)

My move  involved three components (for what its worth I wish to continue in sequence, i.e. I move immediately after Seebor in Round 4).

1. Send Mouse upstairs to find the imp [Mouse: move silently - 12+12=24; hide - 2+18=20] (free action).

2. Cast invisibility on Seebor if Seebor wishes (based on previous conversation, presumably he wishes to be invisible if there is light upstairs) (action equivalent).

3. Check out the other room on the left hand side of the picture, listening/peering in before entering (which I assume is west) (move equivalent).


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 3, 2003)

The encounter is over, so order is important only for marching order.

Namfoodle rushes around to try to and cure everyone from the poison the imp has inflicted. He does fairly well, but unfortunately Tomas received a double dose of poison and it was too much to overcome in the short time available. Tomas feels his agility and quick reflexes become blunted (lose 2 points of dexterity). Could have been much worse … it was 2d4

Moving on …

You can see what looks like daylight at the top of the stairs.

Amaryllis sends “Mouse” up the stairs to see if he can spot the imp.
Amaryllis casts invisibility on Seebor, who then ascends the stairs.
Amaryllis then checks out the rooms on the west … listens, peers, spots whatever doesn’t see anything.

Room 8: A water closet aka the toilet. Yes, the dwarves here must have lived in absoulte luxury, there is a rather snazzy (if primitive by 20th century standards) flush toilet, a sink and a bar of very high-grade soap. There is another room to the south. Through the entryway, you can see what looks like machinery.

Meanwhile ….

Seebor after having been made invisible silently makes his way to the top of the stairs. 

Before you reach the top step and enter into the room above, I want a marching order.
Seebor … where is “Mouse” in relation to you? From the order of events, unless you are moving slowly, I’d say you both reach the top of the stairs at roughly the same time.
Tomas … if you are still going up the stairs? If you search for traps (using previous roll) you don’t find any. Where are you in relation to Seebor? Just behind? 

Namfoodle?

Neblin?


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 3, 2003)

Namfoodle will suggest occupying the centre position, on the basis that the _magic circle_ can continue to protect most or all of the group that way.

He reassures Tomas that *Whilesadlyunabletoovercomelargedoseofpoison, amwillbehavingmiraculousrestorationofreflexesspell. Unfortunatelyalso, willbetomorrowbeforeabletoperformsuchrestoration.*


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 3, 2003)

*Amaryllis and Mouse - pattern of conduct for next few minutes*

Mouse, trying to remain hidden, will stay clear of any noisy, visible types. Amaryllis will continue her exploration (remaining cautious ie peaking, listening etc.) Essentially she is doing a fairly large scale search, looking around for baddies tiny or larger. After she has finished the western rooms, she will look through the eastern rooms.

[Amaryllis: search check = 3+2=5; spot check = 13+4=17; listen check = 1+5=6]
[Mouse: search check = 4-1=3; spot check = 18+1=19; listen check = 5+1=6; Let me know the frequency with which I need to update hide and move silently checks]

[OOC - Can I assume that Mouse went upstairs within 6 seconds of the imp's disappearance even though the encounter has finished?]


----------



## dorin (Apr 3, 2003)

Knowing the mouse is in front of him Seebor would follow slowly. As stated previously he is ascending the staircase carefully - and eyeing any obvious traps/discoloured stairs etc. He would also listen for anything disturbing. 

[OOC: btw - I thought I was ascending the staircase before everyone else in order to survey the environment]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 4, 2003)

Okay, just to be perfectly clear as to where you all are.

"Mouse" ... about to reach the top of the stairs and scurry into a room on the next level to hide
Seebor on the same step as "Mouse", but invisible (if Mouse left 6 secs before Seebor, given that he moves at half the speed they should reach the top of the stairs together) Is Seebor delaying to let "Mouse" reach the top step before him, so he'd then be 5 foot behind?
Tomas 5 foot behind Seebor
Namfoodle 5 foot behind Tomas (or do you want to be behind Seebor)

Neblin ... presume he's still on the main level for the time being.

Amaryllis searching the main level.

Is this reasonable?

Seebor: No obvious traps, no discoloured stairs on the way up.


----------



## dorin (Apr 4, 2003)

Seebor is 5 feet behind the mouse when they get to the top.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 4, 2003)

Okay ...    

Amaryllis … My understanding is that “Mouse” has 10 hit points.

“Mouse” lightly runs into the room above and informs Amaryllis through their empathic link that he can’t see the imp, but there is a dwarf in the room.

Seebor: You reach the top step and your heavier step sets of a trap. A flask of acid suddenly drops from the ceiling, spraying acid all over you, "Mouse" and whichever lucky soul is on the next step down (either Tomas or Namfoodle). 
There was no way you could make the reflex save to catch the flask (DC=30)

“Mouse”, Seebor and ? all try to dodge the acid as it splashes. Seebor 13 points of damage (reflex half), “Mouse” 4 points of damage (reflex the lot if he makes the save), person on next step down 1 point of damage (reflex half).

Those on the stairway hear a gruff voice say “Die you Rats!!!!!” and suddenly the next floor is filled with fire as the oil on the floor is set alight.

Now …. Testing my ability to work out fire rules.

“Mouse” takes 2 points of burning damage and must make a reflex save to avoid his fur catching on fire.

Amaryllis: You are currently in the water closet, when through your empathic link you get a sense of fire, smoke and pain.

 When doing reflex saves, remember to to take 1 off your dex bonus for the low ceilings. 

Very OOC: Have a great weekend guys! Will resume on Monday to discover if “Mouse” survives this fun-filled encounter.


----------



## dorin (Apr 4, 2003)

With almost supernatural dexterity Seebor moves out of the way of the spalshing acid and avoids its effects completely.

[Reflex save 20 (nat) + 7 - 1 = 26: using the evasion special ability of Rogues I take no damage - what a waste of a natural 20]

[I take it Seebor would still be invisible because he took no damage]

Hearing the voice Seebor turns to locate his opponent.

He then approaches via a route avoiding the oil, jumping and tumbling over the flames if he must in an attempt to get next to the Dwarf.

[Tumble 7+14 - 1 = 20]
[Jump 12+11 - 1 = 22]

When next to his opponent he attacks with his primary hand.
[attack 19+11-1 = 29 (crit ? not confirmed 7+11 - 1 = 17): damage 2+3 = 5; + 8 = 13 if he get sneak attack]

[dodge bonus is against the dwarf]


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 4, 2003)

Mouse reflex save from acid = 10+7=17; Mouse reflex save to prevent fur catching fire = 12+7=19. Mouse has 10 hit points. Mouse instinctively gets out of fire as quickly as possible.

Sensing pain, Amaryllis runs back to bottom of stairs to see what is happening. (Can Amaryllis sense whether Mouse is alight?)

[OOC in terms of where everyone is - Mouse and Seebor went up almost immediately after combat. Namfoodle, as I understood it, spent a minute or so relieving wounds so it is not possible that he is close enough behind Seebor (even if he was trying to catch up and get Seebor within his protection, he couldn't see him so "middle" presumably meant middle between visible characters - Neblin and Tomas). Also, how did Tomas catch up to within 5 feet of Seebor if he waited for wound healing before heading up?]


----------



## Hollowtree (Apr 5, 2003)

Right.

I rolled for Tomas' secondary damage, without waiting for Namfoodle's aid. One Fort save failed, hence the 2 points of Dex damage.

The hit damage Tomas healed himself with a rapidly decreasing supply of potions!

Tomas then grabbed his pack, and went up the stairs. He was in the position described i.e. just behind Seebor and Mouse, when the flask broke.

[Reflex save 19 + 6 -1 = 24. 
With Evasion, even a fail = half damage].

Tomas stands two or three stairs below the level of the room.
He tries to scan the scene while setting his backpack on the step
to get some tactical info, not being gifted with remote sensors!

[Spot roll 19 + 4 = 23. 
!Random number jenny has hit a good patch!]

The question is whether to go into melee or take the bow out of the pack, string it, and open up.

(Standing a bit below the level of the floor might even offset the
penalties for missile fire!)


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 8, 2003)

Seebor and Tomas amaze everyone with their nimbleness in leaping out of the way, somehow managing to avoid all the acid. Alas, not so for "Mouse", who focussed on trying to spot the Imp, gets sprayed with acid (2 points of damage).

Despite the pain from the acid, "Mouse" does manage to scramble back onto the stairway out of the fire, before his fur catches fire and he goes up in smoke.

From the stairway, you can really only see flames and smoke. Anyone with extra keen eyesight can make out the outline of a ballista burning.

Amaryllis ... BTW: Do you have an independent light source? If not ... please amend previous comments. You can't see anything in the rooms you go into as there is no light.


----------



## dorin (Apr 8, 2003)

If Seebor can not see the Dwarf then he waits at the top of the stairs, to one side, until the flames subside.

If the Dwarf or Imp are visible he engages the closest one in combat (see above for rolls).

If they are not visible he enters the room carefully and silently and has a look around.

[silent check: 11+14 = 25]


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 8, 2003)

I cannot imagine I would have walked through dark rooms (had I known they were dark) without at least lighting a candle, but I'll leave that to DMs discretion. I am happy to be carrying a lit candle if that is what I was deemed to have done or to have missed the glamour of the bathroom if DM considers that I would not have had time to light a candle.

Mouse finds a spot to hide out of the way of all baddies he can see.
[Spot check = 18+1=19; Move silently check = 3+12=15; Hide check = 16+18=34]

[OOC - I am confused by how much damage Mouse took from the acid - was it 2 or 4. I then assume there is an additional 2 points from the fire. In other words total damage is either 4 or 6]

Amaryllis looks upstairs to see how much she can work out (what happened, who is there etc.).  If impeded by darkness in this endeavour, she casts dancing lights and sends them upstairs. She then tries to position herself so as to get maximum cover.
[Spot check = 9+4=13]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 8, 2003)

"Mouse" has taken 4 points of damage (rolled 4 for the acid, but improved evasion, cuts it down to half + 2 for the burning).

Amaryllis ... you are carrying a candle. Oooh romantic lighting.

As the smoke from above clears, nothing is visible other than a burnt ballista and charred stone. 

Seebor silently ventures into the room. He sees ... attached map ... 
- the burnt remains of 4 automatic ballistae
- some burnt casks by the fireplace
- 2 small cauldrons in the fireplace
- the remains of what look like a rack of weapons – all the weapons are burnt and charred beyond repair
- some charred remains of crates which looked like they held more ammo
- there is an open window with a sluice which hangs over the main gate
- the stairway continues up

…. And Seebor also sees the charred, burnt and very dead remains of a dwarf … ashes to ashes and all that.


----------



## dorin (Apr 8, 2003)

Seebor moves silently around the room and listens.

He also approaches the doorway and listens again.

If the door is open he looks into the room, but does not touch the door or walk over the threshold (in case there are traps).

[listen 10-1 = 9]
[listen 10-1 = 9]

[OOC: he does not attack any dwarves until he is sure that they are actually the "bad guys"]


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 8, 2003)

[OOC - not that I want to hurt Mouse in any way, but I don't think improved evasion makes any difference if he fails the save.]

If neither Mouse nor Amaryllis notices any baddies, Amaryllis summons Mouse back to her and also moves towards Mouse, up the staircase. When they meet, Mouse returns to his usual protective pocket and licks his wounds. Once Amaryllis reaches the room, she looks further up the staircase, seeing if she notices anything unusual.

[Spot check = 15+6=21]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 9, 2003)

*Improved Evasion*

Amaryllis FYI:
Improved Evasion: If the familiar is subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, the familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails. Improved evasion is an extraordinary ability.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 11, 2003)

Was waiting to see what other people were doing, but obviously everyone is either very busy or waiting for me.

Amaryllis notices nothing unusual on the staircase.

Seebor ... congratulations, you have found the toilet Let me know if you wish to set fire to it.  Once again there is a lovely flush toilet, a sink and some soap. There is an opening with another room to the north. Through the opening you can see machinery.


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 11, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *Let me know if you wish to set fire to it. *




OOC: ROTFLMAO!

IC: Namfoodle wanders over to the cauldrons in the fireplace and checks inside.


----------



## dorin (Apr 11, 2003)

Seebor looks around, including the room with the machinery, to see if he can see the imp. 

If he can find the him he tells the others that the upstairs is clear, and that maybe we should explore the downstairs while he is still invisible.

If light permits he descends the stairs as far as he can go, keeping on the alert for traps or anything suspicious. If he sees anything suspicious he stops and exams in.

He attempts moves silently.

[move silently check: 6+14 = 20]


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 11, 2003)

Amaryllis suggests that someone stand guard on the stairs while we search the area (Neblin?). She then goes back downstairs to look cautiously into the remaining room on the east side.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 14, 2003)

The room with the machinery ... this area contains a lot of machinery and piping. The machinery and piping extends down to the next level. The piping amongst other places, goes into the bathroom and is obviously the piping creating the miracle of the flush toilet. The machinery is not entirely closed off, there are a few small crawlways.

No sign of the imp anywhere.

Seebor ... you're going down to the level below ground? If so ... you go down the steps to the main level and start to descend to the next level down. The second stair down is a different colour to the others (I interpret this to be what you meant by 'anything suspicious'. What do you want to do? Also the stairs below are very dark ... there doesn't appear to be a light source below.


----------



## dorin (Apr 14, 2003)

Seebor finds the others and says:

"Since there is nothing on this level I think we need to look on the next level up.  I'll go first as I am invisible. Keep an ear out as I will call out if I encounter trouble. At some stage we will need to come back and look at the pipes."

Seebor seaches for traps when he reaches the top of the stairs:

[search 7+8 = 15]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 14, 2003)

The stairs finish at the turret, which Seebor struggles to fit into. It is very small and contains an automatic ballista. There are a series of levers.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 14, 2003)

*Question*

1. Who can fit into the crawlways? A human? A halfling? A rat? Also, does Amaryllis know about the crawlways from her previous exploration downstairs, or not?

2. Does Amaryllis see anything in the room she recently entered (ground floor, east side)? I don't want to rush you but I wasn't sure whether I was waiting for you or you were waiting for me.


----------



## dorin (Apr 14, 2003)

Seebor reports to the others everything he has seen.

[OOC: I take it there is no sign of the imp]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 14, 2003)

No sign of the imp.

Anyone dwarven size or smaller can crawl around the machinery if they desire to be a 'grease monkey'.

Amaryllis, if you make an intelligence check above 2 you can decide that the machinery you saw through the door before realising that you may be about to have crisped "Mouse" for dinner is likely connected to the machinery that Seebor is currently viewing .. or you are viewing if you are up there with him.

Not really sure where everyone is at the moment.

Neblin ... are you alive?


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 14, 2003)

Sorry, all the posts have been getting a bit confusing, so I'll restate what Amaryllis is doing:



> Amaryllis suggests that someone stand guard on the stairs while we search the area (Neblin?). She then goes back downstairs to look cautiously into the remaining room on the east side.




(Intelligence check on the pipes = 19+2=21 - why o why can't I roll like that when I need it)


----------



## Hollowtree (Apr 15, 2003)

Work's getting a bit busy at the moment.

Briallen, have you deactivated email notification? I just checked
the forum to make sure nothing terrible had happened - it seemed
like people stopped posting on 9/4/03 and that was that.

--------
Has anyone checked the kitchen where the imp and the
were-rat came from in the first place?

It's still blank on the map.

Tomas, ever on the lookout for a tasty morsel, descends the stairs, takes a lantern out of his pack, lights it, and prepares to enter the room, rapier drawn...


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 15, 2003)

Hollowtree, that's exactly the room Amaryllis is currently looking in (why am I starting to get the feeling that my posts are invisible). Also, how do you know its a kitchen?


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 15, 2003)

Tomas to my knowledge I have done nothing with email notification. Such wonders of modern technology are beyond my reckoning. 

... ponders Amaryllis' invisible text feat, before deciding it has serious drawbacks. Probably one of the things which will be fixed in 3.5. 

The room to the east is in fact a kitchen (Namfoodle had a brief peek earlier before being stung by Mr Imp). There are various pots and pans and a stove. The room to the south of it is a pantry … contains various dried meats, grains, spices and other cooking stuffs.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 15, 2003)

Amaryllis makes the following suggestion to the group (either together or in subgroups, depending on where everyone is):

"We should search the entire building before entering the crawlways, we don't want to be attacked from behind while we are in there."

She then makes the following suggestion to each relevant person:

Neblin - stands guard at the front door (unless Neblin is around, this is probably a simple thing for the DM to manage as an NPC)
Seebor - being invisible, should scout out unexplored areas - eg downstairs (he presumably won't fit in the crawlway anyway).
Mouse and Namfoodle (after finishing with the potions) - stand guard at either entrance to the crawlway, so that we can alert the others if the imp is in there and leaves (while also searching through the surrounding rooms).
Tomas and Amaryllis - search the ground floor and top two floors for anything we have missed (including inside all barrels etc).

The plan, she explains to the others, would be to make two of the smaller members of the group (including herself) invisible and enter the crawlway from either end, but only after we are certain there are no further surprises.

If the others agree to her suggestion (or something effectively similar), Amaryllis will leave the ground floor (with the attractive kitchen) to Tomas, while searching the upstairs floor 

[ROLLS: Mouse spot check = 5+1=6; Mouse hide check (he will try to remain unseen) = 6+18=24; Amaryllis search check for upstairs = 11+2=13]

[OOC - sorry to "take control" guys, but I thought it might help move things along]


----------



## dorin (Apr 15, 2003)

Seebor says:

"Can someone hold a light source and follow me down the stairs? - I'll be 10 feet in front of you."

If someone is willing to descend the stairs behind him with a light source then Seebor goes down to the lower level.

He first examines the coloured stair and checks for traps:

[search 14+7 = 21]


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 15, 2003)

Amaryllis casts dancing lights and instructs them to follow Seebor down the stairs but not to venture more than 150 feet from her. She also suggests that she and Tomas switch levels (I am assuming that the bottom floor is less than (say) 10 feet below the top floor).


----------



## dorin (Apr 15, 2003)

After Amaryllis casts dancing lights, Seebor proceeds as described above.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 16, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Amaryllis casts dancing lights and instructs them to follow Seebor down the stairs but not to venture more than 150 feet from her. She also suggests that she and Tomas switch levels (I am assuming that the bottom floor is less than (say) 10 feet below the top floor). *




This would be rather like lighting a lamp and asking the lamp to follow someone. Dancing lights are not sentient, if you want them to move you will have to actually move them, so if you want them to follow Seebor down the stairs you will have to be able to see Seebor and move them so they are continually 10 feet behind him.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't realise that was how they worked. Can I move them in a sweep downstairs - that is can I make them stay 10 feet below me and move back and forth or do I actually need to see them?


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 16, 2003)

Okay, I'm going to say that you can state geographically where they will be going, however if you can't see them, they may end up being in walls and thus provide no light.

OOC: Off to GENCON UK on Friday. Looking forward to it. Hopefully it will be fun. Everyone have a great chocolate eating festival which apparently has some sort of religious significance.


----------



## Hollowtree (Apr 16, 2003)

Amaryllis wrote :-
> Hollowtree, that's exactly the room Amaryllis is currently looking
> in (why am I starting to get the feeling that my posts are
> invisible). Also, how do you know its a kitchen?

Sorry, I skimmed over your last post and had a failure to synapse.

The room is likely to be a kitchen because of the adjacent common
area with dining facilities, and shelves with stuff on them.

Tomas has a nose for these sort of things <g>.

Morbidity wrote:-
> OOC: Off to GENCON UK on Friday. Looking forward to it.
> Hopefully it will be fun. Everyone have a great chocolate eating
> festival which apparently has some sort of religious
> significance.

Enjoy.

Have a good weekend, all. I will be recovering from the last few
 days of overtime. Got to love being a registrar...

I agree largely with Amaryllis' plan i.e. search the area we've
 covered, THEN go downstairs.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Apr 17, 2003)

Neblin shrugs, agrees to Amylaris's suggestion and moves to guard the front door.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks DM! The lights will move in a slow clockwise sweep. The lights will be positioned at the corners of a 10 foot square as they do this. They will be (approx) 10 and 20 feet from the boundary wall. Amaryllis will listen out for any word from Seebor as to whether he wishes the lights to be moved.

I think we have a plan for the next round of action (after a mere two weeks!)


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 17, 2003)

To summarise:

Neblin is apparently guarding the front door ...

An invisible Seebor is going downstairs.

Amaryllis is going to send dancing lights downstairs in a way which she hopes will enlighten Seebor's life ... if not lots of fun with balance checks going down the spiral staircase. 

Tomas ... as described earlier you've already investigated this floor and the one above. It was a kitchen with a pantry attached - let me know if you want to investigate more closely.

Namfoodle ... haven't heard from for a while, presumably his master is also enjoying the hours associated with being a medical professional.

Off now, hopefully Luna won't be killed over the weekend and the pagans will appreciate her limericks.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 17, 2003)

Amaryllis is doing a closer search on the ground floor. As I understood it, Tomas was doing a closer search on the first and second floor. For my own part, I am looking under barrels etc.


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 18, 2003)

OOC: No - not work problems, server problems.  Anyway, seem to be fixed.  Still waiting to see what was in those cauldrons - on the assumption nothing explodes too much ...

IC: After satisfying his alchemical curiosity Namfoodle declares that he will follow Seebor downstairs, to provide him with backup and protection from the _magic circle_.  As he starts to descend, the garish stripes on his tunic magically shift colour and shape, reforming to match the patterning of the walls. His small form becomes almost invisible, especially in the strobing shadows of Amaryllis' _dancing lights_.  Remarkably, the fat gnome's footfalls too are close to inaudible.

OOC: 
Hide: Take 10 +15 =25
Move Silently: Take 10 +11 =21


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 18, 2003)

That leaves no-one to guard the first floor entrance to the crawlways. To fill the gap, Amaryllis will leave Mouse guarding the first floor crawlway and will herself guard the downstairs crawlway (trying to remain hidden).

[Hide = 3+3=6; Mouse has already rolled]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 22, 2003)

OOC: Survived GENCON … despite it being incredibly disorganised. More importantly Luna survived and levelled … she’s now level 4. Woohoo!!!! I’m exhausted – very little sleep seemed to happen. On a bright note, I introduced a group of people to Bartok, so the madness can continue to spread. Of course starting playing at 1am and finishing at 5am meant it was all very, very strange. 

Namfoodle peers into the cauldrons … to find … nothing except some traces of tar. An intelligence check above (say) 10 will tell you that these cauldrons were likely used to move hot tar from the fire to the open window where it could be poured over individuals who wish to experience being made into a road.

Everyone who is searching … you don’t really find anything. Anything worth having on the top floor was burnt. The main floor contains some cutlery, pots, pans, some cooking stuffs (grains, spices, dried meat, etc). Let me know if you want to take any of this.

Amaryllis and Mouse are guarding the crawlways on the top and main levels. You can see that they extend further down.

Okay, I’m somewhat confused. Amaryllis are you guarding the crawlways … ie nowhere near the spiral staircase and yet you’re sending dancing lights downstairs to light Seebor’s way? I don’t think you can do this. You’d have no idea where he was so you could attempt to correctly position the lights.

Once I know where your lightsource is coming from, everyone who wants to can go down to the next level. Is anyone going to do anything regarding the different coloured step


----------



## dorin (Apr 22, 2003)

[OOC: congratualtion on leveling up - Gencon sounds very exciting. We may be going with B to Indiana in July!]

Seebor has checked the step for traps - see above.


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 22, 2003)

OOC: Just to put an end to the controversy, Namfoodle will use his gnative gnomish _dancing lights_ ability for the trip down the stairs.  ASF - rolled 43% (spell succeeds.)


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 22, 2003)

Cool, thanks Genie Malin! I'll just watch the ground floor shute then!


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 23, 2003)

Okay, you venture down the stairs. As you step on the step which is a different colour .... drumroll please, suspense music .... nothing happens. Well, nothing that you notice anyway.  Evil DM cackle, abruptly cut-off when I notice work colleagues giving me strange, frightened looks.

When you get to the next level you are in what appears to be a cloakroom. (See map) The area around the stairwell is surrounded by curtains. Toward the west is a water drain and a pair of coat racks. After admiring the furniture you notice a dwarven body on the floor beside the stairs.


----------



## Hollowtree (Apr 23, 2003)

Tomas will head downstairs to find out what Seebor is up to.

The imp would appear to be long gone (though I may be eating
my words shortly).


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 23, 2003)

Amaryllis and Mouse continue guarding the two entrances to the crawlways, both trying to remain unseen by any creature that might exit from the crawlways.


----------



## dorin (Apr 23, 2003)

Seebor walks around the room silently, listening and looking for any movement/noise that may indicate someone is hiding.

[move silently 6+14 = 20]
[listen 14-1 = 13]
[spot 22+4 = 6]

If he sees nothing he examines the dwarven body .... provided it is still not alive .. he pokes it first to find out.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 24, 2003)

The dwarf is displaying all the signs of being very, very dead.

Seebor examines the room. There are 5 curtains which likely have rooms behind them and 2 closed doors.

You find nothing of interest, though the dancing lights supplied by Namfoodle are quite pretty.


----------



## dorin (Apr 24, 2003)

Seebor scouts out the whole room, including behind the curtains.

He check for traps when moving the curtains and on any door 
he finds.

[check traps: 4+7, 7+7, 12+7, 18+7, 1+7, 5+7, 20+7, 19+7, 1+7, 17+7, 19+7, 17+7  - as needed]

He also listens at any door:

[listen check: 6-1, 12-1, 9-1, 15-1, 3-1, 18-1 - as needed]

If all is clear he then opens a door and explores around
  - depending on the light situation of course.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 24, 2003)

Assuming you look behind the curtains first and you look at them in an ordered manner.

Behind each of the first two curtains you find a bunk room. The room has tow beds, a pair of footlockers and a table with 2 chairs. As you open the curtain to the third room you are attacked by a dwarf who yells something in dwarven as he charges at Seebor with his war-axe. Anyone speak dwarven? The dwarven axe cleaves deeply into Seebor’s torso dealing 9 points of damage.


----------



## dorin (Apr 24, 2003)

[Initiative 18+5 = 23]

I take it this means I am now visible as I was invisible.

I attempt to parley with him (does he know orc)

"We are not enemies - and are sent by Bolnor of Ironforge"

If this does not help I attack him with both of my shortswords,
with full expertise (+5 AC -5 to hit).

[If I am still invisible I get 4d6 additional damage]

I will attempt to subdue him by using the flat of my swords.

[primary hand: 10 + 9 - 1 = 18: damage 6+3 = 9]
[seconday hand: 12 + 9 - 1 = 21: damage 3+2 = 5]


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 25, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *
> I take it this means I am now visible as I was invisible. *




Sorry, poor DM description. Let's change it to ...

As you open the curtain to the third room you are attacked by a dwarf who yells something in dwarven as he charges at where he thinks Seebor would be with his war-axe. (Not all that hard to guess since you've just lifted up a curtain and didn't say that you were going to do it in a strange way. The dwarven axe hits teh invisible Seebor and cleaves deeply into his torso dealing 9 points of damage.

The dwarf doesn't speak Orc. What language are you speaking to him in?

With your rolls did you subtract 4 for dealing subdual damage, subtract 1 for being tall and subtract another 1 for using a sword in a confined space? It doesn't actually matter, I was just curious. Did you also subtract 1 from your initiative as your dex has gone down due to being so tall? Can people affected by the height penalties please remember to apply those penalties!

Seebor belts the dwarf with the flat of his sword and the dwarf falls to the ground unconscious.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 25, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## dorin (Apr 25, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry - will remember the penalties from now on]

Seebor makes sure there is no one else behind the curtain and then examines the dwarf on the ground, confiscating his weapons.

Seebor looks around the room for something to tie up the dwarf - for example rope from the curtains.

He asks Namfoodle asks for some healing.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 25, 2003)

I assume that those who are not downstairs know nothing of what is happening. Until Amaryllis learns anything, she and Mouse will continue guarding the crawlways.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 25, 2003)

You can tear down the curtains and make strips of fabric out of them for rope if you really want to.

Anyone not downstairs could make a listen check to see if they heard the dwarven cry. DC15 if you are on the ground floor. DC23 if you're on the next floor up. Do DM's normally just make the DC's up?


----------



## dorin (Apr 25, 2003)

Seebor shouts for help downstairs. [OOC so much for the "stealth party" : )]

He ties up the dwarf with long pieces of curtain.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 25, 2003)

Amaryllis leaves a hair on the entrance to the ground floor crawlway and goes downstairs to respond to Seebor's call. Mouse remains guarding the upstairs crawlway.


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC: Absolutely; there are 'guidelines' but most GMs just ignore them ^_^

Namfoodle _cure_s Seebor's _light wound_ almost completely (3 +5 =8) and then disappears again into camouflage and quietness, trailing behind Seebor.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 25, 2003)

Seebor make a 'use rope' check, with a -2 for the fact that you've made the rope. BTW: You became visible when you swatted at the dwarf.

Let me know if you want to continue looking in the other rooms and behind the two doors.


----------



## dorin (Apr 25, 2003)

[Rope check: 9 + 7 - 2 = 14]

After the dwarf is tied up Seebor will (carefully) explore the fourth and then the 5th curtain and then southern room and then the western room - checking for traps as before.


----------



## Hollowtree (Apr 26, 2003)

Tomas reaches the bottom of the stairs, readies his rapier, and
stands ready to attack anyone that has a go at Seebor.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 28, 2003)

The other curtained rooms are more empty bunk rooms. 

The room to the south is locked.


----------



## dorin (Apr 28, 2003)

Seebor looks at Tomas and then bows his head in appreciation.

Seebor checks for traps and then attempts to unlock the locked door. He then listens at the door.

[search/find traps: 19+7 = 26]
[open lock: 16+11 = 27]
[listen: 11 -1 = 10]


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 28, 2003)

Amaryllis, upon arriving downstairs in response to Seebor's call for help, turns to Seebor and states,

"If my help is needed here, I can offer it. But I am concerned about the crawlways we found upstairs. The imp must still be upstairs and the crawlways seem to be the only real hiding place."

If Seebor requests her help, she will remain downstairs and assist with the search [Search check = 7+2=9]

If Seebor indicates that he already has sufficient assistance, she will return to the ground floor crawlway and see whether the hair is in the same position as she left it.


----------



## dorin (Apr 28, 2003)

Seebor turns to Amaryllis and say:

"I think you are right - maybe you should return upstairs
and we'll shout if we need you. Before you go though would you mind listening at this door - I've noticed that you have a keen sense of hearing."


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 28, 2003)

Amaryllis, not quite sure her sense of hearing is that keen or why Seebor would think that it was, shrugs and listens at the door before returning to check on her hair at the ground floor crawlway.

[Listen check = 7+5 = 12]

She reports what she hears (if anything).


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 28, 2003)

Seebor the next time you forget to subtract the dex penalty something very bad is going to happen.

Forgot to mention that you found another couple of corpses in the last bunk room.

Nobody hears anything of interest.

Seebor springs the lock and enters the room. It is a well furnished room containing a nice bed, desk, table, some papers and a candelabra.


----------



## dorin (Apr 28, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry - I though the dex penalty was only for things that required height (eg running and jumping - not kneeling and picking a lock .. although the lock might be a little lower that I would be used to I suppose)]

Seebor searches all the rooms including the corpses.

[search 11+7 = 11]


----------



## Hollowtree (Apr 29, 2003)

Tomas enters the room after Seebor.

He moves towards the desk, and looks at the papers there.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 29, 2003)

You don’t find anything of interest on the bodies.

The journals on the desk are mercantile ledgers showing which items have been bought and sold by the tower denizens over the last 20 years … if anyone has profession ‘accountant’ you would start salivating now. 

Other than the desk the furniture the room contains is a bed, some dressers and a private table.


----------



## Amaryllis (Apr 29, 2003)

Amaryllis looks to see whether the hair is in the same position she left it. Assuming it is, she then retreats into the shadows from where she watches the entrance to the crawlway.

[Hide = 16+3+4=23]


----------



## dorin (Apr 29, 2003)

Seebor asks other party members:

"Does any one speaks dwarven?"

He approaches the tied dwarf and checks the knots of the ropes that bind him.

"Time to question our friend here. Who has the letter of introduction from Bolnor?"


----------



## Malin Genie (Apr 30, 2003)

*IamspeakingDwarvenlanguagesbutsadlynotabletotalkquicklysoaslikeCommonlanguage.*

replies Namfoodle

*Whatforisthatwearequestioninghim?*

Listening to whatever Seebor replies with half an ear he casts _detect magic_ and scans the room.


----------



## dorin (Apr 30, 2003)

Seebor turns to Namfoodle and replies:

"It looks like he is our best chance of finding out who did this
and where the cure for this disease can be found. We may need to prove that we are actually not enemies. Maybe we should wake him and you could explain things _slowly_ to him."


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 30, 2003)

Malin Genie said:
			
		

> *IamspeakingDwarvenlanguagesbutsadlynotabletotalkquicklysoaslikeCommonlanguage.
> *




Do you? I don’t think you did when you sent me your character sheet. Have things changed since then?  

Namfoodle casts detect magic.
Various items on Seebor, Tomas and Namfoodle light up … that’s it.


----------



## Malin Genie (May 4, 2003)

OOC: Whoops! I didn't actually list _any_ of Namfoodle's languages (3 bonus for high INT) on the Char Sheet.  They were supposed to be Elf, Dwarf, Draconic.  If it's an issue Namfoodle will use his Scroll of Comprehend Languages.


----------



## Morbidity (May 6, 2003)

Malin Genie said:
			
		

> *OOC: Whoops! I didn't actually list any of Namfoodle's languages (3 bonus for high INT) on the Char Sheet.  They were supposed to be Elf, Dwarf, Draconic.  If it's an issue Namfoodle will use his Scroll of Comprehend Languages. *




Not an issue at all. I was just wondering b/c I remembered that no one had specified that they spoke Dwarven.

BTW: Emailed you a rules question, please have a look.


----------



## Amaryllis (May 6, 2003)

Hi all, a quick post from the land of Oz - was the hair in the same position I left it?


----------



## Morbidity (May 6, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *    Hi all, a quick post from the land of Oz - was the hair in the same position I left it? *




Hi, hope the land of Oz is going well. If you catch up with anyone I know, say hi from me. 

The hair is in exactly the same spot.


----------



## dorin (May 6, 2003)

Seebor wakes up the dwarf - gently.


----------



## Morbidity (May 6, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *Seebor wakes up the dwarf - gently. *




He doesn't wake up. You've bludgeoned him into unconsciousness: he's not asleep!

Think that's right. Malin Genie correct me if I got the rule incorrect.


----------



## dorin (May 6, 2003)

[Heal check: 19+0 = 19]


----------



## Morbidity (May 7, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *[Heal check: 19+0 = 19] *




Heal check ... ummm you identify that you've bludgeoned him into unconsciousness. With your extensive knowledge of tavern brawls you analyse the sizeable bump on the dwarf's head. You think he will probably regain consciousness in 7-8 hours.


----------



## dorin (May 7, 2003)

"I think he is going to be unconscious for some time ... unless the cleric can do something about it."

Seebor looks at Namfoodle.

If nothing can be done to help the dwarf gain consciousness then Seebor searches all of the dead rats/dwarves upstairs.


----------



## Morbidity (May 9, 2003)

If no one else replies by Monday, I’ll assume that you’re leaving the dwarf unconscious and going to search bodies. I don’t know if I made it clear earlier, that the staircase does continue downwards.


----------



## dorin (May 9, 2003)

Seebor moves to the beginning of the staircase and listens intently. He then descends to the next level - slowly and silently - stopping if he sees anything suspicious.

[listen: 3-1 = 2]
[move silently: 3+14-1 = 16]
[hide: 1+12 = 13]


----------



## Amaryllis (May 9, 2003)

For the sake of my own sanity, I thought I would check that I know where everyone is and what they are doing. Can someone let me know if I am in error.

Amaryllis and Mouse are guarding the crawlways. Nothing has yet emerged. The only (discovered) crawlway entrances are the ground and 1st floor. 

Seebor is about to explore the -2th floor. Tomas and Whatsit are following Seebor (Whatsit is quasi-invisible). The -1st floor has been fully explored and contains 1 unconscious, tied up dwarf. (Can we get the final map?)

Neblin is guarding the entrance to the building. Nothing has yet approached. He may become bored of this (assuming he logs in) and wish to engage in more exciting endeavors.


----------



## Malin Genie (May 10, 2003)

Contemplating waking the dwarf up, Namfoodle decides instead to continue to shadow Seebor about 5-10 ft behind him, camouflaged and quiet.

He also keeps an ear open.

OOC: Listen 15; Hide 25; MS 21
OOC2: Is it too late to remind everyone of the cardinal rule of not splitting the party up, and how it applies doubly in PBPs  ?


----------



## Morbidity (May 11, 2003)

Malin Genie said:
			
		

> *OOC2: Is it too late to remind everyone of the cardinal rule of not splitting the party up, and how it applies doubly in PBPs  ? *




What and spoil my fun ... Mwahahahhahahahahah!

Okay, let me see if I know where everyone is ...

A visible Seebor is about to go downstairs ... slowly and silently and stopping if he sees anything suspicious and hearing his own breathing [listen=2]  

A camouflaged Namfoodle is following Seebor downstairs 5-10 feet behind.

Amaryllis and Mouse are guarding the Causeways.

Tomas is probably eating his rations.

Neblin is guarding the front door.

Would sweet little me take advantage of the fact that the party is now in 3 or 4 different places. Never .... smiles, sweetly (desperately rolling for a bluff check with a -14 circumstance penalty).


And on we go with the adventure:
Seebor starts down the stairs, listening to his own heartbeat, attempting to blend into the walls with Namfoodle just behindhim doing a much better job.
As Seebor reaches the third step he sts off a trap and a large creature suddenly appears. The creature is a dirty-brown in colour and appears to meld with the floor and the walls in a somewhat unpleasant manner. I think it would be fair to say that both Seebor and Namfoodle are surprised.

So the surprise round ... 
The creature slams into Seebor, dealing 23 points of damage.  Suddenly realises Seebor is nowhere near on full hitpoints and that people may die here .... see Malin Genie's OOC2 comment above. Sorry guys! Seebor (unless my calcs are incorrect) slumps to the ground unconscious.

Ummmm.... I guess that would be the end of the surprise round. Would Seebor and Namfoodle like to roll for initiative?


----------



## Amaryllis (May 11, 2003)

Just let me know if and when I hear anything.


----------



## Malin Genie (May 11, 2003)

OOC: Initiative 19 +1 =20

As far as he can tell, has the creature seen/heard Namfoodle (unlike Seebor, he actually _was_ quite well concealed IIRC)?


----------



## Morbidity (May 12, 2003)

Namfoodle goes before the creature. Seebor let me know what your initiative is and roll to stabilise.

Namfoole when the creature appeared and did a quick look up the staircase before bludgeoning Seebor into unconsciousness, you think that it noticed you were there.


----------



## dorin (May 12, 2003)

[OOC: Yep - by my calculations I am -2 HP]

[initiative roll 16+5 = 21]
[stabilisation roll 24%]


----------



## Malin Genie (May 13, 2003)

*Discretion....*

Namfoodle uses the entirety of his formidable combination of wisdom and intelligence to decide on a course of action.

*Helpwearemustregrouping;alargecreaturehavingappearedanddestroyedSeebor!* 

he shouts at the top of his lungs as he pelts back up the stairs as fast as his gnomish legs allow him to.


----------



## Amaryllis (May 13, 2003)

Amaryllis trusting in the carefully positioned hair to alert her to the imp's movement when she returns, runs to where Whatsit's voice is coming from. Mouse remains stationary.


----------



## Morbidity (May 13, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Amaryllis trusting in the carefully positioned hair to alert her to the imp's movement when she returns, runs to where Whatsit's voice is coming from. Mouse remains stationary. *




Well you'll have to make a listen check first. The fort is made of good Dwarven stone. You're in a room off another room a floor above Namfoodle ... the sound is bound to be muffled.

BTW: Given that you know the imp flies around, what exactly is the point of this hair?



> _Originally posted by Malin Genie_
> *as he pelts back up the stairs as fast as his gnomish legs allow him to. *



Namfoodle ... do you think half-speed would be reasonable up stairs? I'm just trying to decide where you've got to, so my friend can decide whether to pursue you or to continue to bludgeon what he has.


----------



## Morbidity (May 13, 2003)

Round 1

Namfoodle rushes up the stairs. Unfortunately rushing up a spiral staircase is not a particularly easy endeavour and Namfoodle manages to just make it to the ground floor [double move]. Suddenly the creature appears out of the stone in front of Namfoodle and slams one massive arm against him just getting by his shield Your AC is 19 at the moment isn’t it? Or do you have some funky spell going? Namfoodle’s fat little body visibly shakes under the impact. (12 points of damage) 

Amaryllis: Listen check of 15 to Hear Namfoodle scream this round, or 10 next round when he is no longer in the spiral staircase.

Tomas/Namfoodle: If you’re in the dining/living area then Listen check of 10 to hear Namfoodle this round. If you’re somewhere else on that floor Listen check of 15.

Are we all having fun?

Everyone make a knowledge (Malin Genie … suggestions on what it should be a knowledge of) check to see if they recognise what the creature is.


----------



## Hollowtree (May 17, 2003)

Sigh.

Last notification that there was an addition to the thread was 9/5/03.

Last time I was able to access the enworld server was the day after.

Tomas was with Seebor and Namfoodle. He saw them slink off down the stairs.

Hearing Namfoodle's cry for help, as well as the thud of Seebor's
lifeless body should be pretty easy.

[Initiative roll: 6 + 2 = 8]

Tomas moves downstairs, rapier drawn, to try and help his colleagues.


----------



## Hollowtree (May 17, 2003)

Tomas watches Namfoodle and the creature *run past him up the stairs* (he was on the first sublevel with the other two, looking
behind all the curtains...)

Initiative roll, as previous post.

[Hide: 15 + 7 = 22] 

I wonder if Tomas can get a sneak attack in...


----------



## Amaryllis (May 17, 2003)

Listen check = 15 + ? (I am in Oz without my character sheet but it should be enough)

Intelligence check = 6 + 2 = 8 (for whenever I see it)

I assume it takes time for me to get to the stairs - assume running until I get within sight of action.

I figure that something that flies disturbs the air around it and would thus at least shift the position of the hair slightly, especially in a shaft. I assume a hair is not the sort of thing an imp would notice and thus avoid disturbing. I intend to remember the exact position of the hair and note any change. I am not sure what kind of check a memory check is but I rolled 11.

[The site has been down for the last few days. I have Neblin's assurances that he would post as soon as it is available (we both tried in Canberra and failed)]


----------



## Morbidity (May 19, 2003)

Tomas: I'm a little unclear. I gather that you're on the sleeping quarters level. Were you out in the open or hiding prior to the trap being sprung? If not, then you can't attempt to hide until your initiative, which is after Namfoodle and my special friend. 

If were already hidden then my special friend doesn't see you. If you weren't hidden then my special friend attacks you (and hits since your AC is lower than Namfoodle's) rather than continuing after Namfoodle.

What you see is a creature more going through the core of the staircase than actually walking up the stairs. The various bits of a body which protrude into and out of the rock at various intervals are a tad nauseating.

Amaryllis ... when you eventually see my special friend you don't know what he is.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (May 19, 2003)

Neblin, having become bored with his scroll on child support legis, ahem, architecture, - and remembering the old injunction against splitting teh [party - began wondering towards the staircase when he heard at least one of the noises from below.

Listen checks: 
15+8=23
8+8+16
2+8=10
20+8=28

As soon as he hears one of the criese heads down stairs, Neblin casts shield (still has armour up if its less than two hours since last casting, otherwise, pauses to recast from wand) and then, attempting to hide and move silently, moves downstairs towards the noises.

[If he hasn't heard anything, he goes down, still hiding and moving silently, but does not cast haste (if armour runs out, he recasts it as a standard precaution in a dangerous area)]

Hide=16+20=36
Move silently=10+16=26

Morbidity has already rolled my knowledge check.

Initiative = 10+6=16.


----------



## Malin Genie (May 19, 2003)

Namfoodle sidles around the creature, concentrating on keeping his shield between himself and the unidentified beast.  He continues to holler for the party to regroup., a high-speed high-pitch high-volume warbling that echoes through the corridors.

OOC: Full defence - AC increases by 4, Namfoodle moves 20ft to D2.  I'm assuming the creature will get an AoO as he goes past.


----------



## Morbidity (May 19, 2003)

Hmmm…. Okay I think a battle-map is required, as I’m confused. The map I’ve emailed is my understanding of where everyone is at the time Mr Friendly has emerged from the stone.

Tomas you know that something has gone on b/c you’ve seen Namfoodle bolt up the stairs, followed by some weird creature.

Amaryllis (you haven’t given me your initiative yet) you hear Neblin’s screams … let me know what your initiative is. If it’s higher than Namfoodle’s you can’t act this round. If it’s lower then you can act. You can’t run however as to get from where you are to where Namfoodle is, is not a straight line. You can however double-move if you want.

Neblin: (My understanding is that you were guarding the front door, I think you agreed to Amaryllis’ suggestion of this at some point). You hear Namfoodle’s girly scream and you can double-move from the front door to get to a position to see Namfoole and Mr Friendly. Or you can single move and cast a spell. I’d say unless anyone disagrees that it’s been about 30mins since the last battle.

For the next round …

First thing is for Seebor to save (since Namfoodle did a runner, none of you really know how close he is to being very, very dead.)

Now that we have the map, Namfoodle tell me where you’d like to run to. And yes I would say that Mr Friendly will get an attack of opportunity. 

Anyone who hasn’t already made a knowledge check, I’m making one for you.

(Neblin, Namfoodle and Seebor all know that they are being attacked by a large earth elemental …. Alignment NG for Namfoodles OOC information)


----------



## Amaryllis (May 19, 2003)

Initiative = 13 + ? 

Amaryllis, hearing the scream rushes out at her usual lightning speed and, upon reaching B4 and seeing Mr Friendly, casts magic missile at him [1, 3, 4 + 3 = 11]

(sorry, no character sheet - Seebor, if you have it can you sign on as me and fill in - should be on your computer)

[Very OOC - Currently leaving Oz. Seebor and Amaryllis heading for Yosemite. Might have a week of low response rates.]


----------



## dorin (May 19, 2003)

[OOC - did you mean roll to stabilize or a saving throw?]

[Roll to stabilize = 76]

[in case I can't post over the next few days my next few rolls to stabilize are - Roll 1: [3], 86, 7, 43]


----------



## Hollowtree (May 20, 2003)

Well...

The last time I was able to post, Tomas was in the room with all the ledgers.

Put him behind the curtain, and go from there.

Hearing Namfoodle's cry for help and the flight up the stairs should be easy.


----------



## Morbidity (May 20, 2003)

Here is the initiative:

Seebor
Namfoodle
Amaryllis
Neblin
Mr Friendly
Tomas

Round 1:

Seebor failes to stabilise (not that anyone knows this)

Namfoodle: Turns and runs, squealing like a 6 year old girl up the stairs.

Amaryllis: hears Namfoodle’s girly squeal and rushes back into the common room to see what he is shreaking about.

Neblin you hear Namfoodle’s girly squeal. Casts shield and moves towards where Namfoodle's squeal is coming from.

Mr Friendly: Will appear in front of Namfoodle and slam a large arm against him dealing 12 points of damage.

Tomas: Okay if you’re in the bedroom then you don’t see anything but you do hear Namfoodle’s girly squeal as he runs back up the stairs. You go down and give Seebor some of that healin' feelin'. Seebor feels healing course through his body.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (May 21, 2003)

Round 1: 

Neblin casts his shield spell and sets it facing ahead of him.  He then moves towards the sounds of trouble (single move).

[Note that mage armour is still up.]

Round 2:

Neblin moves towards the sounds of trouble.

As soon as he sees the creature he recognises it and yells, "Earth elemental!  I think that means magic weapons and spells only?!?"

He then casts haste.

[shield pointed right at the elemental.]


----------



## Hollowtree (May 22, 2003)

Tomas moves downstairs to look for Seebor.

Seebor gets Tomas' last cure serious wounds potion.

With Seebor able to fight again, we may have a better chance
against Mr. Friendly....


----------



## Morbidity (May 27, 2003)

Round 1:
Complete

Round 2:

Seebor: Glugs a potion and moves up the stairs towards Mr Friendly. (single move, you can get half way there)

Namfoodle: Tries to get past Mr Friendly, takes an attack of opportunity. Mr Friendly slams his arm into Namfoodle's side as he tries to rush past, Namfoodle is visibly shaken by the impact and doesn't look very well, 19 points of damage and gets as far away from Mr Friendly as he can.

Amaryllis: Magic Missile at Mr Friendly. He doesn't appear to notice the damage. 

Neblin: Neblin instantly recognises Mr Friendly's origins and yells something about earth elementals. He then casts Haste.

Mr Friendly: Since Amaryllis has just hit him, he moves to C4 and slams a massive arm down on her .... and somehow misses.  

Tomas: Rushes up the stairs after Seebor. You can make it half way to Mr Friendly.

End of Round 2.


----------



## Amaryllis (May 27, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> [/B]
> Amaryllis, hearing the scream rushes out at her usual lightning speed and, upon reaching B4 and seeing Mr Friendly, casts magic missile at him [1, 3, 4 + 3 = 11]
> [/B]




What is wrong with this action?


----------



## Amaryllis (May 27, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Initiative = 13 + ?
> 
> Amaryllis, hearing the scream rushes out at her usual lightning speed and, upon reaching B4 and seeing Mr Friendly, casts magic missile at him [1, 3, 4 + 3 = 11]
> 
> ...


----------



## dorin (May 27, 2003)

{Round 2 action}

Seebor seems to have stablilized and therefore, like any well behaved subzero HP character, lies still and does nothing : )

[OOC: Yosemite and San Francisco were really great!]


----------



## Hollowtree (May 28, 2003)

Tomas moves downstairs to look for Seebor.

He gives his last cure serious wounds potion to Seebor.

The plan is to get Seebor back on his feet to sort Mr. Friendly out!


----------



## Morbidity (May 28, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What is wrong with this action? *




Ummm the order of initiative is Namfoodle, you, Neblin, Mr Friendly .... so if you rush out at your lightning speed in the first round you don't see Mr Friendly b/c he hasn't appeared yet. So since you don't know Mr Friendly is shortly to make an appearance what would you like your action to be. (If you delay I will suspect you of that vile activity of metagaming  )


----------



## Morbidity (May 28, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *{Round 2 action}
> 
> Seebor seems to have stablilized and therefore, like any well behaved subzero HP character, lies still and does nothing : )
> 
> [OOC: Yosemite and San Francisco were really great!] *




You haven't stabilised you've been given a cure serious wounds potion. Glug enjoy and let me know how many HP you get back.


----------



## Amaryllis (May 28, 2003)

Sorry, very confusing all this. So, I move to the suggested position and see - just Namfoodle at the top of the stairs, screaming. Is that right? 

I assume that once I have moved, I cannot delay the action part of my move. Without metagaming, I assume that the spell (magic missile) would be cast next round, after I see Mr Friendly.


----------



## dorin (May 28, 2003)

[Cure serious wounds potion: 3d8 + 3 = 5 + 6 + 4 + 3 = 18 points]

Seebor gets up from his slumber and thanks Tomas.

He then downs one of his own cure light wound potions

[Cure light wounds: 1d8 + 1 = 5 + 1 = 6]

[Brings Seebors current HP to 22 I think]

Seebor turns to Tomas and says:

"Thank you. Now we had better get to some serious flanking -unless someone can talk this thing down ...."

Seebor then goes in search of Mr Friendly, both short swords drawn.

[He will be using full expertise at all times - i.e. +5 to AC/-5 to hit - and also his dodge bonus against Mr Friendly]


----------



## Morbidity (May 29, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Thank you. Now we had beter get to some serious flanking -unless someone can talk this thing down ...."
> *




Seebor, you recognised that Mr Friendly was an earth elemental. With your limited knowledge of earth elementals, you know that they can’t be flanked.


----------



## Hollowtree (May 29, 2003)

Tomas draws his rapier, and follows Seebor back up the stairs.

[Move Silently 3 + 7 = 10]


----------



## Amaryllis (May 29, 2003)

Exactly what do I know about Earth Elementals (for in game purposes). Can they be hurt by magic missiles, burning hands, etc.?


----------



## Malin Genie (May 29, 2003)

Namfoodle will end up in D2, as edited above, and cower until next round at least....


----------



## dorin (May 29, 2003)

Knowing that not many of his Rogue skills are going to come in useful against such an adversary, Seebor prays to his god and asks for some of the cunning, courage and mind set of his legendary Barbarian hero - Dorin Fireblade.


He then contemplates the relatively cowardly but extremely intelligent act of the party running away ......


----------



## Morbidity (May 30, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Exactly what do I know about Earth Elementals (for in game purposes). Can they be hurt by magic missiles, burning hands, etc.? *




You know nothing about earth elementals ... failed your knowledge check. You may have heard Neblin saying something about magic weapons and spells only.


----------



## Morbidity (May 30, 2003)

Round 2:
Complete and everyone still alive.

General info which I think may be about to become relevant. If a square is 50% or more in the tower than you can move into it. If it is 50% or less then you can only move into it if you are tiny.

Round 3:

Seebor: 

Namfoodle: 

Amaryllis: 

Neblin: 

Mr Friendly: 

Tomas:


----------



## dorin (May 30, 2003)

*{Round 3 action}*

Seebor moves to Mr Friendly [D4] and attacks with his primary hand.

[Attack: 17 + 11 - 1 - 5 = 22: damage 5 + 3 = 8]

As he approaches he exclaims:

"Withdraw and regroup!! Run!! Get behind me!!"


[current AC: 21 + 1 + 5 - 1 = 26]


----------



## Amaryllis (May 30, 2003)

*Round 3*

Amaryllis, seeing no way she can do as Seebor suggests right now, either 

(a) slinks back to the wall, desparate to get some distance between her and the earth elemental. The move it to square A4 [I think this is not possible given the 50% thing but as I am small, I thought I might have some advantage over medium things]; or

(b) positions herself between A4 and B4 and behind the door such that F doesn't get an extra attack [can I do this?]

(c) steps back to A5 [again, not sure if possible]

To Seebor, she says cynically - "Good idea but maybe later"

Assuming that magic missiles are of no effect, she draws her wand of burning hands, and casts hoping that a different element might be of more effect (after all, she did hear the word elemental mentioned - loose associations are about all she can manage being adjacent to a dangerous looking thing that she has never seen before). [If damage is done, it is 1, 4, 1, 2, 3 = 11 or reflex save for half damage; if anything is made of "thin wood" within 10 feet, it burns; Seebor, being 15 feet away, is safe]

[OOC - Sorry about the question but I thought my knowledge check was for recognition on sight as opposed to knowing anything about earth elementals once named; am happy to let the roll cover both.].

If there is no position to which Amaryllis can move without provoking an attack, Amaryllis draws her dagger, screams, and goes on full defense.


----------



## Morbidity (May 30, 2003)

Okay, let me clarify. Mr Friendly appeared untroubled by the magic missiles, but you can see burn marks … ie they did him damage, but he has lots more hit points. Conversely, Seebor’s sword though it hits Mr Friendly does absolutely no damage.

Amaryllis: no you can’t really slink around the wall. A5 contains the toilet … I know it’s a bit of a scary situation and you might be scared about wetting your pants, but do try to contain yourself.

Amaryllis, bear in mind that if you cast a spell within Mr Friendly’s threatened area you provoke an attack of opportunity. Or are you casting defensively? In which case let me know if you make the concentration check.


----------



## Amaryllis (May 30, 2003)

Thanks, very helpful, (I did not know about casting defensively to avoid attacks of opportunity). Amaryllis decides that defensive casting is a GOOD thing when big scary earth thing is next to her.

[Concentration check = 15 + 9 = 24]

Amaryllis moves to C3 and defensively casts magic missiles.

[2, 3, 2 +3 = 7+3 = 10 damage]

Comments to Seebor are as above.


----------



## Morbidity (May 30, 2003)

Very OOC: Off to Prague for 4 days kiddies. Will update on Wednesday when I return.


----------



## Hollowtree (Jun 2, 2003)

Tomas moves to H3, pulls his bow off his backpack, and
fires at Mr. Friendly.

A roll of 6 is a miss.

Tomas keeps shooting until there's no clear line of sight, or Mr.
Friendly gets into melee range.

If no damage occurs following a hit (highly likely!), then Tomas retreats.


----------



## Hollowtree (Jun 2, 2003)

Oops.

A mundane arrow from an enchanted bow is still a mundane
weapon.

Tomas draws his rapier and moves to melee.


----------



## dorin (Jun 2, 2003)

Does Seebor think his magical shortsword did no damage because it is an edge weapon?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 4, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *Does Seebor think his magical shortsword did no damage because it is an edge weapon? *




Can't remember what your intelligence check was, but I'm feeling generous today, so we'll assume you made it. Seebor thinks his magical sword didn’t do any damage, b/c it just isn’t magical enough! 

 Prague was fantastic. The most beautiful city I’ve ever been to. Unfortunately I had to return to work.


----------



## dorin (Jun 4, 2003)

Seebor shouts:

"Amaryllis, invisiblility could come in very useful at the moment. RUN!"

Seebor does a fighting withdrawal to F5, sheaths his weapons and looks for something heavy to throw at (and distract) Mr Friendly (possibly a chair, vase etc) in an attempt to give the others some time to get away.

[strength check: 13+2 = 15]
[to hit: 15 + 6 - 1 = 20]


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 4, 2003)

There seems to be some party confusion at the moment as to whether we are fighting or running. Acting on the most recent suggestion (Seebor's), Amaryllis defensively casts Invisibility on herself and moves to C3. [This replaces previous action, but same concentration check = 15 + 9 = 24].


----------



## Hollowtree (Jun 5, 2003)

Tomas swings at Mr. Friendly with his rapier.

[17 + 5 + 2 + 2 = 26 ; damage 5 + 1 + 2 = 8 if the rapier is magical enough!]

If this attack doesn't do any damage, Tomas tries to retreat without provoking attacks of opportunity.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 5, 2003)

Okay, allow me to clear things up, as you all seem to be trying to do about 4 things in round 3.

In round 3.

Seebor rushes up the rest of the stairs to D4 and takes a swing at the elemental which doesn't seem to do any damage. He also yells "Withdraw and regroup!! Run!! Get behind me!!" 
(I'm presuming your yelled comment about invisibility, running and your chair throwing fit takes place in round 4)

Namfoodle: Cowering in D2, Namfoodle mutters some words then feels the familiar warm glow of his Boccob's healing wash over him.

Amaryllis ... presuming your round 3 action will be what you previously said it would be ... move to C3 and magic missiles. (invisibility will be round 4 after you've heard Seebor's plan)

Neblin: Hides partially behind a door and levels his wand at Mr Friendly, dealing some damage. Mr Friendly seems to have felt the damage, but is still looking strong.

Mr Friendly: Decides that Neblin is too far away and he will deal with the foolish creatures closest to him first. As Amaryllis is the only one in the group who has hurt him he whacks a large arm down on her doing 19 points of damage.

Tomas: Rushes the rest of the way up the stairs, ending up in D3. You swing at Mr Friendly and it doesn’t seem to do any damage. You can't retreat because you've already moved this round.

Is everyone clear now about what is going on?


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, whatever, think I am just as confused as always!

OOC - Am going down to DC tonight, back Monday.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Jun 6, 2003)

Assuming I'm looking at the right map and Mr F is currently in C4...

(Note Neblin's AC is now 28 with haste, shield and mage armour)

Since Morbidity has pre-empted 3.5e by nurfing haste but not instituted the 3.5e moderations of damage reduction for monsters (hrmph) Neblin is now going to use haste as the rich gnome's spring attack.  But not this round (grumble).

Neblin moves out F6 to get line of sight and uses his magic missile wand.  Damage is 5+5+4+2=16hp.

With his hasted action he would have hit with magic missile again, but instead he uses the action to grumble about the fragilty of game balance and the need to be careful about changing rules on characters after they've already set up their spells and equipment. 

[Geniemalin?  What are the rules on using Dispel Magic on an outsider?  Will it only work if it's summoned???  And how does it work on highly unusual non-neutral elementals on the Prime? ]


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 6, 2003)

Atticus_of_Amber said:
			
		

> *With his hasted action he would have hit with magic missile again, but instead he uses the action to grumble about the fragilty of game balance and the need to be careful about changing rules on characters after they've already set up their spells and equipment.
> *




DM listens in an amused manner thinking that player's who split the party up in 5 directions have no cause to grumble when something comes along to do some serious whacking.


----------



## Hollowtree (Jun 6, 2003)

Tomas moves to D3 and awaits his doom...


----------



## Malin Genie (Jun 6, 2003)

Namfoodle decides to heal himself before he collapses in a unonscious, rather than merely quivering, heap.

_Cure Moderate Wounds_ 4 +2 +6 =12hp

Atticus: _dispel magic_ will dispel any spells currently active on the outsider.  If the outsider is summoned (rather than _called_ or _gated_) IIRC it may dispel the summoning (thus sending the creature back whence it came.)


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 9, 2003)

Round 3 updated … check about 4 posts back.

Can everyone post round 4 actions, even if you’ve posted them before and don’t post round 5 actions until round 4 is completed. Otherwise everything becomes very confusing.


----------



## Hollowtree (Jun 10, 2003)

Tomas tries to retreat without being hit.

He cannot damage Mr. Friendly with any weapon or ability in his possession.


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 10, 2003)

Can I get away from Mr Friendly this round without an attack of opportunity?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 11, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Can I get away from Mr Friendly this round without an attack of opportunity? *




My understanding is that if all you are doing is retreating you can leave without incurring an attack of opportunity. However you can't attack as well. You've got 3hp left don't you? What's the problem?


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 11, 2003)

In that case, I retreat.


----------



## dorin (Jun 11, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *Seebor shouts:
> 
> "Amaryllis, invisiblility could come in very useful at the moment. RUN!"
> 
> ...




When he throws the chair at Mr Friendly Seebor shouts

"Pick on someone your own size you massive pile of dirt!"


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry, slightly confused. I assume I cannot be invisible and retreat, is that right? If I am invisible but don't retreat, will he know where I am and have a decent chance of hitting me anyway?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 12, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Sorry, slightly confused. I assume I cannot be invisible and retreat, is that right? If I am invisible but don't retreat, will he know where I am and have a decent chance of hitting me anyway? *




If you cast a spell you need to take a 5 foot step back to not incur an attack of opportunity. If you cast a spell and retreat more than 5 foot you incur an attack of opportunity.

If you are invisible it's a 50% mischance to hit.


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 12, 2003)

So, can I five foot step back to C2 and cast invisibility?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 12, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *So, can I five foot step back to C2 and cast invisibility? *




Okay since it is exactly 50% in the tower, yes you can.


----------



## Malin Genie (Jun 15, 2003)

Namfoodle, when it is his turn again, will cast _cure serious wounds_, but not touch anyone, holding the healing charge on his hand and watching to see on whom the next major blunt trauma is inflicted.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 16, 2003)

In round 4.

Seebor pick up a chair and throws it at Mr Friendly Seebor while shouting, "Pick on someone your own size you massive pile of dirt!" Mr Friendly doesn't seem to notice that the chair hit him.

Namfoodle: Still cowering in D2, Namfoodle mutters some secret words .... oooh magic!

Amaryllis ... steps back to C2 and casts invisibility

Neblin: Deals a massive amount of damage to Mr Friendly using his wand of magic missiles
When I get back to Oz I want to personally inspect that D4 ... not that I have anything other than complete faith in your honesty and integrity.  

Mr Friendly: Annoyed by being hurt by Neblin vanishes into the ground and appears next to Neblin in E7 and slams a massive fist down upon him, dealing 14 points of damage.

Tomas: Retreats to ??? and gets a potion of healing ready Tell me what square


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 16, 2003)

*Lots of OOC stuff*

To avoid confusion, I'll wait to post until after Seebor from now on (at least for current battle) - we are both on the same time zone so that should not be a problem.

Tomas seemed to have been relying on reminder emails from the site to know when to post - presumably any non-posting is caused by the lack of such emails. Seems like this hasn't been working too well so, in the meantime, if anyone has his email it might be worth sending a reminder.

Re strategy - seems to be much harder to co-ordinate when we are not all in the same room. One notable difference is that our characters seemed to talk to each other more (even if shouting out in their turns) when we were all at the same table than when we are writing it out by post. Probably some deep psychological reason for this, but in the meantime, lets talk to each other (in game, of course!!) Eg - if anyone has deep concerns about splitting the party that they feel their character would share, say something before the monster comes. Or if anyone felt like yelling out either "lets get him" or "retreat" in unambigous terms, that would be useful too.


----------



## dorin (Jun 16, 2003)

*{Round 4}*

Seebor sheathed his weapons and moved over towards the chair in an attempt to throw it at Mr Friendly. Before he gets there however he feels the Whoosh that would have surely sent him for six (cricket lingo!). He realizes that Mr Friendly's focus has already changed. He retorts "How dare you 'soil' my clothing!! Catch me if you can mud brain."


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 17, 2003)

I draw my wand (move equivalent?) and summon a celestial badger to attack/distract the earth elemental while we all make a quick getaway. Note that this does NOT make me visible (I checked the rules, the badger is attacking, not me). Not sure (either me or Amaryllis) whether the badger will do any damage, but it does try. 

In terms of feats - does the silent spell feat let me cast silently? If not, I try to be pretty quiet about it.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 18, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *Round 3 updated … check about 4 posts back.
> 
> Can everyone post round 4 actions, even if you’ve posted them before and don’t post round 5 actions until round 4 is completed. Otherwise everything becomes very confusing.  *




Amaryllis/Seebor please refer the above statement. Don't post round 5 actions until round 4 is completed or everyone especially me becomes very confused. I've yet to hear from Neblin. If you want I can assume that he does nothing this round or you can email him and badger him to post.


----------



## Hollowtree (Jun 18, 2003)

Tomas moves east and circles back towards the staircase, trying to stay out of reach of Mr. Friendly.

He pulls a cure light wounds potion from his belt pouch, ready to
give (an admittedly modest amount) of healing if anyone gets wounded.

[OOC: Should have invested in a cure light wand and a few points
in Use Magic Device...]


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 18, 2003)

Seebor's post (as I understand it) was meant to be Round 4 (as in, he doesn't drop the swords) then Round 5. I am happy with current round 4 action and will repost round 5 later if that helps.


----------



## dorin (Jun 18, 2003)

*{Round 5}*

Seebor attempts to make an escape (and hopefully draw Mr. Friendly away from the others) using tumble to get E2 (I presume the doors are open). [Tumble Check: 16 - 1 + 14 = 29]. He then starts looking around the room for something combustible! If he can see a lantern burning somewhere in the current room, he uses the remainder or his turn to acquire it ...


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Jun 19, 2003)

*Benblin's round 4 move*

Neblin takes aim at Mr friendly with his Wand of Magic Missiles.

Two volleys (one standard action and one hasted action):

Frist volley: 5+5+5+5=20 (I kid you not, I love this d4!)

Second volley: 5+4+2+5= 16


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay round 4 over boys and girls ... go check it before telling me your round 5 actions. You may want to change them!


----------



## dorin (Jun 20, 2003)

*{Round 5}*

Seebor, being useless at the moment, runs down the stairs (getting a light source if he needs one) in an attempt to find someone or something that can stop this monster. If at anytime Mr Friendly tries to follow him, then Seebor runs/tumbles away and heads for the horses!


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 20, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *I draw my wand (move equivalent?) and summon a celestial badger to attack/distract the earth elemental while we all make a quick getaway. Note that this does NOT make me visible (I checked the rules, the badger is attacking, not me). Not sure (either me or Amaryllis) whether the badger will do any damage, but it does try.
> 
> In terms of feats - does the silent spell feat let me cast silently? If not, I try to be pretty quiet about it. *




Same basic concept for me and I say to the group - "We need to regroup - outside or following Seebor?"


----------



## Hollowtree (Jun 21, 2003)

Follow Seebor down the stairs.

It's more risky, but there's nothing outside the tower that is going to help us deal with Mr. Friendly *and* accomplish the mission...


----------



## dorin (Jun 23, 2003)

Before Seebor descends the staircase he exclaims

"I'm going down the stairs unless someone else has another suggestion. I really don't want to split the party but what other choice do we have? If anyone thinks we should regroup outside let me know now!"


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 23, 2003)

In that case, I guess the verbal component of my move is: "Everyone, follow Seebor downstairs and regroup - I'll do my best to cover"


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 25, 2003)

Ding, ding Round 5

Seebor: Goes down the stairs, exclaiming "I'm going down the stairs unless someone else has another suggestion. I really don't want to split the party but what other choice do we have? If anyone thinks we should regroup outside let me know now!" Seebor provokes an attack of opportunity by moving through Mr Friendly's threatened area (E7) and Mr Friendly bangs him on the head as he passes (14 points of damage). Seebor looks shaken by the blow.

Namfoodle: ???

Amaryllis: summons a celestial badger, saying "Everyone, follow Seebor downstairs and regroup - I'll do my best to cover"

Neblin: ???

Mr Friendly: ???

Tomas: Also goes downstairs.

Everyone going downstairs you just about reach the next level down.


----------



## Malin Genie (Jun 25, 2003)

Namfoodle uses the distraction provided by the creature smaking Seebor upside the head to slip past, following that portion of the party whch is retreating and regrouping.  He is careful not to touch anything with his glowing right hand (unless he can reach Seebor this round, in which case he allows the radiance to flow into the wounded warrior.)

OOC: If Seebor gets the healing, he can roll 3d8 +6


----------



## dorin (Jun 25, 2003)

[OOC: The last I knew Seebor was throwing a chair from F5 and Mr Friendly moved to E7. If he was going to have to travel through a threatened square he would have used his tumble feat - last rolled at 29!]


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 25, 2003)

[OOC - my questions remain - is drawing a wand move equivalent, can I use silent spell with a wand, and will the badger do damage? - In either case it attacks; the only question was whether it was worth going to the trouble of rolling]


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 26, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *[OOC - my questions remain - is drawing a wand move equivalent, can I use silent spell with a wand, and will the badger do damage? - In either case it attacks; the only question was whether it was worth going to the trouble of rolling] *




Drawing a wand is a move equivalent action.
You can't use silent spell with a wand unless the wand's spells were done as 'silent spell' spells rather than normal spells.
Will the badger do damage? Depends if he manages to deal enough damage ... if you do enough damage in a single roll the damage reduction won't be sufficient and some damage will be done. So roll. But the damage reduction does take effect because I can think of no reason why the badger's attack would be magical.


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok, as I understand it then, the badger gets two claws and a bite. I also choose to use the smite evil option (additional +3 to damage on first attack if the creature is evil)

Claw 1 = 15+4=19; damage = 1d4+2 = 4+2 =6 (+3?)
Claw 2 = 9+4=13 (presumably misses)
Bite = 14-1=13 (presumably misses)

I guess celestial is different to magical - but I am not exactly sure how the whole no damage from non-magical things works; is it only damage reduction? In any event, if 6 points of damage is not enough to do anything - there is probably no point in rolling from now on (unless the badger is injured, in which case it gets rage).


----------



## dorin (Jun 27, 2003)

Seebor takes it that there is light down the stairs (see previous statement). He continues to descending until he gets past where he met Mr Friendly and then has a look around.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Jun 30, 2003)

*Wash, rinse, repeat*

Point wand at Mr Friendly.

First volley: 2+2+3+3 = 10 [standard action]

Pulls healing potion out of bandolier. [move equivalet action? if not, then he doesn't do anything with his ME action this round]

Second volley: 5+2+5+4 = 16 [hasted action]

(Total of 26 hp damage.)


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 30, 2003)

As requested earlier. I want to know who has the light source and where it is or I'm ruling that everything in this round happens in the dark ... which is fine for Mr Friendly, he has dark vision!


----------



## Malin Genie (Jun 30, 2003)

*Not a clue*

OOC: This combat has gone on for so long (real time) that despite the cool Excel maps I'm not really sure what, why, who, where, or huh?

I say we have Mr Friendly explode by DM fiat (to make up for changing his alignment in the first place ) and get on with the adventure.

Well, I tries


----------



## Amaryllis (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, since I am invisible, I guess I am not the light source! By the way, does badger act as soon as it appears or was I supposed to role inititiative? If the latter - it is 12+3=15.


----------



## dorin (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, if there is no light Seebor would have sought out a light source - on the walls etc. 

[OOC: didn't someone cast a light a little while ago?]

If the worst comes to the absolute worst he takes the candle out of his backpack ...........


----------



## Hollowtree (Jul 1, 2003)

Wasn't the level below illuminated?
Torches in cressets, etc?

Same with the stairs?

If not, Tomas fires up the ol' lantern... and looks for some torches.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Not a clue*



			
				Malin Genie said:
			
		

> *OOC: This combat has gone on for so long (real time) that despite the cool Excel maps I'm not really sure what, why, who, where, or huh?
> 
> I say we have Mr Friendly explode by DM fiat (to make up for changing his alignment in the first place ) and get on with the adventure.
> 
> Well, I tries *




Hmmmm.... okay will send out another Excel map - hopefully today. For those unaware of why I've been a bit slack with this recently, I got handed a letter Monday last week telling me that potentially I will be made redundant and am now desperately trying to find myself another job, decide what country I will be living in and such other amusements. Anyway be kind.

No the level below isn't illuminated. Namfoodle had dancing lights, which would have run out around the time the battle started. If no one else can claim to have a light source, I will declare that the dancing lights have just run out and this round takes place in the dark.


----------



## Malin Genie (Jul 3, 2003)

OOC: It's not you, it's the group as a whole - although everyone is posting, it's taking a day or two for each person, meaning a round is lasting two weeks!


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 7, 2003)

OOC - Thanks for the map, Morbidity! Sorry, but just wanted to clarify - the map is for end of round 4 so does not include round 5. Is it just me or does regrouping downstairs seem rather silly given the current position of Mr F and the absence of a light source (Seebor, I think you mentioned that your choice of downstairs was conditional on light at some point). Doesn't affect Amaryllis, who stays upstairs (invisible) using the badger to help everyone get to whereever they want.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 7, 2003)

Map is for the end of round 4. Does not include round 5.


----------



## dorin (Jul 7, 2003)

If there is no light source then Seebor would not have decended the stairs. If DM permits he will instead try to acquire light most likely by running into room 2 (to E10 or there abouts - with the double move) if there is still light there. If it makes it easier I can "transfer" the attack of oppourtunity to that move so that Namfoodle can follow and not take a hit etc. I will use as much of a move as possible towards getting a light source.


----------



## Malin Genie (Jul 8, 2003)

*Notevenkeengnomisheyesareseeinginutterdarkness!* exclaims Namfoodle, who will follow Seebor down the stairs if he still goes - or _delay_ if he doesn't, waiting to see who's next to get crunched.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 8, 2003)

Okay appears that there is no other light source, so I'll assume you've been navigating by Namfoodle's dancing lights.

Seebor you have your turn in the light, so presumably your action is unchanged.

Then the dancing lights suddenly wink out on Namfoodle's turn and the company is plunged *into darkness* . (cue scary music please!)


----------



## Hollowtree (Jul 9, 2003)

Tomas sheathes his rapier and lights his lantern (as per my last post).


----------



## Malin Genie (Jul 10, 2003)

Namfoodle will go with his original action of following Seebor down the stairs.  If able to touch him and discharge the Cure Serious Wounds, he will.  If not, he will simply swear at high speed when the light goes out.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 11, 2003)

Round 5 - UPDATE

Seebor: Goes down the stairs, exclaiming "I'm going down the stairs unless someone else has another suggestion. I really don't want to split the party but what other choice do we have? If anyone thinks we should regroup outside let me know now!" Seebor provokes an attack of opportunity by moving through Mr Friendly's threatened area (E7) and Mr Friendly bangs him on the head as he passes (14 points of damage). Seebor looks shaken by the blow.

Namfoodle: Follows Seebor down the stairs ... discharges the Cure Serious Wounds. Someone roll for healing. 

THE LIGHTS GO OUT

Amaryllis: casts 'dancing lights' ... and lo there was light and it was good. Befor rushing down stairs. Out of curiosity if you're going downstairs are the lights going with you?

Neblin: ???

Mr Friendly: ???

Tomas: Sheathes his rapier (move equivalent), retrieves lantern from pack (move equivalent) ... don't think you can light as well this round.

Everyone going downstairs you just about reach the next level down.


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 11, 2003)

Things still not cleared up: Can the badger attack and deal damage? What does damage reduction mean? Can it do so in the dark? When does it act?

If it cannot act, then I'll cast dancing lights instead and solve the light problem.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 14, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Things still not cleared up: Can the badger attack and deal damage? What does damage reduction mean? Can it do so in the dark? When does it act?
> 
> If it cannot act, then I'll cast dancing lights instead and solve the light problem. *




Amaryllis things are as unclear for you as they are for your character. You are in the dark. You have seen magic do damage to Mr Friendly. You have seen '+1' weapons not really do any damage to Mr Friendly. That is all you know. You have to make your action with that amount of knowledge. If you summon a creature it is your responsibility to know what it's powers are. You then tell me and I tell you whether or not it does damage, etc.

Kiddies, I propose that we keep this game as being 3rd edition and move to 3.5 when (and if) we finish this game!


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 14, 2003)

Okay, well, I have battled with my PDF version of the D&D rules and I cannot work it out...so, I guess the easiest thing is just to cast dancing lights and follow the others downstairs. 

[OOC - Seebor and I have ordered the new 3.5 handbook, so at least that might make the rules more transparent. Apologies for all ignorance.]


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 15, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Okay, well, I have battled with my PDF version of the D&D rules and I cannot work it out...so, I guess the easiest thing is just to cast dancing lights and follow the others downstairs.
> *



*

So are the lights going downstairs as well? If they're going downstairs everyone up with Mr Friendly is still in the dark. If you are leaving them upstairs roll a balance check to avoid falling over as you go downstairs.*


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry, didn't make myself clear. I cast dancing lights and "I" go downstairs. Dancing lights are spread out so that everyone gets light (especially myself) and move with the group.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 16, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Sorry, didn't make myself clear. I cast dancing lights and "I" go downstairs. Dancing lights are spread out so that everyone gets light (especially myself) and move with the group. *




Hmmm can you do that? Dancing lights must all be in a 10ft radius area ... let me know where on each level and the staircase you plan on having each light and I'll rule on whether a light winks out b/c it is too far from you.


----------



## Malin Genie (Jul 16, 2003)

Healing 5 +2 +3 +6 =16 points


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 16, 2003)

Getting technical now, hunh. Ok. I am walking down the staircase. So is everyone else. Some people are within 6 seconds ahead of me and some within 6 seconds behind me. I figure that makes the total area max of about 60 feet from each other. The lights are spread out in a 10 foot long rectangle (width = width of stairs) centred on the middle of the group but, if necessary, forward enough so that I can see. I assume other characters can speed up or slow down so they are within 30 feet of the light so that they can at least get partial vision. I am a halfling, thus slower than everyone else. If Seebor is going at maximum speed, there is little I can do for him. 

Lets just put it down to "light optimization." If you tell me precisely the distance between all characters, I'll calculate it myself.

Although Dancing Lights must be within 10 feet of each other - there is no rule that they have to be within 10 feet of me.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 16, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Getting technical now, hunh. Ok. I am walking down the staircase. So is everyone else. Some people are within 6 seconds ahead of me and some within 6 seconds behind me. I figure that makes the total area max of about 60 feet from each other. The lights are spread out in a 10 foot long rectangle (width = width of stairs) centred on the middle of the group but, if necessary, forward enough so that I can see. I assume other characters can speed up or slow down so they are within 30 feet of the light so that they can at least get partial vision. I am a halfling, thus slower than everyone else. If Seebor is going at maximum speed, there is little I can do for him.
> 
> Lets just put it down to "light optimization." If you tell me precisely the distance between all characters, I'll calculate it myself.
> 
> Although Dancing Lights must be within 10 feet of each other - there is no rule that they have to be within 10 feet of me. *




Well no there is no rule that they have to be within 10 feet of you, but if they are more than 15 feet from you then you can't see!

In practice it is assumed that you have your move and then the next person moves. Yes, although in theory everything happens at once, if you move more the lights more than 20 feet away from the guys on the next floor in your turn then they are in darkness for their turn. Also you are going down a spiral staircase so light isn’t going to travel as far as it would in the open. Effectively once you've turned once around the staircase the light won’t travel up. Does this make sense? I really am not trying to be difficult here.

Where is everyone? The same place they were end of round 4 except for Seebor who is the bottom of the staircase and Namfoodle who is one step behind him.

If you cast dancing lights and then act then presumably you could have got about half way down the stairs.

I’m bored with this. I’m going to rule that you can see, anyone descending the first half of the stairs can see … the second half is still in darkness (including Namfoodle and Seebor), and anyone within 15 feet of the top of the stairs can see.


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 16, 2003)

Stuff it. I’m thoroughly bored with this encounter.

Mr Friendly is on 5 hit points. I’m going to assume Neblin has light enough to see and blasts Mr Friendly with his wand (since Neblin apparently can’t be bothered posting), so Neblin reduce the number of magic missiles left on your wand by one.

Now can you all work out a permanent light solution, regroup, heal … whatever and then tell me what you want to do next.

I do hope you are all keeping track of how many spells you’ve used today.


----------



## dorin (Jul 16, 2003)

Seebor thanks Namfoodle, and then suggests that we all meet (in some light) and address various things including healing and a general plan. He suggests the top of the stairs given that the environment is now a lot more friendly (or less Mr Friendly as the case may be!)


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 17, 2003)

Cool; thanks DM!

Amaryllis follows Seebor's suggestion. The lights move to hover at the top of the stairs. 

Somewhere in the conversation that ensures, Amaryllis reminds the party that the imp is still out there...not that she is going to split the party again!


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (Jul 18, 2003)

Neblin, having just enough light to see Mr Friendly, blasts him with his wand, destroying him.

[Damage = 2+2+3+4=11]

Neblin dutifully reduces the number of magic missiles left on your wand by one.


----------



## dorin (Jul 22, 2003)

"Shall we rest and heal inside or outside this place? We can shut the front door/remove the lid to the pit. Do we have enough healing to continue today or do we need to sleep the night?"


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 22, 2003)

"Sounds like a good idea. I'll take first watch."


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 28, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *"Sounds like a good idea. I'll take first watch." *




Feel free to sleep if you want. Just a friendly DM reminder that there are very sick and dying people who are needing this medicine.


----------



## Hollowtree (Jul 28, 2003)

We need to push on, but not at the risk of a total party kill.

How much healing is available?

Tomas has only 3 healing potions left...


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 28, 2003)

"You all look a bit worn and in need of rest. While I have managed to escape injury, the rest of you have not been so lucky. I think that the result of continuing would not be that the medicines would be delivered faster, but rather that they wouldn't be delivered at all. I would hazard a guess that, with the surprises we've had here, there are probably more waiting. We are no use to anyone dead.

The only thing that concerns me is the imp. I think he is in the shute and with all this fighting I have only been able to guard one end. The choice is really whether to sleep there and continue to place guards overnight or risk an ambush when we are not expecting it. On the other hand, Seebor's suggestion isn't a bad one. It would certainly be safer. But I am worried about that imp."

[OOC - One brief comment on frequency of posting. I think we should all reach some kind of agreement on this. If posts are going to be once a day approx. for everyone, that is fine. If they are going to be once a week and everyone agrees that is the best way to do it, I have no objections either. But I think we should all post at about the same rate - otherwise the game just doesn't seem to have the right rhythm. I know that sometimes work thingies come up and everyone gets temporarily busy, and that is unavoidable. But we have been playing a fair while now and some people are clearly busier than others. If that means we reduce posting for everyone to once a week in order for everyone to keep up, then I think that makes sense.]


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 28, 2003)

Everyone with a rank in heal make a heal check, everyone else make an intelligence check. If anyone gets above 18 let me know.


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 28, 2003)

Intelligence check = 15; No ranks in Heal. Untrained Heal (Wisdom) check = 11]


----------



## dorin (Jul 28, 2003)

Heal check 4 - 1 + 1 = 4.
Intelligence check 17 + 1 = 18.

[OOOCCC: GENCON ROCKS!!!]


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 29, 2003)

dorin said:
			
		

> *[OOOCCC: GENCON ROCKS!!!] *




Yeah, yeah ... rub it in why don't you. Oh look why a giant red wyrm suddenly appeared intent on killing the PC's of everyone who got to go to GENCON!  

Okay … I rolled everyone who hasn’t posted by now and nobody got more than 18.

Decision time adventurers:
1. Sleep and regain spells at the risk of not fulfilling the mission (if you’d rolled more than 18 you’d know what this risk was)
2. Push on and be more certain of fulfilling the mission but also risk dying

Everyone post what they want to do and I’ll take the majority decision around midday Thursday (UK time).


----------



## Hollowtree (Jul 30, 2003)

We have to push on.

Tomas has only 3 cure light potions left.

Should have invested in that cure wounds wand...


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 31, 2003)

Okay, I’m assuming the party is going to push on. 

Anyone who wishes to heal themself do so now and either cross the potion off or the spell off and let me know how many points you were healed for.

Whilst you are chatting and deciding whether to go on or not and who should be healed, Amaryllis’ dancing lights flicker out and you are left in darkness. The DM being a nice and sweet person doesn’t choose to attack you in this moment but rather reminds you that you may wish to sort out a more permanent source of light.

The stairway (if you could see it) beckons downward. Will you be able this time to progress beyond the third step? Do you wish to send the party into 4 separate areas of the Tower and thus delight your DM? Will you manage to survive and get the secret of making the medicine back to the dwarves before they all die? [cue dramatic music]


----------



## Amaryllis (Jul 31, 2003)

Once the lights go on, I am going to skull my cure medium wounds potion and move both cure light wounds potions to the belt pouch. [Cure = 7+8+2=17 hp; so I am now on 19 hp]

I will then carefully arrange my wands for easy reaching, and say to the others 'I am still worried about the imp. Should we go downstairs or deal with it first?'

If the others decide to leave the imp aside for the moment, I will summon Mouse back to my pocket. Otherwise, I will go and check the position of the hair.


----------



## dorin (Aug 1, 2003)

After everyone is ready Seebor is willing to descend the stairs - checking for traps as he goes.


----------



## Hollowtree (Aug 1, 2003)

Tomas was going to light his lantern towards the end of the Mr. Friendly encounter.

Assume that it is now lit.

I can't recall how long a flask of oil lasts, but Tomas has another
one in his pack.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 1, 2003)

Tomas lights his lantern and you are all once again able to see.

Seebor slowly descends the stairs checking for traps as he goes. I assume Tomas is close behind him as Tomas has the light. Other than that … marching order please.

You go down the rest of the stairs without incident and emerge into what appears to be a store room, whilst the staircase still continues down. The storeroom contains lots of casks and containers … let me know if you intend to have a good look at them. Since I’m sure you will go into the rooms you will be astonished to know that Room 8 is once again a lovely, modern toilet and Room 9 is the machinery and plumbing. In the corner of the room (17) is a locked stell-bar cage. Through the bars you can see some boxes seemingly packed in straw and two casks.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 1, 2003)

And just think it's only taken me 10 pages of this thread to work out how to put make the image show up in the thread rather than be a download .... never let it be said that the grim reaper isn't quick to learn new things!


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 1, 2003)

Amaryllis looks at the others and sighs. 'I knew joining another party was a mistake' she mutters under her breath. She summons Mouse to rejoin her and follows the others down the stairs (after Tomas and Seebor).

'We should look around carefully. Should we divide up the room?'


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 1, 2003)

Amaryllis looks at the others and sighs. 'I knew joining another party was a mistake' she mutters under her breath. She summons Mouse to rejoin her and follows the others down the stairs (after Tomas and Seebor).

'We should look around carefully. Should we divide up the room?'


----------



## Hollowtree (Aug 2, 2003)

A storeroom!

Tomas priorities are:-

oil
healing materials
and food (of course) ;-)


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 5, 2003)

So you guys are going to search the stores now? How good a search … take 10, take 20, quick look … what?


----------



## Hollowtree (Aug 5, 2003)

Tomas takes 10 to search.

A pint of oil lasts 6 hours, but there might be something of interest in the stores...


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 5, 2003)

Are you taking 10 overall or taking 10 on each square with stuff in it? … ie about half an hour all up.

Taking 10 overall will give you this info:
It appears to be a storeroom for alchemy supplies … there’s lots of different stuff. Containters of worms, insects, anatomical bits from different creatures, etc.

If you want to take 10 on each square with stuff in it, let me know.


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll take 10 on each square with stuff in it (or participate in the division of the room on that basis) and examine the alchemists stuff. (Knowledge check (alchemy) = 11+6=17)


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 5, 2003)

Namfoodle realises that he has forgotten how many spells he has remaining, and racks his brains to remember, converting each one to healing as he recalls that he has it.

Heal self first then others in order of remaining injury...

OOC: Have access again now in Manhattan!  BTW, not to rub it in more or anything, but GenCon rocked


----------



## Hollowtree (Aug 6, 2003)

Tomas speaks to Namfoodle.


"We were ambushed by some sort of dwarf-rat or man-rat
upstairs. Is there anything that could happen to us if we were
wounded by them? Is there anything here that might help stopping diseases that they might have? Big rats..."

<shudders>

A half-hour? That's not all that long. Why not have a good look.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 6, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> *Namfoodle realises that he has forgotten how many spells he has remaining, and racks his brains to remember, converting each one to healing as he recalls that he has it.
> 
> Heal self first then others in order of remaining injury...
> 
> OOC: Have access again now in Manhattan!  BTW, not to rub it in more or anything, but GenCon rocked  *




Ahh Namfoodle's disguise spell is clearly working quite well ... excellent imitation of Amaryllis! So GenCon rocked did it? Searching out template for great, red wyrm ... know I have it here somewhere!  

I’m assuming that everyone is searching the room. There’s about 60 squares worth of stuff. There’s 5 of you … so I’ll assume it takes you about 12 minutes to do.

You find:
Lots of alchemy stuff: iron filings, alum, pure vinegar, holy water, weak acids, bases, all manner of other concoctions which Amaryllis recognises. Containers of insects, worms, anatomical bits of various creatures including cat’s tongue, bat ears and strips of the intestine of a destrachan. Basically lots and lots of raw materials for alchemy! There’s also a set of glass jars containing: 7 pearls valued at 100gp each, 200gp worth of ruby dust, 90gp worth of jade dust, 350gp worth of diamond dust, 400gp worth of amber dust.

As Neblin (randomly chosen b/c he hasn’t posted in ages despite promising on numerous occassions and it’s really annoying me) opens a container he discovers (emailed to Neblin since no one else knows yet) … please make a fort save. Neblin if you haven’t posted by tomorrow, I will make the fort save for you.

Oh and everyone may as well roll initiative at this point and let me know where abouts in the room you are. If I have time I will do an Excel map and send it.


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 6, 2003)

Amaryllis has an initiative of 21.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 6, 2003)

Hollowtree said:
			
		

> *Tomas speaks to Namfoodle.
> 
> 
> "We were ambushed by some sort of dwarf-rat or man-rat
> ...




Hmmmm if Namfoodle makes a knowledge (Namfoodle decide what’s most appropriate) check of over 15 then he remembers that belladonna is useful, then I’ll rule that Amaryllis’ alchemy check of 17 allows her to identify the single sprig of belladonna present and hand it over. If this happens then make a fort save to rid yourself of lycanthropy. Since belladonna is a poison (Amaryllis you may or may not choose to tell Tomas this) make another fort save to avoid being poisoned.


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 6, 2003)

Amaryllis passes on whatever she knows about belladonna.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 8, 2003)

Emailed everyone the map, so please post where you are and then I’ll randomly decide where Neblin and his box of goodies was … that way people can’t have their search area influenced by the fact that Neblin just found something nasty.

To summarise b/c timelines are getting a bit tricky here:

You’ve all just gone downstairs to the second level underground. Tomas has lit a lantern, which has a 30ft radius. I’m therefore assuming that either Tomas is in the centre of the room holding it, or he has placed the lantern on the floor in the centre of the room, so that it is fully illuminated.

Namfoodle has cured as many people as he can/wants to. Presume you will work this out when you get back to Oz, let me know and let everyone know the addition to their hit points. In the meantime I’ll assume that you’ve got extra hit points and Amaryllis has extra hit points.

You’ve arrived at the storeroom and a quick look determined that it was full of alchemy stores, which you are now having a more thorough though not extensive look through. Tomas suddenly thinks that maybe there is something here to cure the Lycanthropy that he thinks he may have contracted. If Namfoodle knows that Belladonna will help, then Amaryllis will find some and tell Tomas of the options it presents … possible cure with possible poisoning.

Towards the end of the search, Neblin opens a box and then suddenly gets turned into a rather nice garden ornament …. Sorry the thought of a stone gnome statue was too good a joke not to use.
(OOC: Oops. He rolled the 3 on his fort save all on his own … [Nasty DM laugh] … highly infrequent posting is no longer an issue [/Nasty DM laugh] Actually I don’t think I’m cut out to be a rat bastard DM as I’m actually quite upset that I’ve turned one of you into a garden ornament.) 
Spot checks everyone to see if you saw this occur … otherwise you will still be surprised next round.


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 8, 2003)

Spot check = 15. Amaryllis is presumably near the alchemy stores. If these are spread out, I'll be in D10 (assuming this is in the light).


----------



## Hollowtree (Aug 13, 2003)

Tomas' initiative:-

3 + 2 = 5. Oops!

Tomas will leave the lantern on the floor, or hanging from the ceiling if there's a hook. An alternative would be to light some torches. Any cressets on the walls?

[OOC: Flying out on Monday. Get to NYC on Tuesday pm. Hopefully will be able to take the M60 out of La Guardia and get to Dan and Lyria's at a sane hour!]


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 16, 2003)

Spot check 6
Initiative 15

[OOC: it was interesting living through the worst blackout in US history! Everyone just poured on to the street and the traffic lights were out - slight choas. We actually got our power back in 24 hours, but some of Manhattan took 48 hours.  Look forward to seeing Rob.]


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 18, 2003)

To avoid any confusion, the most recent post by me was actually Dorin!


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 18, 2003)

Ahhh I did wonder. Now we just need Namfoodle to post and we can be off and running.


----------



## dorin (Aug 19, 2003)

[Sorry .... can imitate Amaryllis pretty well - don't you think]

Spot check 6
Initiative 15

Seebor is standing next to Amaryllis with his sword drawn .. on the verge of a rage ....


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 20, 2003)

Amaryllis tries to Hypnotic Pattern both cockatrices. It is a 15foot radius that I will center behind C1 and C2 so as not to get anyone else (centered at D3 should work). 

[Number of hit dice affected = 2d4 + 5 = 6+5 = 11. Will negates.]


----------



## dorin (Aug 20, 2003)

[OOC I will send 20 random d20's and d6's using the dice server]

[OOOOC: Hollowtree is missing in action - hope he arrived OK in NYC and if he reads this can he please check his e-mail]


----------



## Malin Genie (Aug 21, 2003)

*Sorry...*

OOC: Back again

OOC2: Namfoodle has Alchemy, Know(Arcana) and Know(Nature) - but not Heal or Prof(Herb).  I'm not sure which would apply here.  Feel free to roll for Namfoodle and tell him whether he knows or not!  If not, he will probably try to use Spellcraft or Know(Arcana) to work out whether Cure Disease or Remove Curse would be effective or not.

OOC3: When get a chance will go back through the thread and work out how many cast so far.  At the moment, without going back over the entire thing, have no idea.

OOC4: Sorry for all the OOCs, will post IC when Namfoodle works out what to do to ... I mean for ... Tomas


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 21, 2003)

Namfoodle I rolled your knowledge check … you know all this:
An afflicted character who eats a sprig of belladonna (also called wolfsbane) within 1 hour of a lycanthrope’s attack can attempt a DC 20 Fortitude save to shake off the affliction. If a healer administers the herb, use the character’s save bonus or the healer’s Heal modifier,  whichever is higher. The character gets only one chance, no matter how much belladonna is consumed. The belladonna must be reasonably fresh (picked within the last week). However, fresh or not, belladonna is toxic. The character must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or  take 1d6 points of Strength damage. One minute later, the character must succeed on a second DC 13 save or take an additional 2d6 points of Strength damage. A remove disease or heal spell cast by a cleric of 12th level or higher also cures the affliction, provided the character receives the spell within three days of the lycanthrope’s attack.
The only other way to remove the affliction is to cast remove curse or break enchantment on the character during one of the three days of the full moon. After receiving the spell, the character must succeed on a DC 20 Will save to break the curse (the caster knows if the spell works). If the save fails, the process must be repeated.


I’ve done rolls for everyone who didn’t give me enough rolls to get us going again.

Seebor alone is surpised this round everyone else noticed that Neblin became a garden ornament. 

Initiative:
Cockatrice 1
Seebor
Amaryllis
Namfoodle
Cockatrice 2
Tomas

Since I don’t know where people are I’ve randomly put you around the room, let me know if anyone deeply objects to where they’ve been put. Map being sent out with people’s locations.


Cockatrice 1: Seebor with his head buried in a barrel searching through the stuff is suddenly attacked by a small flying beast that looks vaguely like a rooster gone wrong. Seebor is an easy target and is suddenly aware of a tiny bite. The bite itself he barely notices (-2hp), but then he notices a strange creeping stony sensation. He gives himself a bit of a shake and then it goes away (OOC: bet you’re glad the first roll you gave me was a 17!)

Seebor: Is surprised by the attack and is slow to respond. (surprise round for you)

Amaryllis: Weaves her hands in an elaborate manner. Suddenly shifting colours fill the air. Both cockatrices look amazed. Whilst the second shakes free, the first gazes wondrously at the pretty colours.

Namfoodle: Having stuffed belladonna in his pocket. Recognises that Seebor is in trouble and moves to help shield him. (OOC: Now in cell D8, and +2 to Seebor's AC).

Cockatrice 2: As Seebor is still the closest individual, the cockatrice which had turned Neblin to stone flies around the statue to get at Seebor (E6), but completely misses biting him.

Tomas:  Moves in (F10) and slashes at the nearest cockatrice with his rapier. But clearly he has been put off by watching his companion turned into a statue as the rapier slashes over the head of the creature.
(OOC: Since I know Rob is unlikely to be posting at the moment. Hope he's enjoying his holiday I've done this action.)


----------



## dorin (Aug 21, 2003)

Seebor, suprised by the tiny peck, hoes into battle with both his short swords, attacking the creature closest to him at his first opportunity.

(I'll use the DM rolls - although I've forgotten what they are: d20 + 9 -1 for each hand and d6 + 3 damage with the right hand and d6 + 2 damage with the left)


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 22, 2003)

Amaryllis tries to Hypnotic Pattern both cockatrices. It is a 15foot radius that I will center behind C1 and C2 so as not to get anyone else (centered at D3 should work). 

[Number of hit dice affected = 2d4 + 5 = 6+5 = 11. Will negates.]


----------



## Malin Genie (Aug 24, 2003)

(As noted above)

Namfoodle grabs some herbs and stuffs them into one of the multitudinous pockets on his lurid tunic, then looks up with consternation at the sound of hissing and Neblin's petrification.

Noting Seebor coming under assault Namfoodle churns his pudgy legs and sprints up to Seebor, 

*Bewarenotbeingordinarychickensbutrather"stonekillerchickens"*

translating literally from the descriptive Gnomish to Common; and thrusts his shiels between Seebor's legs to provide extra cover for the human's knees.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 26, 2003)

Malin Genie said:
			
		

> *and thrusts his shiels between Seebor's legs to provide extra cover for the human's knees. *



 

Round 2:
Initiative:
Cockatrice 1
Seebor
Amaryllis
Namfoodle
Cockatrice 2
Tomas

Cockatrice 1: Wow pretty pattern

Seebor: Whacks into the dazed cockatrice with both swords. The cockatrice is now bleeding very heavily.

Amaryllis: Continues weaving her hands in an elaborate manner and concentrates on the spell.

Namfoodle: Still putting his shield bravely in front of Seebor's knees to protect them (OOC: Presume that this is still your action. Let me know if you'd changed it)

Cockatrice 2: (if still alive) As Seebor is still the closest individual, the cockatrice again tries to bite Seebor, but completely misses biting him.

Tomas:  Cleverly sneaks his rapier into the dazed, bleeding creature. It is now an ex-cockatrice.


----------



## dorin (Aug 26, 2003)

Seebor attacks the cockatrice who is dazed with both of his short swords.

[OOC: use pregenerated rolls from the DM
primary hand: d20 -1 + 9, damage d6 + 3 + d6 (sneak)
secondary hand: d20 -1 +9, damage d6 + 2 + d6 (sneak)]


----------



## Hollowtree (Aug 27, 2003)

Sneak attacking the dazed cockatrice is an excellent idea.

If Seebor doesn't kill it, Tomas has a go with the rapier.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 27, 2003)

Round 3:
Initiative:
Cockatrice 1
Seebor
Amaryllis
Namfoodle
Cockatrice 2
Tomas

Cockatrice 1: Dead

Seebor: Swings both swords at the cockatrice and would have hit, if not for being hampered by the low ceiling. The swords slice downwards clumsily and miss the cockatrice.

Amaryllis: Ceases the spell and looks around to see if anything else is about to attack the group. She doesn't notice anything.

Namfoodle: Continues his valiant defense of Seebor's kneecaps

Cockatrice 2: As Seebor is still the closest individual, the cockatrice again tries to bite Seebor, but completely misses biting him.

Tomas: (OOC: Think Rob is still lost in America so I'll do his action) Attempts to slice the remaining cockatrice with his rapier and completely misses.


----------



## dorin (Aug 27, 2003)

Seebor attacks the remaining cockatrice with both of his short swords.

[OOC: use pregenerated rolls from the DM
primary hand: d20 -1 + 9, damage d6 + 3
secondary hand: d20 -1 +9, damage d6 + 2]

[OOC: Is it flanked? If so add d6 to each hit roll]

My dodge bonus adds +1 to my AC.


----------



## Amaryllis (Aug 28, 2003)

Amaryllis will look and listen to see whether there are any other surprises. She lets the spell go.


----------



## Malin Genie (Aug 28, 2003)

Namfoodle maintains his heroic defence of Seebor's lower limbs.

OOC: Attack 11 +1 =12 so continues to grant Seebor +2 AC


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 29, 2003)

Round 4:
Initiative:
Cockatrice 1
Seebor
Amaryllis
Namfoodle
Cockatrice 2
Tomas

Cockatrice 1: Dead

Seebor: ??

Amaryllis: ??

Namfoodle: Continues his valiant defense of Seebor's kneecaps

Cockatrice 2: ??

Tomas: ??


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 3, 2003)

Amaryllis continues to keep a lookout.


----------



## dorin (Sep 3, 2003)

Seebor attacks the remaining cockatrice with both of his short swords.

[OOC: use pregenerated rolls from the DM
primary hand: d20 -1 + 9, damage d6 + 3
secondary hand: d20 -1 +9, damage d6 + 2]

[OOC: Is it flanked? If so add d6 to each hit roll]

My dodge bonus adds +1 to my AC.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 4, 2003)

Yep, that would make it two ex-cockatrices. The first blow by Seebor severs the cockatrice in half and bits of his intestines go flying everywhere.


----------



## Malin Genie (Sep 4, 2003)

*Welldoneyouaresinglehandedlydestoryingthefoe!*

Namfoodle congratulates Seebor on his victory and extracts his shield from its awkward if effective defensive position.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 4, 2003)

(OOC:Oops just realised major DM stuff up. Oh well, we’ll all live with it now … and I guess you will never know what it is. )

So to summarise:
You are in an storeroom, which contains alchemy supplies. In the corner is a cage which contains some boxes and casks and is locked. The staircase continues down. Namfoodle has some belladonna in his pocket.


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 5, 2003)

I assume there is nothing else to look for on this level (ie we have done all the searching we can and haven't found anything else). If that is the case, I am going to try to open the cage (after checking for traps, of course)...


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 5, 2003)

Amaryllis searches for traps and doesn't find any. Then she attempts to open the lock and fails dismally ... do you want to take 20?


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 6, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> Amaryllis searches for traps and doesn't find any. Then she attempts to open the lock and fails dismally ... do you want to take 20?




Yes.


----------



## dorin (Sep 8, 2003)

Seebor thanks Namfoodle for his help defeating the foes. He then approaches Neblin and examines him. Is he heavy? Has all of his possessions turned to stone too?

Seebor checks for traps on the door and then stands behind Amyrillis when opens the lock with his weapons drawn.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 8, 2003)

Amaryllis takes her time with the lock and eventually it springs open. The cage area contains some boxes and casks are you going to look in them? In the corner is a strongbox which is locked.

Neblin is stone. His possessions and clothing aren’t. Ummm he would weigh as much as a 3 foot high humanoid shaped lump of stone. But it doesn’t say what type of stone. Why don’t I be a nice DM and say he’s turned into some nice light pummous stone so is about the same weight as he was as a gnome.


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes, but checking for traps as I go. I will also try to unlock the strongbox.


----------



## Hollowtree (Sep 10, 2003)

Tomas asks Namfoodle about eating belladonna.

If no response is forthcoming, he assists Amaryllis with the chest.

Time to use the masterwork lockpicks...


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 10, 2003)

Searching you discover boxes containing tindertwigs, sunrods, smokesticks, tanglefoot bags, thunderstones, alchemist’s fire and 2 casks of acid.

Amaryllis then tries to open the strongbox, but obviously is still shaken by the last encounter and doesn’t even come close to popping the lock.


----------



## dorin (Sep 10, 2003)

Seebor, also has a go at opening the lock.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 11, 2003)

Seebor elbows Amaryllis out of the way and expertly pops open the lock. You find a key and about 100gp in assorted change.

[OOC: Either Amaryllis or Namfoodle give Tomas the following info]
Tomas is informed about the dangers of eating belladonna. It _may cure_ him of lycanthropy, but it is a poison and could therefore do him damage and make him weaker. It must be consumed within an hour of being bitten however and therefore if he’s going to risk it, he’d better do it immediately as the hour must be just about up.
[OOC: Tomas, if you eat the belladonna make 3 fort saves for me]


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 11, 2003)

Amaryllis makes sure that everything is put in someone's backpack. On instinct, she hands Seebor the acid.

"We are too weak to continue; I for one could do with some sleep. I know we discussed this before, but if two cockatrices posed a serious threat, we aren't going to survive unless we rest. We are no use to anyone dead."


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 12, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> Amaryllis makes sure that everything is put in someone's backpack. On instinct, she hands Seebor the acid.
> 
> "We are too weak to continue; I for one could do with some sleep. I know we discussed this before, but if two cockatrices posed a serious threat, we aren't going to survive unless we rest. We are no use to anyone dead."




You are going to put all this stuff in people's backpacks? I doubt it's going to fit and everyone remain fairly unencumbered. There are 31 boxes of stuff and 2 casks.


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry, didn't really mean everything. Just the stuff that looks useful. DM's discretion on what I am deemed to have taken and how much of each. And not so much that anyone is significantly encumbered.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 12, 2003)

Okay. DM will exercise discretion and say that you've got a sample of each. I'm off to Scotland for 10 days. In the meantime, work out what you want to do next.


----------



## Hollowtree (Sep 14, 2003)

[OOC: Tomas, if you eat the belladonna make 3 fort saves for me]

Raw rolls:-
18, 6, 16.

This could turn out badly


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 14, 2003)

Seebor and Amaryllis propose resting before moving on downstairs.


----------



## Hollowtree (Sep 17, 2003)

Amaryllis said:
			
		

> Seebor and Amaryllis propose resting before moving on downstairs.




Agreed.


----------



## dorin (Sep 21, 2003)

Seebor prays for Hollowtree


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 23, 2003)

Hollowtree said:
			
		

> [OOC: Tomas, if you eat the belladonna make 3 fort saves for me]
> 
> Raw rolls:-
> 18, 6, 16.
> ...




Tomas bravely swallows the belladonna: a poison which may remove the stain of lycanthropy from his blood.  He can feel the belladonna working, but then not quite enough (not cured) and then the poison kicks in and he fells his strength ebb away. (1d6 of strength damage - roll it and let me know)

How long are you resting for? I'll assume you're setting guards and will randomly choose watches unless a person specifies that they want to watch at a certain time.


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 23, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> How long are you resting for? I'll assume you're setting guards and will randomly choose watches unless a person specifies that they want to watch at a certain time.




Just long enough to get spells back! Happy for random watches.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm assuming that you are resting up in this room unless someone specifies otherwise.


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 24, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that you are resting up in this room unless someone specifies otherwise.




Fair enough.


----------



## dorin (Sep 24, 2003)

As soon as we are rested Seebor heads down the staircase, checking for traps as he goes. He asks someone to hold a light and follow him.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 25, 2003)

If only things were that simple. 

You set out from IronForge this morning at about 8. It was a half a day's journey to the Durzh's tower, so you arrived there around midday. Since then you've clambered over the pittrap, fought off some were-rats, gone upstairs and had a bit of a look around and had everything up there burnt to a crisp, gone downstairs and had a look around, fought and killed an earth-elemental, and now had a look around the storage area. All this I think would have taken you maybe 2 hours. So it's about 2pm. You can rest up for 10 hours with 4 watches of 2.5 hours each and you'll basically have had your 8 hours sleep each to regain spells etc. This will take you through to midnight. If Namfoodle prays at dawn he will not have his spells back though. Namfoodle what time of day do you pray?

I'm randomly deciding that watches will be in alphabetical order (Amaryllis, Namfoodle, Seebor, Tomas), which has the advantage of putting Namfoodle at sunset if that's when he prays.

Not that any of this matters because .... (blame the die not the DM!) Amaryllis wearily sits through her watch tired although it is only mid-afternoon from the excitement of the day when she suddenly hears the footsteps of what seems like 2 people coming up the stairs.


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 25, 2003)

Amaryllis wakes the others quickly and then turns to face the footsteps.


----------



## dorin (Sep 26, 2003)

Seebor hides as near to the stairs as he can with both of his weapons drawn.  He motions to the others to go to the other side of the room and keep out of sight (if he can).

[OOC Hide 14 + 11 = 25].

He waits to see what comes down the stair well.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 26, 2003)

Once again if only it were that simple. Initiative please. Amaryllis how are you waking people up? Yelling or kicking them individually what? Waking each person individually will be a full round action and let me know in what order you are waking them. For them to stand up is a move-equivalent action. If you yell, can everyone make a listen check. You estimate that you have about 6 seconds before they appear.

BTW: I'm assuming the lantern is in the middle of the room on the floor.


----------



## Hollowtree (Sep 26, 2003)

Tomas loses 4 points of strength.

The raw initiative roll is 14.


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 26, 2003)

Initiative = 2+7=9

I wake the others by yelling (simultaneously); I kick anyone that doesn't immediately wake.


----------



## dorin (Sep 26, 2003)

Initiative 12+4-1 = 15.

Seebor withdraws his shortswords and attacks any hostile creature that comes through the doors.


----------



## Morbidity (Sep 29, 2003)

For the sake of convenience, I’m going to assume everyone is where they were at the end of the last combat.

Rolled Namfoodle’s initiative for him … he hasn’t posted in a while, but hopefully he will drop by.

Init order:
Namfoodle
Seebor
Tomas
Bloodbeard
Amaryllis
Speenar

Namfoodle: Listen roll to see if you wake up and some actions if you do. DC=5 to wake up.
Seebor: Deep in dreams of bar wenches, fails to wake up (rolled a 3!) will rule you delay
Tomas: Wakes up. Gets up. Draws weapon (all you have time for this round)
Bloodbeard: A burly dwarf appears and casts a spell. Amaryllis make a will save.  He has a dwarven waraxe and a crossbow. 
Amaryllis: Shrugs off hte effects of the spell. Kicks Seebor awake ... guess I'll rule that as part of your move rather than an action. Magic missile at Speenar (what damage?).
Seebor: Yells, gets up, draws swords (all you have time for htis round)
Speenar: A weasly looking gnome appears, holding a crossbow and having a shortsword at his waist and also casts a spell.

Anyone who wishes to make spellcraft checks, roll them.

BTW: Move equivalent to stand up, move equivalent to draw weapons.


----------



## Hollowtree (Sep 30, 2003)

Listen roll is 11 without modifiers.

The plan is to try and get into a position where sneak attacks are possible and then go for it...


----------



## Hollowtree (Sep 30, 2003)

Listen roll is 11 without modifiers.

The plan is to try and get into a position where sneak attacks are possible and then go for it...


----------



## Amaryllis (Sep 30, 2003)

Will save = 11+5=16 (+2 if spell involves fear)
Spellcraft checks = very low; forget it.

I kick Seebor.

[OOC to be honest I have no idea exactly how many spells I have cast (it having been a year or so since we started). In part, that is why sleep seemed so convenient. I get 6 cantrips, 6 first level and 4 second level. I am sure I have a few left but reading through multiple pages is frankly more time than I have right now (if posting can wait to the weekend, I could do it then).]

If I have any spells left, I cast magic missile at Speenar.


----------



## dorin (Oct 1, 2003)

Seebor, if awake, attacks with his short swords. He delays slightly before he attacks and shouts:

"We are no villians - we came and found the place like this.  There were wear rats about. If there is any good in you at ll you will parley with us."

If they respond favourably he does not attack.


----------



## Morbidity (Oct 1, 2003)

What the heck I'm feeling nice. Will rule that Seebor delayed until Amaryllis kicked him. Updated see back. Ummm spells: you almost certainly have a first level spell left. Please go through and work out how many you've used on the weekend, but we'll assume that you have at least one left. Updated actions, see earlier post.


----------



## dorin (Oct 4, 2003)

When the time is right Seebor proceeds as above.


----------



## Amaryllis (Oct 6, 2003)

*Ooc*

Ok - went back and looked through campaign thus far. I think I have two first level and four cantrips remaining without sleep (taking into account recent cast of magic missiles).

By the way, what are we doing about posting rate? It would seem that Namfoodle has morphed into Neblin as far as posting rate goes.


----------



## Morbidity (Oct 6, 2003)

Hmmmm shall we just declare this dead and be done with it. I think Namfoodle is enjoying his campaign and has moved on.


----------



## Amaryllis (Oct 8, 2003)

DM's decision really - but do we get to find out the ending?


----------



## dorin (Oct 8, 2003)

Well I am actually enjoying myself and have become quite fond of the party over that last 6 months : (


----------



## dorin (Oct 18, 2003)

Seebor refuses to go down without a fight! He holds his swords tightly, sweat driping down his face. While waiting those last few moments for the foes to arrive a faint tune start playing playing in his head

"It's the final countdown ...... "

He knows that tune from somewhere .................................


----------



## Morbidity (Oct 20, 2003)

Okay well I could rule that Namfoodle stays asleep until (and if) he posts ... but then basically just Amaryllis and Seebor. Okay, we'll rule it that way. Stay tuned ... need to dumb down Mr Baddie and get back to you. Will post tomorrow, I hope ... if not Friday.


----------



## Amaryllis (Nov 7, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> Okay well I could rule that Namfoodle stays asleep until (and if) he posts ... but then basically just Amaryllis and Seebor. Okay, we'll rule it that way. Stay tuned ... need to dumb down Mr Baddie and get back to you. Will post tomorrow, I hope ... if not Friday.




Which Friday was that


----------

